# Borealis Cascais Swiss STP1-11 Preorder has started



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello everybody !

I'm getting one, just haven't decided which one.

Here's the link:
Borealis Watch Company | Store


















































































"The Borealis Cascais 300m Automatic Diver Watch is a vintage inspired diver watch manufactured by Borealis Watch Company complementing the family of Borealis vintage inspired diver watches.

It is powered by a Swiss Made STP1-11 automatic movement that features 26 jewels, 28'800 vibrations per hour, 4 Hz , hacking seconds and a power reserve of 44 hours. It is a very reliable, sturdy movement that proved to be an alternative to the Swiss Made ETA 2824-2. The movement has been reviewed by an independent source as can be found here.

The Borealis Cascais is a innovative diver watch featuring lume manufactured by RC Tritec with the strongest mixes available in market : Superluminova C3 X1 Lume (the latest and strongest lume manufactured by RC Tritec) or Super Lume BGW9 depending on version.

All watch models of the Cascais collection are also complimented by a lumed ceramic bezel, double domed sapphire glass, 316L stainless steel case and a high quality 316L stainless steel bracelet with a quick adjusting clasp."

Borealis Cascais Automatic Diver Watch Specifications:

Case Size: 42mm x 49mm
Screwed down crown
Double Domed Sapphire Crystal with A/R coating inside
120 clicks unidirectional glossy ceramic bezel with C3 X1 grade or Super Lume BGW9 lume applied to indexes
Swiss Made STP1-11 Automatic Movement
316L Stainless Steel Case
Lug Width: 22.00 mm
Water Resistance: 300 meters
Viton gaskets on case back and tefzel gasket for glass
Case height: 12.96 mm
316L Stainless steel bracelet with precision adjustable buckle
Swiss Made C3 X1 grade or Superluminous BGW9 Superluminova applied to dial, watch hands and ceramic bezel
Cathedral hands or Pencil Hands depending on variant (hours, minute, seconds)
Screwed Case Back with engraved mermaid
12 months warranty


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Borealis Cascais Swiss STP1-11 C1 Lume Pre-Preorder has started*

Movement is an excellent choice, and the blue version is striking!

6 o'clock date and 60 minute bezel markings as well.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Borealis Cascais Swiss STP1-11 C1 Lume Pre-Preorder has started*



yankeexpress said:


> Movement is an excellent choice, and the blue version is striking!
> 
> 6 o'clock date and 60 minute bezel markings as well.


I agree with you. Starting to think this might be that special watch I order a blue and a black so my dad can choose which he likes the most and we have a matching set. I bought him a bunch of watches but never a flashlight Lume like this and no Swiss auto yet.

The C3 X1 Lume I think will explode big time.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks to bringing this to my attention, I will prepare my wallet for another hit.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

White Dial Cathedral Hands No Date


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

Me likee alot. Now which one to choose white or black? I can only buy one.


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

dEUS77 said:


> White Dial Cathedral Hands No Date


Those cathedral hands are a standout. They really give this watch a distinctive character.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

watchdoggie said:


> Me likee alot. Now which one to choose white or black? I can only buy one.


I'd recommend white, even if I'm not getting white. Why ? Because I know the White Sea Dragons are long sold out while other colors are still available of the SD's. Same thing happened with the white Prometheus Piranhas. Nobody ever sells the white dials of either of those, or very very very rarely you see them pop up FS.

Easy to sell white and get a black dial if white isn't for you upon arrival.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

It's looking likely to be blue cathedral date at the mo, need to wait til friday though so may change by then 

Chris


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The watch is described as vintage inspired.......not seeing that part but still seema like a good value

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

STP1-11 is Zodiac's in house movement. My SSW has been spot on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Wish it was 43mm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

1mm won't make that much difference 

Chris


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Crazy Cajun said:


> STP1-11 is Zodiac's in house movement. My SSW has been spot on.


STP is owned by Fossil, as is Zodiac.


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

Very nice. Very nice indeed! Blue dial, date and cathedral hands would be my choice if and when I place my preorder.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

dEUS77 said:


> White Dial Cathedral Hands No Date


That's what I was thinking. Told myself no more micros a while back, but this one is tugging at me hard.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm really digging this. That price is ever so tempting.
Gona be watching.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This one is nice. The blue or white in particular.


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

That white dial is screaming at me to buy it. I have absolutely no need of another diver....


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

White dial, cathedral hands, no date. Or white dial, pencil hands, no date. I need a white dialed diver.


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Hello everybody !
> 
> I'm getting one, just haven't decided which one.
> 
> ...


Darn you for posting this!

My bank account hates you!

;-)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for posting. These look great and are very tempting.

Am I seeing things or is the dial grey on the white dial with pencil hands and white on the white dial with cathedral? 

Also..

I DO NOT NEED TO BUY ANOTHER WATCH!!!!! o| Especially not another diver :-x


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

First pics of the Cascais prototype coming to life, as taken from the Borealis Forum ....




























I have too many watches ...... but with the STP1-11 aboard, and the latest X1 Grade C3, might just need to give this baby a try !!!

Regards,


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Looks really good. I'm still on the fence about this one. Anyone know if the factory is they are using the same factory for cascais as the estoril?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I would say it is likely. and from the proto pics looks like there is a small lip around the crystal that might be in contact with the bezel


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a totally different bezel system, if that's the question. The Estoril bezel mimicked the construction of the Omega it's inspired by, but 1mm thicker. Not the Cascais. Plus it's ceramic, while the Estoril is sapphire. 

The Cascais bezel is replaceable. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

This is one on my radar and will be preordered...... But I gotta build up my watch funds after this last month. Too many releases and preorders all in such a close span. With its release looking like February I'm thinking this will be a good new year preorder. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

This one is tempting... damn it.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ I would say it is likely. and from the proto pics looks like there is a small lip around the crystal that might be in contact with the bezel


And how will that be a cause for concern here ?

If you are worried about that causing any de-lamination of the bezel insert, rest assured that will not happen .....

The Cascais, as mentioned above, will come with a Ceramic insert, not a laminated sapphire one !!!

Regards,


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

How does the quality of these Borealis watches compare to, for example, the quality of Steinhart's of similar price?


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

anarasanen said:


> How does the quality of these Borealis watches compare to, for example, the quality of Steinhart's of similar price?


I don't own a steinhart but I have Armidas, Helson, Seiko, Chris Ward, Citizen, Bochett, Borealis, Karlskrona, Deep Blue and the quality is on par with all of them. Their watches definitely push above their price point. I'm still amazed I paid $275 on preorder for my Scorpionfish.


----------



## internova (Jan 3, 2012)

I had a Borealis Seafarrer 2 ($450). It is higher quality on the cases and etc than my Steinhart Black DLC and Ocean 2 (both higher price than SF2). Steinharts had swiss movement which I don't really care anymore.



anarasanen said:


> How does the quality of these Borealis watches compare to, for example, the quality of Steinhart's of similar price?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Issue with Borealis is that it is a Pre-Order so Quality is what ever you get at once you receive it. If you need spare parts you are out of luck, just like the hands of my Batial, or Faded bezel of the Estoril which needs a brand new case. If you need new screws for your Scorpionfish or Hex bars for your Batial there is none. And I've started to go into Bigger Swiss Brands and I find quality is better, packaging, bezel feel, hand alignment etc. and honestly good Swiss watches can be had for $200-500 on sale. Bulova Accutron, Edox Hydro Sub, Deep Blue with ETA movements.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Issue with Borealis is that it is a Pre-Order so Quality is what ever you get at once you receive it. If you need spare parts you are out of luck, just like the hands of my Batial, or Faded bezel of the Estoril which needs a brand new case. If you need new screws for your Scorpionfish or Hex bars for your Batial there is none. And I've started to go into Bigger Swiss Brands and I find quality is better, packaging, bezel feel, hand alignment etc. and honestly good Swiss watches can be had for $200-500 on sale. Bulova Accutron, Edox Hydro Sub, Deep Blue with ETA movements.


Hey Troll,

That must be why after you were banned from buying from Borealis, you couldn't wait to get an Estoril and Seafarer. Because of the horrible quality and awful experiences. Right...

Borealis provides spare parts, so that statement is also false. Are they free ? No, why would they pay for our neglect and abuse?

The hands of my Oris have lots of wear versus your little .5mm line on a hand of your Batial (which you got 100pct refund back and told to keep the watchl
)










The hands on the Maurice Lacroix Pontos S Diver I sold, also aren't perfect 









Even some Rolex's have flaws on hands 









You will not find a Deep Blue of the same quality of the Batial, Seafarer or Bullshark. I know cus I've owned all top "Swiss" Deep Blues, sadly. Even have a 7754 Deep Blue coming and I can guarantee you the finish will not match Borealis, even the Sea Dragon finish is better than any Deep Blue, let alone the Seafarer's or Estorils and upcoming Bullsharks.

How long are you gonna keep trolling Borealis threads with your negativity ?

I mean, what do you get from this ? Let us enjoy our horrible quality Borealis Watches and you do your thing with Deep Blue and Bulova or whatever you want.

A few of my terrible Borealis 


















































Nobody provides the specs that Borealis provides for the price.


















We get it. You are banned for life from
Borealis and is obvious they did a great decision. How long til you stop trolling the Borealis threads ?

I don't like certain brands, you don't see me trashing them every time I can, or ever. I keep it moving. You should try that.


----------



## Bartel (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned for life like Pete Rose. Damn.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bartel said:


> Banned for life like Pete Rose. Damn.


And since AVS_Racing mentioned preorders, let's examine these.

The Estorils were about $350 on preorder

SOLD for over $610 with 17 bids 









SOLD for $479 with 1 bid 









Sea Hawks were $350 new from Borealis

SOLD for $584 used with 71 bids ! 









Scorpionfish were $275 on preorder

SOLD for $485 









Scout sniper went as high as $310 on Borealis Website

SOLD for $440 with a bunch of bids 









Batial's preorder was $410

SOLD for $509 









I think this is the last he mentions anything negative about Borealis preorders.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

This is a good looking watch. I think I may have to put it on my radar.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

So apparently I'm trolling for voicing my opinions on watches I own. Simple question how do they stack up to other brands? and here's my owners perspective. Apparently anything negative = bashing a brand, making up stores, Borealis is king of watches and they exceed the quality of Rolexes. And why did I buy them if they are so bad and I got banned? I can't predict the future, as I placed the order for all 3 watches, Batial, Seafarer 2, and Extoril two years ago as a pre order. And my Estoril + Seafarer 2 got canceled after I had issues with the hands of my Batial, but I decided to give them another chance since I've had numerous Borealis/ Prometheous watches before. However those ordered got canceled again. And I'm not the type to play games, if I want something I get it, who is anyone to say what I can and can't do with my hard earned money, I can order 100 of the next Borealis watch if I wanted to.

Think what you want but here's the alignment of my Latest Borealis watches. Sure you can say it is a few mm but if it was only a few mm people won't be making such a big fuss over Seiko QC and alignment considering they are half the price of Borealis so they must be inferior. Or I could have opened all my brand new watches and purposely unaligned the hands. Or I just have bad luck with every Borealis that I get.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Trying to get this thread back on track again .....

Here are some quick and dirty factory photos of the Cascais prototypes, borrowed from the Borealis forum.

Brown and Blue, with BGW9, and the Black and White, with X1 C3 lume ......

Also showing both Cathedral and the Pencil hands.



















Won't be too much longer before they are fully assembled and received for evaluation .....

Regards,


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> Trying to get this thread back on track again .....
> 
> Here are some quick and dirty factory photos of the Cascais prototypes, borrowed from the Borealis forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing ! That factory doesn't make it easy for us to see what they really look like but it's good to know that Maria will receive them soon and show us.

I'm getting the black cathedral C3 x1 but starting to get tempted to add s blue one also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Has there been any discussion on how the new X1 C3 Lume compared to the everyday superluminova C3?



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Has there been any discussion on how the new X1 C3 Lume compared to the everyday superluminova C3?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Hi,

You can search for pics of the Luxmento watches online (sorry I'm at work now, can't provide links), they seem to be using the stuff on request. They have a few comparison pics with the C3 on their various photo sharing platforms.

Bottom line, on picture it does seems to be a bit brighter, but IIRC, it will last a lot longer than regular C3.

Cheers!

S.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

Not sure how I feel about the images of the prototypes.

The blue seems much darker then I expected. The 3D renders shown earlier seemed to have a lighter, almost gray blue color (which I liked because it seemed unusual).

I also think it's strange that the BGW9 markers don't seem any whiter then the C3 markers. Maybe it's just the poor photograph?


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

from what I see the bezel insert is too thin, numbers need more room they are too close to the border IMHO


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can search for pics of the Luxmento watches online (sorry I'm at work now, can't provide links), they seem to be using the stuff on request. They have a few comparison pics with the C3 on their various photo sharing platforms.
> 
> ...


Found a few pics, thought i would share here for everyone.

X1










X1 vs C3....x1 is on the right










X1 vs C3......X1 is on the right as well. But this pic is hard to tell a difference










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I asked and was told the lume is a lot stronger than the Prometheus Piranha so it'll be more powerful than any Seiko I own or have owned.










Piranha for comparison 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

The case finishing is outstanding. I'm finding it hard to resist the blue.


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

poisonwazthecure said:


> The case finishing is outstanding. I'm finding it hard to resist the blue.


That's true, a very unique and good looking watch. But Imho it looks a bit strange that the minute markers before and behind the numbers on the bezel are missing, e.g. the missing marker for minute 14.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

tbs7777 said:


> That's true, a very unique and good looking watch. But Imho it looks a bit strange that the minute markers before and behind the numbers on the bezel are missing, e.g. the missing marker for minute 14.


All my dive watches are the same way.


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, you're right, there are a lot of other divers with a similar minute marker design. It is just the relatively large gap between 13 and 15 that I find odd. 

The Cascais is a very nice watch, I will order the blue one with date and pencil Hands.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. These are great. That blue and brown (?) look great. White is a little bland. Needs some contrast somewhere. Maybe a darker bezel. 

When is the preorder price expiring ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Hm I wish blue one was a bit more BLUE like pelagos. It would make a perfect summer watch


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Loving the look of this piece especially in white


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ZENSKX781 said:


> Loving the look of this piece especially in white
> View attachment 9992666


That's a killer pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

ZENSKX781 said:


> Loving the look of this piece especially in white
> View attachment 9992666


Have the black dial-no date ordered, but the white and blue dials look great too, thinking of ordering a second piece, help! o|

Not normally a white dial guy but this one looks fantastic with the gray bezel, lume looks awesome too!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Great looking piece. Just preordered the black dial cathedral hands date model!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

trf2271 said:


> Great looking piece. Just preordered the black dial cathedral hands date model!


Oh yeah ! Big congrats ! 
That's a beauty !

Here's a few more pics from their Borealis FB page:


































Waiting on the blue pics. Very curious to see if it'll be a darker blue like the Estorils or what.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

rjh01 said:


> fully lumed bezel markings???
> 
> oh man my lume fetish is rearing its ugly head


Yes and two kinds of lume. BGW9 or the new C3 X1 that should be the most powerful lume available in the world right now, if I recall correctly. I'm going with the C3 X1 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

have decided to pull the trigger on this one but I cannot seem to make up my mind between the blue and the white.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

FW07 said:


> have decided to pull the trigger on this one but I cannot seem to make up my mind between the blue and the white.


Here are some pics taken by Ariel, of the blue prototype, shared on Diver's Watches FB group.


























Tough choice. I've never seen a white dial with grey bezel though.
Pic from Borealis FB page. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow ! The C3 X1 is a true flashlight ! Especially on the white dial cus the light bounces off more.



















Brown dial BGW9 in middle 









On the wrist 









Brown dial BGW9 is quite powerful too but not as the C3 X1, of course. 









Black dial C3 X1


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Wow ! The C3 X1 is a true flashlight ! Especially on the white dial cus the light bounces off more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

It will probably be awesome but I'm always doubtful of these ultra-nuclear green lume shots used as promo by watch brands. At worst, it will be strong as a Seiko Monster.

Any competent photographer can make an Invicta 8926 lume look like a Helson Shark Diver with proper technique.

However, I have a Borealis Sea Dragon and the lume (BGW9) is quite good, that gives some hope!

S.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It will probably be awesome but I'm always doubtful of these ultra-nuclear green lume shots used as promo by watch brands. At worst, it will be strong as a Seiko Monster.
> 
> ...


I agree. Promo pics are very deceptive at times. But seeing it next to BWG9 gives some inoression of the relative luminosity.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah. I wouldn't base myself on such shots. Too many variables. But I'm sure it'll be awesome 

I didn't like the rendering as much initially but I'm really digging this watch now. 
Very tempted by blue or brown. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It will probably be awesome but I'm always doubtful of these ultra-nuclear green lume shots used as promo by watch brands. At worst, it will be strong as a Seiko Monster.
> 
> ...


I completely understand what you're saying and my apologies for not being clear here but these pictures were all taken by me, with my iPhone 5. I used no filters and no editing.

I had the blue sapphire bezel Helson Shark 42 and can assure you the lume on the both lume options of the Cascais is more powerful than that Shark.










But I feel you there. Is kinda annoying to see some companies wanna sell watches with some super photoshopped pictures. I asked for a chance to take a look at a prototype of these and share it around.

Maria sent me 3 so I will be shipping a couple to other people I know on Facebook so they can share their honest opinion and pictures.

I contacted DEMO about this but God bless his mom, she's bit ill so Dave doesn't have much time for that.

Here's another shot of the black dial C3 X1 next to the SKX007. 









It's no secret that I'm a fan of many Borealis watches so that's why I feel kinda odd sharing how impressed I am by the Cascais last night. That's why I'm looking for fresh eyes to check these out so I don't bore you with my biased opinion.

With that said, I don't wanna look for fresh eyes for the white dial version. Wow, I wanna hold it for as long as possible before it's time to send it back. I've been done with white dials for a while, none of them ever get me like the white Sharkmaster 1000, but my whole blue versus black choice issue is out the window now. I switched my order last night to white cathedral C3 X1.

If anyone is curious, there are only 30 made of the brown.

It's a cloudy day here but here's a quick look at the brown BGW9 version.


































I'll be sharing more pictures as the days go by.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> Here are some pics taken by Ariel, of the blue prototype, shared on Diver's Watches FB group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this is a matte blue and not sunburst then i think it looks great. That deep blue is almost black in some light and will be very versatile.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That brown looks great. Thanks for sharing. 

I'd love to see the white in the metal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That brown looks great. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I'd love to see the white in the metal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see you around, Brice ! I was actually just thinking about you and hoping you'd like to give us your opinion on one of these Cascais and share some pics with your amazing strapology classes and canvas eye candy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

If anyone is curious, the bezel has zero play forward or backward. I'm super easy to please in this department but just wanted to share that it won't move anywhere without applying proper pressure. It feels great, but I'm not really a bezel expert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you! glad to have the distraction of this great hobby and online friends/family.
I am very tempted to grab one but I am really unable to decide which I like better!! 
I'd love to check it out in the metal and provide honest opinion and share photos



Watches503 said:


> Good to see you around, Brice ! I was actually just thinking about you and hoping you'd like to give us your opinion on one of these Cascais and share some pics with your amazing strapology classes and canvas eye candy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Here we go. Cloudy day but I tried to get a bunch of different angles.










































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Is it only C3 that's currently been giving this treatment or will it be available on BGW9 too?

P.S. I agree with Brice, the white needs a contrasting bezel though in my opinion something other than black... possibly blue or a deep red would have looked cool.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Is it only C3 that's currently been giving this treatment or will it be available on BGW9 too?
> 
> P.S. I agree with Brice, the white needs a contrasting bezel though in my opinion something other than black... possibly blue or a deep red would have looked cool.


All of the dial options have C3 X1 and BGW9 except for blue, which only come in BGW9.

Here's the BGW9 lume

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you! glad to have the distraction of this great hobby and online friends/family.
> I am very tempted to grab one but I am really unable to decide which I like better!!
> I'd love to check it out in the metal and provide honest opinion and share photos


Consider it done, Brice. 
PM sent! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

I have the black-no date on order (love C3 lume), and have also thought about the white dial. Not normally a white dial guy but the bezel looks interesting and those lume shots are awesome, may want the date version.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

video review by Peter Alexander Manthos
a seasoned diver and watch fanatic


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> I completely understand what you're saying and my apologies for not being clear here but these pictures were all taken by me, with my iPhone 5. I used no filters and no editing.
> 
> I had the blue sapphire bezel Helson Shark 42 and can assure you the lume on the both lume options of the Cascais is more powerful than that Shark.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Sorry, I haven't read all thread and did not know you had the actual watches in hand. I agree with you, the lume looks spectacular.

Cool then, looking forward to this release, interesting dial and the pricing is very competitive.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## sallynstan (Nov 14, 2011)

Love the white dial version and I have one on order!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mdsaitto said:


> video review by Peter Alexander Manthos
> a seasoned diver and watch fanatic


Lol....he was unusually taken with the leather travel case

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> All of the dial options have C3 X1 and BGW9 except for blue, which only come in BGW9.
> 
> Here's the BGW9 lume
> 
> ...


What size is your wrist? Asking because I'm curious how this will wear compared to my Steinhart.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

trf2271 said:


> What size is your wrist? Asking because I'm curious how this will wear compared to my Steinhart.


My wrist is 8.3in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

mdsaitto said:


> video review by Peter Alexander Manthos
> a seasoned diver and watch fanatic


'

Appreciate this dude. Been taking a serious look at this piece.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Man was staying out of this one but the pictures and videos make a compelling case. Love all the dials. Is the blue the same dark blue as the Estoril? 

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Definitely looks like one of Borealis' best efforts to date. Maybe the nicest of the lot.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Very nice photos. The brown dial is a nice surprise, and looks great, maybe the sleeper of the lot. It is really nice blend of understated and different.


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

I had not seen those pics of the blue yet, thanks!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Definitely looks like one of Borealis' best efforts to date. Maybe the nicest of the lot.


I agree with you, it's sharp I like the reasonable size they chose.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> I agree with you, it's sharp I like the reasonable size they chose.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Which handset??


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

The Cascais looks great in the video. Especially like that they featured the black No-Date Pencil Hands, as that's what I'm down for ! It has a very classy look about it.

Aesthetically, it really resembles the much desired Oris 53 42mm, especially with the pencil hands, and specs wise the Cascais is actually better with the STP 1-11 aboard IMHO ..... at comparatively a really great price point.

The Blue and Brown are pretty good looking too, but hard to really tell the exact shade of those colours from the vid and pics of these.

I think Borealis definitely have another winner in the bag here !!!

Roll on February !!!

Regards,


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's a few more shots of the black C3 X1 cathedral I was able to get out while baby watches Sesame Street.


































































And I was asked for side by side of brown and white together. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

Do you think Cascais is better than the Anko (despite its misalignments and issues)?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

ricardmg said:


> Do you think Cascais is better than the Anko (despite its misalignments and issues)?


That's a tough question to answer. I mean, I got the "wrong" Anko. I wish mine was the black dial but it's grey and I've worn it twice or 3 times since getting it. Lume doesn't equal bad or good quality but the lume on the Anko sucks, I mean, really sucks. And it would've been cool if the Cascais came with a vintage gold accents and markers version.

I honestly can't wait to sell the Anko but I'll lose a lot of money on it but I do prefer the case of the Anko. I'm a sucker for 4 o clock crown and Seikos. At one point I had 12 watches with 4 o' clock crowns. And the Anko is super cool to me on the case sides. I wonder what I'll think of the black dial, if I ever get one

I hope Borealis makes a Seafarer with 4 o clock crown but I'm just day dreaming.

So which one is better visually? Easily the Cascais. Quality wise ? About same. The Anko is heavier though.

Better movement ? Well I'm not into movements honestly but given the choice, I would take Swiss with bigger beats than Seiko but I love all my Seikos and Seiko powered pieces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Which handset??


Pencil

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Some have asked me lug comfort and about bezel action and it really has no play at all. Not even a little bit. Since I haven't shown the brown that much, check it out.






While I love the 42mm by 49mm on my elephant 8.3in wrist, I definitely think it's more designed for the the 6in to 7.5in wrists.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Maybe I should have ordered more than 2.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Too much caffeine so I did some shoes swap and mandatory lume comparo.


















And earlier, 17 minute gap


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Actually, the more I see of the Cascais, the more I am really attracted to the case shape.

The proportions of dial face and bezel are really great ! The bezel on most watches these days always seem to be too wide, even on homages !

Maria seems to have got this pretty much spot on with this one .... b-)

The Blue and Brown are beginning to grow on me ...... especially after seeing some shots of that Blue on the Borealis FB site.

The White however, just doesn't do anything for me !!! Honestly, to me it looks very feminine, sort of the ladies version of the Cascais !!! :-d :-d :-d

But, I guess that is just me, though !!! Maybe if the bezel was black or blue, or ......... !









(Pic courtesy of Watches503)

Regards,


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

phlabrooy, 

Brice (jeep99dad) will be getting the brown dial by Monday, max Tuesday and keeping it for the Holidays to share with us. 

They absolutely nailed the chocolate and only 30 are being produced, for now now at least. 

I'm really looking forward to seeing Brice's awesome wristshots, the strap swaps and his overall opinion on the watch. Should be very interesting and better looking than my pics. 


Luis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok Ive gone from planning on skipping it to wanting one.. But man am I having a hard time deciding. I think I am getting the Brown Or Blue. I really wanted to try the new x1 c3 green but the brown and blue dials are the ones that stood out. Then pencil hands or cathedral hands, ive been flipping back and forth.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> Too much caffeine so I did some shoes swap and mandatory lume comparo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both watches are impressive, kind of surprised how well the BGW9 lumes of the DeepBlue performed.... if anything they look to be a little brighter.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

ricardmg said:


> Do you think Cascais is better than the Anko (despite its misalignments and issues)?


I would think they are in completely different leagues .....

One is an obvious homage to a very iconic piece, and the other is a mix of various design elements.

Then you have the Japanese vs Swiss movement.

As far as fit and finish goes, I would think they would be pretty much similar, although the ANKO would definitely be a heavier watch.

What is going to be interesting is how the Anko is going to compare with the proposed Chinese 6159 version, especially the one with the NE15 movement aboard, and probably around a third of the price !!!

Regards,


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> I would think they are in completely different leagues .....
> 
> One is an obvious homage to a very iconic piece, and the other is a mix of various design elements.
> 
> ...


Completely right. 
And in terms of builder?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I must say I am impressed based on the photos of the prototypes posted on the forums and IG. 
My one concern is the size of the round markers and has been from the beginning. 
But photos can be very misleading so I look forward to seeing it in the metal and provide a very honest unbiased opinion. Based on photos it's very favorable. I am even less bothered by the markers now. 
I think they've done a great job. I'm tempted by the blue or brown. Black looks awesome but I feel I've done black divers enough  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

ricardmg said:


> Completely right.
> And in terms of builder?


Not sure, but they might even come from same factory !!!

Regards,


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Not sure, but they might even come from same factory !!!
> 
> Regards,


Are you sure? From same factory?


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Personally if I get this watch and I find myself comparing it to the Anko then I'm going to be super disappointed. Anko was easily my mosy disappointing purchase this year. Was not cheap, almost 600, Lume was terrible, Grey dial is washed out and not aligned. Case is nice I must say but doesn't make up for the rest of it. Nato it came on was horrible. Easily my most dissapointing purchase of the year. Frankly have been wanting to list mine on recon but so many flaws I hate to list and dump my problems on someone else.



yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

hikeNbike said:


> Personally if I get this watch and I find myself comparing it to the Anko then I'm going to be super disappointed. Anko was easily my mosy disappointing purchase this year.


Don't compare it to the ANKO. The problem there was not the lack of QC but the fact that Tactico did not do anything about it once the issue was brought to light. That happened within hours of the first deliveries. They had plenty of time to recall the DHL deliveries. But they ignored it thinking it would go away.

We have no reason to beleive that the Cascais would have the same issues and we have no reason to believe that Borealis would repsond the same way. I got lucky in that my ANKO had no issues. But I will never buy from them again due to the way it was handled.

If it is really that big of a concern to you, then yuou should wait till people start reciving their CASCAIS and then you will know if there are any rampant problems. You will always be able to buy one on the forum because someone will flip theirs within weeks of receiving it.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

hikeNbike said:


> Personally if I get this watch and I find myself comparing it to the Anko then I'm going to be super disappointed. Anko was easily my mosy disappointing purchase this year. Was not cheap, almost 600, Lume was terrible, Grey dial is washed out and not aligned. Case is nice I must say but doesn't make up for the rest of it. Nato it came on was horrible. Easily my most dissapointing purchase of the year. Frankly have been wanting to list mine on recon but so many flaws I hate to list and dump my problems on someone else.





ricardmg said:


> Are you sure? From same factory?


I merely said that they both could very well be produced in the same factory. There are quite a few factories producing for all the micro brands out there ...... Borealis (and Prometheus) is fortunate to use one of the better ones, as can be seen in the fit and finish of their watches.

The Anko is actually a pretty well made watch. If not for the fact that Crepas / Tactico obviously tried to cut some corners with this one, for whatever reasons, which resulted in many very unhappy owners out there, this rather unfortunate turn of events would not have happened ! The fact that they also handled the aftermath so ridiculously, also made matters much worse !!!

For all intents and purposes, from what can be seen in the pics and video of the prototypes so far, I believe the Cascais is going to be a great value-for-money piece, with impressive specs all round.

Regards,


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

I've no idea what happened with the Anko. Usually Crepas/Tactico deliver excellent products
I've read from forums/Facebook of those issues and seems like they didn't handle the situation as expected from such a prestigious brand

but back to Borealis, their quality improved drastically over the last few years and you can expect from them a solid well executed watch with a lot of nice touches/details

they can occasionally have some minor flaws but Customer Service is very reactive in solving any problem
honestly it's one of those brands I feel very confident about


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I must say I am impressed based on the photos of the prototypes posted on the forums and IG.
> My one concern is the size of the round markers and has been from the beginning.
> But photos can be very misleading so I look forward to seeing it in the metal and provide a very honest unbiased opinion. Based on photos it's very favorable. I am even less bothered by the markers now.
> I think they've done a great job. I'm tempted by the blue or brown. Black looks awesome but I feel I've done black divers enough
> ...


I am anxious to see this model, since I have owned a couple Borealis in the past and the quality has been excellent. It's a matter of picking out a model you like, they tend to mix it up a bit which is good (mainly divers though). I still have my Estoril in blue which I intend to keep for now.

I have ordered the black and white versions as I have accumulated enough blue pieces lately. Not normally a white dial guy but the subdued gray bezel on this model has me interested, and as a lume guy love the C3. I also like that they give you options regarding dial color, date/no date versions. Size and specs. look ideal on this one, we'll see how it turns out.

In the meantime, I'm sure something else will come along to try, :think:.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

I went with the blue no date cathedral hands after waffling quite a bit between the blue and the brown dial. Still a possibility I grab a brown too. But with so many great watches out there to try it will probably be just one Cascais for me. Also a little concerned about the movement. Definitely cool to have a swiss movement at this price point, this one though is new to me. Possibility better to try one?

Look forward to seeing everyones.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

These look great. Glad I pre ordered the blue. Now the wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

hikeNbike said:


> I went with the blue no date cathedral hands after waffling quite a bit between the blue and the brown dial. Still a possibility I grab a brown too. But with so many great watches out there to try it will probably be just one Cascais for me. Also a little concerned about the movement. Definitely cool to have a swiss movement at this price point, this one though is new to me. Possibility better to try one?
> 
> Look forward to seeing everyones.
> 
> yadda yadda tapatalk


Big congrats on that blue ! I'm hoping Ariel sends me that one to share with you all and I send him a different one.

Went with this combo for work today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow!! I 'd be all over white one had it use the black outline hands instead of chrome (like Rolex Explorer) for more contrast


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's the fully charged Seiko SRP637 versus White Cascais C3 X1 lume 









And next to the fully charged Luxmento Naylamp 200 with C3 lume 









Lume has never been a deal breaker for me but it sure is a great icing on the cake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Is it much brighter than BGW9? I cant really tell from the photos, but it sure looks radioactive bright!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

I keep coming back to these. I kind of want a blue but I think I'll be happier in the long run with the black. Gotta have me some C3 X1.


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

The more pictures of these I see, the more i waffle back and forth on color. I Wish they offered the black in BGW9 or with C3 X1 on the dial and BGW9 on the bezel. I need to just pull the damn trigger already...


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

FW07 said:


> The more pictures of these I see, the more i waffle back and forth on color. I Wish they offered the black in BGW9 or with C3 X1 on the dial and BGW9 on the bezel. I need to just pull the damn trigger already...


I was right there with u. Had a hardctime deciding but for me ultimately decided on the blue. Thinking lume will be good regardless and I liked the blue dial best.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a thing for blue dials but the c3 was calling me and I also like white dials (even if I don't have so many of them) choice was rather simple !

Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*****UPDATED 3:30pm******

Hi everyone,

I was lucky to receive one of the Cascais protos to check it out, try it on straps , post pics and opinions. 
I just got it late last night and took some quick pics to share. I also wanted to share unbiased first impressions - note that I do not work for Borealis or professional review site/blog or in the watch industry at all. I am not getting paid or getting any freebies. This watch is just visiting for a few weeks  and below is merely my honest opinion as a WIS. I am grateful for the opportunity to try the Cascais prototype.

I took it off the bracelet almost right away because I am a strap guy & could not wait to play Barbie  but the bracelet is well made and a good match for the watch.

Took these quick ones on bracelet indoors when it landed.

The applied markers are killer. 




































Right off the bat I think it resembles the Oris 65 42 and Bathyscaphe, a friend mentioned the same, though it has its own personally and cases are quire different. I no longer own the latter but do have the Oris 65 so I thought I'd post a side by side pic. I know y'all love comparos 
Both are 42mm but the Cascais wears and looks larger. It has a narrow bezel, dial appears larger. Also the vintage box like dome of the Oris appears to shrink the dial visually, gives it curvature. The Cascais bezel color being the same as its dial's does provide a continuity between the two making it appear larger. it also appears flatter. Both elements contribute to makingit appear wider. The bracelet end link of the cascais also extends the overall length adding to the impression of size. 
The watch mid-case is also thinner on the Oris. The Cascais is more substantial on the wrist, period.

Note the Oris has a more vintage vibe while the Cascais is decidedly more modern and a bit more rugged. Even the colors, seems a little more playful... the white, the light blue and brown... so they do have a different feel on the wrist.

I hate to say it and I'll probably get lynched but I do own both watches and it is just my opinion... but the case finish to me seems nicer on the Cascais then the Oris  There. I said it  Phew... Flame suit one.

I tried to capture the shade of brown in various pics indoors and outdoors, at different angles.



























I hadn't intended in showing the lume today but it impressed me when I walked downstairs this morning in the dark stairwell. The watch had been on my wrist during the night (dark) then sat on the counter while I was getting ready. So not directly under a bright light or exposed to a flashlight to try and enhance the lume. It was so bright, I had to take a shot. 









really nice lines, clean and simple design overall.























































On my wrist today. For reference it is under 7" maybe 6 7/8"  (WIS stuff  )



















I absolutely love how it sits on the wrist, flat and no wobble. It's very comfortable.

I am a huge fan of the chamfers and drilled lugs.









*What I like:*
Overall looks. It's a nice watch, not just an homage to a sub or Pam or omega. Sure it takes cues from the BP or Oris whether intentionally or not but it stands on its own imho and was very well executed. Like I said before, I love a simple clean but efficient design, nothing overdone or tacky.

Great size, pretty versatile. Will work for many wrists.

Case finish is very nice. Dial applied markers are impressive too.

Big crown and no crown guard

Drilled lugs!

Chamfers

Brushed case

Ceramic bezel

Lume

Swiss mvt - SPT1 by ZODIAC instead of micros go-to Japanese Myota and Seiko mvts. Nothing wrong with them, but they are ubiquitous. nice to see a company dare go different. Plus they went Swiss while keeping price very reasonable.

Bezel action is nice and firm. No play.

Strap friendly: looks great on straps, drilled lugs make strap changes easier, holes placed correctly so no huge gap between strap and case like the LLD, Tudor BB or B&R 123/126 series for example, but also not too close. room for a thick canvas! it si HUGE + for me and strap fans in general.

*What I'd change or don't prefer*

Bracelet end links: *I prefer* when a bracelet is set up like that of the Oris as an example-the middle section is recessed (female section) and the last link of the bracelet would be the male part with center piece of link sticking out to fit into the end link. (see Oris and Cascais side by side at the top to see the two set ups.) That set up is just nicer on the wrist and allows the watch strap to wrap better around the wrist. Also the way it is set up on the Oris makes the watch looks longer and extend the length effectively. Kinda sticks out on some wrists and the upper edges of the top link will stick out. I'll need to take a pic of that. Some brand remediate that some by angling down that section more
Again this is JUST MY preference.

The bracelet needs fewer fixed links so it can be sized down to smaller wrists. 
*****this is already addressed for the production model*****

The hour markers are a bit too large for my taste. But I admit it's somehow all rather proportional and the dial remains open and uncluttered. 
Matter of preference for sure and not a deal breaker either because as I said it is still all very cohesive and works well on the wrist. It is better than I had expected based on photos only.

I find the brown a touch too light/faded for my taste in some lights. I'd personally prefer a deeper brown color.

Overall I think it's an amazing watch and one of the better micros I've seen and owned... and that's a lot... Like the recent Scurfa BD1 that also impresses right out of the box IMO. It oozes quality and finish is impeccable. It's obvious right out of the box.

I love that they took a chance and went a different route with the mvt vs. other micros. The SPT mvt, case shape and size, chamfers and drilled lugs just do it for me. I think the price is super competitive and it's a bargain for what you get. Now which color do I prefer???

which hands? I think these more traditional pencil hands work better for me long term.

I'll share more photos as I try different combos.

Cheers. B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> *What I'd change or don't prefer*


The bracelet needs to taper. Right now it seems to overpower the case. This is the opposite problem of the Sumo. Looks fine on straps though. I think a nice leather nato would suit it well.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> The bracelet needs to taper. Right now it seems to overpower the case. This is the opposite problem of the Sumo. Looks fine on straps though. I think a nice leather nato would suit it well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Well I didn't think it overpowered it in person but it's heavy with the bracelet. So tapering would help. I also like the Oris with 21mm lugs because it streamlines the shape and makes it better proportioned. But it's a pain for straps 
If they could taper from 22 to 20 I do think it'd help indeed.

I'll be trying a brown Toxicroo on it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Great write-up Brice, thanks for the first impressions. I have two pieces (black, white) on order so was glad to see your comments. I also have a Oris 65 42mm and the size is perfect for me, so this Cascais should work out well even though a little beefier (is that a word?).

I went with the cathedral hands for a different look. I like a little different as long as it is clean and not overbearing. Not normally a bracelet guy so they will be put on rubber most likely. Love the brown canvas you showed with the brown dial. May have to try canvas sometime. Will be anxiously waiting for delivery!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Really digging this watch, size is right up my alley 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Have a blue on preorder. Think I am going to need a toxic roo for it or a blue borelias frane rubber in 22 for it. Went with cathedral hands on the blue but if I add a second will be pencil hands in brown or black.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

As promised here are a few more quick pics. Just cell photos in natural daylight. 
The strap is a DrunkArtStraps made by @panerai7 of Horween Chromexcel natural. 
The leather is thick but it still fits though it's snug.  so it's a very strap friendly watch. It should allow a wide variety of strap and material to fit in the lugs.

It seems to appear a touch darker on these photos. 









It really wears like a dream on my wrist. 































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Great write up. Thanks. I agree that the brown may look better if it was a bit darker (or something?). Looks a little flat as it. Nice line up of watches.


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

trigger pulled! Blue. Cathedral hands. Date.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FW07 said:


> trigger pulled! Blue. Cathedral hands. Date.


Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Trigger pulled too!! This is a very sweet deal with the XMAS16 coupon, under 400$ for a watch with high specs, I never had this movement and lume type before.

I decided on the black dial with cathedral hands w/date. 

I hope Borealis will send you some freebies (Brice and Luis)....they definitely made a few sales because of you guys!


Cheers,

Seb



Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

I doubled down blue and brown dials. Can figure out which one is the keeper later.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Anyone knows why is there difference in color of lume on hands vs markers?

Is this issue on the sample or by design?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Christmas Eve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Horween natural chromexcel strap made by DrunkArtStraps - @Panerai7 here



















On DrunkArtStraps weathered canvas. Color isn't ideal but it works  for me anyway









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New photos taken today. No filters. But in direct sunlight and it makes the dial brown lighter. Hopefully you can appreciate the beautiful markers, chamfers and overall nice case finish. 
It's now in a DrunkArtStraps made of Horween whiskey leather. 
B

















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I went ahead and ordered blue, pencil hands no date, got to say I'm excited about this one. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

I just pulled the trigger on a black dial with cathedral hands and date. This is an awesome looking diver with great features couldn't pass it up and I wanted in on the 15% off discount before the New Year. On top of that my girl said she would pay for it for a Birthday present!! 2017 is really looking up!:-!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes I'm looking forward to it, as I've not seen them in person the only thing I think I would change would be the ceramic bezel, it's glossy I would prefer matte but since I've not seen it I can't he certain 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lume 

Scurfa BD1
Pelagos. Cascais
PADI










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

What's the one with the snowflake hands? Pelagos?

Put in my pre-order for a black no-date cathedral hands. Looks like it's going to be a winner!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> What's the one with the snowflake hands? Pelagos?
> 
> Put in my pre-order for a black no-date cathedral hands. Looks like it's going to be a winner!


Yeah Pelagos Gen1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Cascais

Pantor Sealion proto. Seiko PADI
(lume is green on both)

Scurfa BD1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Borealis Cascais
> 
> Pantor Sealion proto. Seiko PADI
> (lume is green on both)
> ...


Scurfa lume is pretty good

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ how is this lume after a few hours? Honestly lume shots are hard to judge cuz you can make anything look amazing depending on how you play with the settings


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

None of my lume shots were edited or enhanced in anyway. Pretty sure Brice wouldn't enhance something like lume shots.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> None of my lume shots were edited or enhanced in anyway. Pretty sure Brice wouldn't enhance something like lume shots.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EDIT: except for cropping. Altering the brightness of a lume shot while showing a prototype would be super dishonest and so wrong in many ways.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ how is this lume after a few hours? Honestly lume shots are hard to judge cuz you can make anything look amazing depending on how you play with the settings





Watches503 said:


> None of my lume shots were edited or enhanced in anyway. Pretty sure Brice wouldn't enhance something like lume shots.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What settings? I use a cell phone. 
No filters or edits of any sorts. That's why the Seiko and pantor lume doesn't appear green. I don't have a good camera to take a good pic and I didn't use edits to try and make it look right.

Lume on all goes down fast









But they all stay legible til morning. Best is Pelagos then Cascais closely followed by Scurfa imo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Finally pulled a trigger on Blue Date Cathedral hands. No thanks to you all!>

This is gonna be my beater


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Borealis Cascais
> 
> Pantor Sealion proto. Seiko PADI
> (lume is green on both)
> ...


Is the brown Cascais you have bgw9?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Good to know thanks! I'm still looking for something that can top Helson or Armida haha I know it is highly unlikely though.



Jeep99dad said:


> What settings? I use a cell phone.
> No filters or edits of any sorts. That's why the Seiko and pantor lume doesn't appear green. I don't have a good camera to take a good pic and I didn't use edits to try and make it look right.
> 
> Lume on all goes down fast
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AVS_Racing said:


> Good to know thanks! I'm still looking for something that can top Helson or Armida haha I know it is highly unlikely though.


HELSON has great lume. I recall my SD's has incredibly bright lume. Don't know why you'd need brighter 
I think the Pelagos is on par or better and the Cascais about the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Is the brown Cascais you have bgw9?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes. BGW9. Good lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

After owning a Helson Turtle, Sharkmaster 1000 and Shark Diver 42, I can guarantee that the C3 X1 lume is brighter than all 3. 
I've owned Armida A1's, A3's, A4's and A7 and none of those compare in brightness to the C3 X1, guaranteed.

Can't find all old pics: 
A1 45 white 








C3 X1 white dial 








Sharkmaster 1000








C3 X1 white dial 








Shark Diver 42
























A1 45 blue 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Tough to beat the A1 IMO, but if the Cascais is on par that is still plenty good enough.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Tough to beat the A1 IMO, but if the Cascais is on par that is still plenty good enough.
> 
> View attachment 10363602


That's pretty powerful there. Thanks for sharing. Must be the 42mm A1 ? Great option for AVS_Racing to go with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, 42mm A1. Wears a little small and some rough edges here and there. I wish they would release one at 43mm, but still a great watch for the money and unbeatable lume. Obviously a much more toolish design than the new Borealis, so not likely a direct competing option.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Trigger pulled on a white dial, date, cathedral hands, C3x1 lume.......my 1st preorder of any kind.....really looking forward to this one!

My 1st purchase of 2017......a little bummed that I missed out on the Xmas coupon, but my bad....

now I just have to sell something to make space in my watch box!








Photo borrowed from earlier in the thread...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Shipping in February? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's cloudy and about to rain here but here's a side by side comparo of the Seafarer 2 next to the blue Cascais prototype.


























































Feels like a navy with a hint of grey. The bezel is an in between royal blue and navy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Darn that blue is nice!

But I just preordered the white!

Do I need blue as Well?

gien the forum, a silly question!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> It's cloudy and about to rain here but here's a side by side comparo of the Seafarer 2 next to the blue Cascais prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> It's cloudy and about to rain here but here's a side by side comparo of the Seafarer 2 next to the blue Cascais prototype.
> 
> Feels like a navy with a hint of grey. The bezel is an in between royal blue and navy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have any brown leather or canvas straps that you can throw on? Digging the blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

jcar79 said:


> Do you have any brown leather or canvas straps that you can throw on? Digging the blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll definitely try on a brown canvas for ya. Great idea. I wouldn't have thought about it. Just getting off work now and I was definitely digging it. I didn't do a good job at depicting how the blue will really look. It shows some hints of turquoise sometimes, as well as grey but mainly a lighter navy color.

I'll leave you with this cool shot from Ariel Javier for now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> I'll definitely try on a brown canvas for ya. Great idea. I wouldn't have thought about it. Just getting off work now and I was definitely digging it. I didn't do a good job at depicting how the blue will really look. It shows some hints of turquoise sometimes, as well as grey but mainly a lighter navy color.
> 
> I'll leave you with this cool shot from Ariel Javier for now.
> 
> ...


Excellent combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

jcar79 said:


> Do you have any brown leather or canvas straps that you can throw on? Digging the blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still ugly outside raining but here you go

















The blue phenomenato is calling me though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> Still ugly outside raining but here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pairs well! I like the contrast. Thanks!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

jcar79 said:


> Pairs well! I like the contrast. Thanks!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad you like it ! My pleasure. Went with this combo for work today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> I'm glad you like it ! My pleasure. Went with this combo for work today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you guys are really not helping me step back from the "blue" crevasse!


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Luis! I originally ordered the white/cathedral hands/no-date, and during the Christmas sale I ordered a blue/pencil hands/with date, so now have two on the way. From your pics I'm happy to have ordered that blue!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Big congrats on that blue ! I'm hoping Ariel sends me that one to share with you all and I send him a different one.
> 
> Went with this combo for work today:
> 
> ...


Wow, nice combo. Where did you get that strap?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Wow, nice combo. Where did you get that strap?


Thanks a lot ! It was from Felipe of Wearwatch on Facebook. 35 euros shipped to USA from Spain, made to your specs but he's semi retired now. Strap making was cutting too much into his family time. Great guy. He made a couple handful of straps for me.

Heard lots of great things lately about Clover Straps from $40 to $50 so I'll try him next. Just don't know for what color canvas yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

GOPENNSTATE! said:


> Thanks for the pics Luis! I originally ordered the white/cathedral hands/no-date, and during the Christmas sale I ordered a blue/pencil hands/with date, so now have two on the way. From your pics I'm happy to have ordered that blue!


My pleasure. It's been a lot of fun checking them out. The white one is at Pallet Spoon's for a photo shoot now. I miss it badly.

I think you'll prefer this size over the Estorils by the little I know of you. I wish I could do better justice to the Cascais beauty. Might upgrade to iPhone 7 in next months but I love this 5S.

I wear the Cascais a lot more than I posted cus I don't like overwhelming people with my posts, especially to work cus it's so comfortable on PhenomeNATO now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Watches503 said:


> My pleasure. It's been a lot of fun checking them out. The white one is at Pallet Spoon's for a photo shoot now. I miss it badly.
> 
> I think you'll prefer this size over the Estorils by the little I know of you. I wish I could do better justice to the Cascais beauty. Might upgrade to iPhone 7 in next months but I love this 5S.
> 
> ...


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> I'm glad you like it ! My pleasure. Went with this combo for work today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blue looks very nice as I would expect, you guys aren't helping me though, have both the Cascais black and white dials on order, have too many blue dials right now - no more blue Cascais pics please, ha!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

COZ said:


> The blue looks very nice as I would expect, you guys aren't helping me though, have both the Cascais black and white dials on order, have too many blue dials right now - no more blue Cascais pics please, ha!


I feel you there ! I'm pretty good with my blue Seafarer for now but look what I took to work today.










I prefer the blue Seafarer by a lot, being .44mm my preferred size, but the blue Cascais is much more wearable and versatile, IMO. I wish the Seafarer had the brushed case sides with chamfered edges of the Cascais. It gives it an extra touch of class and elegance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Does it wear a little bigger than spec with the fairly narrow bezel?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Wow, nice combo. Where did you get that strap?


Wow that is nice! Validates my order choice! Cathedral with date.....but, Geesh that blue looks so good as well!









Being somewhat lazy here, as perhaps this has been covered previously in the thread, but here goes:

- real life pic of the blue dial with cathedral hands?
- comparison lume shot of the white with c3 X1 and the blue with BGW9?

thanks, and again, forgive my laziness!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Does it wear a little bigger than spec with the fairly narrow bezel?


I think so. Yes. Reminds me of how an Obris Morgan Explorer wears but smaller lug to lug. Bigger than an SKX009 for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> I think so. Yes. Reminds me of how an Obris Morgan Explorer wears but smaller lug to lug. Bigger than an SKX009 for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear Luis. Thx.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> *****UPDATED 3:30pm******
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


Great review.

Yup, the hour markers seems too big for my taste too, since day one when the render was release. That's why I choose the white (pencil hands and no date) which the hour markers will not look as big, I hope.

Your prototype review makes me wonder whether I should've preordered the brown too. The case design, which I can tell from the 2D drawing when it was first released, is very nice and will fit many type of wrists, exactly like you said.

Really looking forward to my white Cascais in Feb/Mar.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Does it wear a little bigger than spec with the fairly narrow bezel?


Yes it does.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> I feel you there ! I'm pretty good with my blue Seafarer for now but look what I took to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good on this shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

loving all the great shots of the blue! Thanks and keep them coming, please!


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

A weak moment yesterday resulted in an order of a blue dialed Cascais with pencil hands and no date. Since I no longer have a blue watch in my collection I feel there is something missing, or at least that is what I am telling myself. Now, if they could change that cheapish Times New Roman logo or somewhat apply the logo differently...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Darn....brown is looking real good now as well!....."Houston we have a problem......"


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey Louis & Bryce,
Lots of Great watch/strap daily combo's, but these come mounted with the Borealis Bracelet. Can you guys test out & take some pics of the Bracelet in action: Endlinks, sides, & the Clasp. Also can you take a pic of the crown tube, is it stainless matching & maybe it's been noted, but I'm noticing the Pencil Hands Lume isn't matching to the indices, but seems to match w/ the Cathedral Hands better.

Thanks, much appreciated,.. I'm thinking White Dial/Cathedral/Date..
*
Edit: Never mind, I scrolled way back, watched videos, looked at pics, & it answered my questions.....Now I just gotta talk it over w/the voices in my head! *:think:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

garydusa said:


> Hey Louis & Bryce,
> Lots of Great watch/strap daily combo's, but these come mounted with the Borealis Bracelet. Can you guys test out & take some pics of the Bracelet in action: Endlinks, sides, & the Clasp. Also can you take a pic of the crown tube, is it stainless matching & maybe it's been noted, but I'm noticing the Pencil Hands Lume isn't matching to the indices, but seems to match w/ the Cathedral Hands better.
> 
> Thanks, much appreciated,.. I'm thinking White Dial/Cathedral/Date..
> ...


* Never mind, I scrolled way back, watched videos, looked at pics, & it answered my questions.....Now I just gotta talk it over w/the voices in my head! :think:*


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Ordered the blue with cathedral hands, no date. I'm definitely putting this on a honey/oak/cognac leather strap. I've been wanting a blue sports watch and a ceramic bezel for a while now and this blue was just the right shade to go great with a leather strap. It certainly helps that the price is reasonable and it comes with the STP 1-11 (which I own in my Zodiac SSW) as well so I figured why not. 

Brice's pics on IG got me interested on this watch. I'm not normally into micro brands at all, but this one was just tempting me. Looks to be so well made and it's beautifully designed to boot. Very original look and not an homage to any one watch which I often find too many micro brands are. 

I also noticed that the pencil hands lume on the BGW9 is a different shade (unlit) than what you see on the indices. It doesn't bother me much, but I was curious about why. My guess is because the indices are set on a background?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

marker2037 said:


> I also noticed that the pencil hands lume on the BGW9 is a different shade (unlit) than what you see on the indices. It doesn't bother me much, but I was curious about why. My guess is because the indices are set on a background?


Its definitely noticeable, maybe it's cuz they're prototypes & have mixed hands..maybe it's been answered already, but It would be nice to know from Louis or Bryce they're thoughts on this. Is it just the pencil hands that look like the Lume is missed-matched?


----------



## CantFightJose (Dec 29, 2016)

Any real life pics of the black yet?

*edit: whoops found one earlier in the thread!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

garydusa said:


> Its definitely noticeable, maybe it's cuz they're prototypes & have mixed hands..maybe it's been answered already, but It would be nice to know from Louis or Bryce they're thoughts on this. Is it just the pencil hands that look like the Lume is missed-matched?


I asked Borealis about this and it's just because they are prototypes and about 90pct of the 100 we will receive.

These are the lume shots I have of them (zero enhancements other than cropping)

White dial C3 X1









Brown dial BGW9









Black dial C3 X1









Blue dial BGW9 (left) 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> I asked Borealis about this and it's just because they are prototypes and about 90pct of the 100 we will receive.
> 
> These are the lume shots I have of them (zero enhancements other than cropping)
> 
> ...


Looks good to me these will be very versatile watches, so many straps will look good

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Looks good to me these will be very versatile watches, so many straps will look good
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Absolutely ! I was at work today with a different watch and kept thinking about this NATO that was on my Anko so immediately switched it when I got home.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok, so, I'm trying to order,
...Shipping question choice to USA, says Post Office is free and Fedex is free, what's the difference 35 days Post Office vs 8 days Fedex? Is there duties w/fedex? If so, approximately how much $ duties. 

Am I reading this correctly?...Free Fedex? A $45. Value!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

garydusa said:


> Ok, so, I'm trying to order,
> ...Shipping question choice to USA, says Post Office is free and Fedex is free, what's the difference 35 days Post Office vs 8 days Fedex? Is there duties w/fedex? If so, approximately how much $ duties.
> 
> Am I reading this correctly?...Free Fedex? A $45. Value!


There is no free shipping. You pay the $10 or $45 with the final invoice.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

$10 shipping takes 7-9 days to arrive to me in California, USA. But has been known to take longer. 

$45 FedEx arrives in 3 days. 

I paid $16ish once to FedEx customs fees. Just one time though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

taike said:


> There is no free shipping. You pay the $10 or $45 with the final invoice.


Thanks, Yea, that makes sense,... lately I've lost my mind, and can't figure these things out.

Seems, I've become sooo cheap, that it'll be the $10 buck Table Dance, not the $45. dollar Lap Dance...
....And then,... they play "Freebird"


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Done Deal, Pulled the Trigger, Whewww Hewwww!!!
...Bought the Red One! The Red Tipped Seconds Hand One!
......Comes with the White Dial, & Date!
........ And Cathedral Hands!
............And the $10. Table Dance! (Cuz I'm Cheap) :-!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

garydusa said:


> Done Deal, Pulled the Trigger, Whewww Hewwww!!!
> ...Bought the Red One! The Red Tipped Seconds Hand One!
> ......Comes with the White Dial, & Date!
> ........ And Cathedral Hands!
> ............And the $10. Table Dance! (Cuz I'm Cheap) :-!


Big congrats Gary ! That one is so different from the rest even if it's exactly the same watch.

Here's a sneak peak at some pics from Pallet Spoon coming soon:


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Big congrats Gary ! That one is so different from the rest even if it's exactly the same watch.
> 
> Here's a sneak peak at some pics from Pallet Spoon coming soon:
> 
> ...


Luis how do you feel the fit and finish are compared to the bull shark?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Luis how do you feel the fit and finish are compared to the bull shark?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


They look and feel the same but they're totally different animals. The Cascais is considerably slimmer to my eyes and can look bigger because of the small bezel. The Bullshark being less slim, with the gilt dial and the protruding sapphire crystal, it gives the impression that it costs a little more than the Cascais but upon close inspection, I see no difference in fit and finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> They look and feel the same but they're totally different animals. The Cascais is considerably slimmer to my eyes and can look bigger because of the small bezel. The Bullshark being less slim, with the gilt dial and the protruding sapphire crystal, it gives the impression that it costs a little more than the Cascais but upon close inspection, I see no difference in fit and finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice to know. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> They look and feel the same but they're totally different animals. The Cascais is considerably slimmer to my eyes and can look bigger because of the small bezel. The Bullshark being less slim, with the gilt dial and the protruding sapphire crystal, it gives the impression that it costs a little more than the Cascais but upon close inspection, I see no difference in fit and finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good thanks for the feedback

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Big congrats Gary ! That one is so different from the rest even if it's exactly the same watch.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank Luis!!...I'm so looking forward to this! It's my first Borealis, & my first pre-order too. Even have the approval of the "Mrs." on this one's color choice & options (smart move huh! ;-)).


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

garydusa said:


> Thank Luis!!...I'm so looking forward to this! It's my first Borealis, & my first pre-order too. Even have the approval of the "Mrs." on this one's color choice & options (smart move huh! ;-)).


I've got the white cathedral incoming as well.

While I doubt I'll ever be as big a booster as Luis, borealis has never let me down. I've got half a dozen since scout sniper, and bullshark and cascais incoming.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

taike said:


> I've got the white cathedral incoming as well.
> 
> While I doubt I'll ever be as big a booster as Luis, borealis has never let me down. I've got half a dozen since scout sniper, and bullshark and cascais incoming.


Big congrats man.

Booster I am not. If you check my opinions on this watch and other Borealis, I don't overhype or exaggerate anything.

I'm a selfish customer that asksed for a prototype so I can check it out and show around. So they sent me 4 so others can do same and you all have different perspectives on it, not just one from a fan like me.

Heath, Jose and Michael received two of them but they mostly showed them on Diver's Watches FB group and Microbrand Watches FB group since they don't do much watchuseek unless it's for buying and selling. I was given the opportunity to check out some prototypes and I would never pass that up. None of them have preordered the Cascais. Neither has Brice, not yet.

In two days, I'll be receiving 2 Straton Syncro prototypes that I'm absolutely looking forward to and I'll be sharing it on wus and Facebook the same way I've done with Cascais and Pantor Sea Lion. That one looks a lot better than the Bullshark and Cascais (to me) but I don't know if they look "too nice" for me. I wonder if they're too busy for me even if the eye candy is basically irresistible.


















I saw how another project from another brand was unrealistically overhypedrevently with fan reviews so I never wanna be that guy.

How many of us Average Joe dive watch addicts would pass up a chance to check out prototype watches ?

I didn't pass up on a chance to check out the Taniwha Ururoa, the Pantor Sea Lion and there wasn't a chance that I would pass up on Straton Syncros or the Cascais I preordered. Not a chance. Haven't preordered the Straton Syncro but I don't think I'll be able to say no to a 44mm Quartz version since I don't have $700 for an automatic chronograph.

By the way, I still think the Seafarer is the best bang for my dollar ever, watch of the decade for me. But that's not trying to boost, it's just a preference. 









But I completely understand anyone thinking I could be a booster by my obvious love for the huge bang for my dollar when I buy a Borealis. And my Love for knowing it's impossible to lose money when selling a Borealis i bought on preorder.

If it matters, I also have a GG Divemaster coming, an Armida A1 45mm and a PADI Turtle. I love the A1's a lot more than just about any watch out there, except for the Manta Ray.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Thought hard on the Cascais but ordered the Bull Shark instead, though I may still pick one up. I have a Seafarer II in the black/orange combo. Super quality, great legibility but I've come to the conclusion it's almost too big for me. I have 7.5" wrist but the 44mm....I don't know.
The Cascais is a great looker to be sure. I don't have any experience with other microbrands. I can't imagine any of them beating Borealis level of quality, especially at that price point.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Big congrats man.
> 
> Booster I am not. If you check my opinions on this watch and other Borealis, I don't overhype or exaggerate anything.
> 
> ...


Very well said Louis! Like a lot of members of this forum, we share your thoughts, diversity, and obsessions of this hobby of ours. Sometimes it's appears like we're "fanboys" of only a certain brand, but in reality, we may have many "incoming" and "new arrivals" of several differant brands, that we barely have any time to enjoy them. Myself included, I'm 5 watches "in" & 4 other watches "out" in the last month, not having time to posts pics of the new ones on my wrist (yet). Thanks to Louis, Bryce, & everyone, Im very excited w/my Borealis pre-order, hopefully it'll slow me down a little, so I can enjoy my "new arrivals and post some pics too....all part of the love & fun of "WatchUseek" (the forum name says it all!).


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*These pics are just so Great! They needed to be enjoyed on this page too!
*


Watches503 said:


> Here's a sneak peak at some pics from Pallet Spoon coming soon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

garydusa said:


> Very well said Louis! Like a lot of members of this forum, we share your thoughts, diversity, and obsessions of this hobby of ours. Sometimes it's appears like we're "fanboys" of only a certain brand, but in reality, we may have many "incoming" and "new arrivals" of several differant brands, that we barely have any time to enjoy them. Myself included, I'm 5 watches "in" & 4 other watches "out" in the last month, not having time to posts pics of the new ones on my wrist (yet). Thanks to Louis, Bryce, & everyone, Im very excited w/my Borealis pre-order, hopefully it'll slow me down a little, so I can enjoy my "new arrivals and post some pics too....all part of the love & fun of "WatchUseek" (the forum name says it all!).


Thank you, Gary ! I was just slowed down in November to get a house, selling almost everything but it's been a great time lately.

I forgot to mention one, the Zelos Hammerhead prototype was another piece I was extremely happy to check out and share everywhere before they arrived. It carried me through that period when I had nothing else to wear other than old big 47-50mm my wife bought me 3 years ago, which are hard to wear now.

As soon as we had the down payment for the house, it was game on again ! And my wife for first time was actually happy for me to celebrate with watches arriving 

Now she's back to not caring again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nikita70 said:


> Thought hard on the Cascais but ordered the Bull Shark instead, though I may still pick one up. I have a Seafarer II in the black/orange combo. Super quality, great legibility but I've come to the conclusion it's almost too big for me. I have 7.5" wrist but the 44mm....I don't know.
> The Cascais is a great looker to be sure. I don't have any experience with other microbrands. I can't imagine any of them beating Borealis level of quality, especially at that price point.


I loved my sea farer but it felt too large I have 7in wrists I sold it and ordered a Cascais

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mini cooper clubman (Mar 11, 2016)

So I just placed my pre-order. I'm.getting the Blue, pencil hands version with the date. I've never done pre-order before, when do I make the second payment?


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

They will send an invoice for the second payment. Pay that and the watch will ship soon thereafter.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Is it still possible to change the shipping carrier during the second payment? I want to change into cheaper alternative


----------



## bluecamowhite (Sep 4, 2015)

I haven't read all of the posts in this thread, so forgive me if anyone has already mentioned this, but does anyone else think the hour markers are too big? I really like this watch, but think it would look so much better if the hour markers were a little smaller.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bluecamowhite said:


> I haven't read all of the posts in this thread, so forgive me if anyone has already mentioned this, but does anyone else think the hour markers are too big? I really like this watch, but think it would look so much better if the hour markers were a little smaller.


No


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

bluecamowhite said:


> I haven't read all of the posts in this thread, so forgive me if anyone has already mentioned this, but does anyone else think the hour markers are too big? I really like this watch, but think it would look so much better if the hour markers were a little smaller.


Yes, I do. The hour markers are too big for me too. That's why I preordered the white dial, hoping that it will reduce the "big effect".

In fact, I had highlighted this marker design preference to Borealis, during the initial design stage. But hey, what do I know? I'm no watch designer. :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bluecamowhite said:


> I haven't read all of the posts in this thread, so forgive me if anyone has already mentioned this, but does anyone else think the hour markers are too big? I really like this watch, but think it would look so much better if the hour markers were a little smaller.


Yes. I did. So did others. 
Yet when I got the prototype I fell in love with it and now I miss it. It's a great watch and it all flows well together design wise. The cathedral hands may balance the larger hour markers better imho so go that route maybe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

bluecamowhite said:


> I haven't read all of the posts in this thread, so forgive me if anyone has already mentioned this, but does anyone else think the hour markers are too big? I really like this watch, but think it would look so much better if the hour markers were a little smaller.


While some might find them too big and it's completely I understandable, I wouldn't mind if they were bigger like this Sawtooth on my wish list.










I'd love to see some huge markers like this in the future. I miss this Magellan and should've never sold it. 
(picture from google)









No company has the power to aesthetically please everyone with of us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

bluecamowhite said:


> I haven't read all of the posts in this thread, so forgive me if anyone has already mentioned this, but does anyone else think the hour markers are too big? I really like this watch, but think it would look so much better if the hour markers were a little smaller.


I personally find them quite ok. If they are smaller, I am worried that it might look too similar to Bathyscape XD


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The white dial looks the best, IMHO 

The indices are just fine. They are bold and enhance the lume that many other watches lack.


----------



## bluecamowhite (Sep 4, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> While some might find them too big and it's completely I understandable, I wouldn't mind if they were bigger like this Sawtooth on my wish list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The markers on those two watches don't look as oversized. I think it's a proportionality issue. Maybe if the bezel were a little thicker that would help. And I like the pencil hands better than the cathedral hands, but I think that creates a proportionality issue as well. One previous poster suggested the cathedral hands help with that, and I agree, but I just don't care for the cathedral hands. I really like the watch; the proportions just don't look quite right.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bluecamowhite said:


> The markers on those two watches don't look as oversized. I think it's a proportionality issue. Maybe if the bezel were a little thicker that would help. And I like the pencil hands better than the cathedral hands, but I think that creates a proportionality issue as well. One previous poster suggested the cathedral hands help with that, and I agree, but I just don't care for the cathedral hands. I really like the watch; the proportions just don't look quite right.


Honestly, as I have no vested interested in you getting one, i got to spend a couple of weeks with the prototype which has pencil hands and it changed my mind on the hour markers size. It's not an issue in the metal, It works well together. The design is very cohesive and smaller markers wouldn't work as well overall as the dial opening is large and dial uncluttered / sparse. Smaller markers would unbalance the dial imho. I wouldn't have said that before trying it just based on pics and renderings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Honestly, as I have no vested interested in you getting one, i got to spend a couple of weeks with the prototype which has pencil hands and it changed my mind on the hour markers size. It's not an issue in the metal, It works well together. The design is very cohesive and smaller markers wouldn't work as well overall as the dial opening is large and dial uncluttered / sparse. Smaller markers would unbalance the dial imho. I wouldn't have said that before trying it just based on pics and renderings.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a picture of it next to your oris 65? That has a similar layout and pencil hands except that the markers are smaller on it. The overall size of the watch should be similar as well.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Do you have a picture of it next to your oris 65? That has a similar layout and pencil hands except that the markers are smaller on it. The overall size of the watch should be similar as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes it's posted in my review in this thread. 
Though they are similarly sized on paper one can't derive they wear similar or compare directly for the markers size. I did make that comparison too but turns out they are far more different than I had assumed. the dial opening of the Cascais is larger and bezel is thin. Also it doesn't have that box dome crystal so it gives a totally different feel. The Cascais appears much larger. The dial looks much larger and indices couldn't be the same size or proportions would be off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Do you have a picture of it next to your oris 65? That has a similar layout and pencil hands except that the markers are smaller on it. The overall size of the watch should be similar as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Nevermind I found it










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Nevermind I found it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I prefer the smaller hour markers on the left, more. But it could be just me.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm pretty pumped to see this one on Brice's wrist soon. My wristshots don't do as much justice to it as his.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> While some might find them too big and it's completely I understandable, I wouldn't mind if they were bigger like this Sawtooth on my wish list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Luis,

Check out Irreantum FB page....they are not dead and buried like I thought and they are making a comeback...more Doxa-style cases goodness!!

Now back to our thread, sorry!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Was the preorder on this watch always $450 usd? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Was the preorder on this watch always $450 usd?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


$385 before prototypes unveiled.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

taike said:


> $385 before prototypes unveiled.


Wow. That was a steal. Hate that I missed on that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

smille76 said:


> Hi Luis,
> 
> Check out Irreantum FB page....they are not dead and buried like I thought and they are making a comeback...more Doxa-style cases goodness!!
> 
> ...


You got me curious. I preordered their first watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> You got me curious. I preorder their first watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they are nice enough. I dig this case and I can't do a Doxa for personal reasons. I have the Dagaz Aurora 2016 model in my sights as a nice substitute!!

Enough thread jacking, sorry....

Can't wait for my Black Cascais with cathedral hands!!

Bon weekend!

S.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi Luis,
> 
> Check out Irreantum FB page....they are not dead and buried like I thought and they are making a comeback...more Doxa-style cases goodness!!
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. I hope it's not just bronze options.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

taike said:


> $385 before prototypes unveiled.


So they jacked the price after the proto's were shown all over social media? Is that the norm? Or was it some sort of coupon that brought it down? Just curious

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Quicksilver said:


> So they jacked the price after the proto's were shown all over social media? Is that the norm? Or was it some sort of coupon that brought it down? Just curious
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We love preordering on the early stages because of the much better prices than after shown and after being ready to be delivered.

Otherwise, why would anyone preorder ?

I paid more on the Bullshark than others did from early preorders.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> We love preordering on the early stages because of the much better prices than after shown and after being ready to be delivered.
> 
> Otherwise, why would anyone preorder ?
> 
> ...


I understand pre orders...I'm referring to the fact that this one seems to be 2 tiered pricing on the pre order. Just curious...I have no vested interest as I'm not really a fan of this one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Quicksilver said:


> I understand pre orders...I'm referring to the fact that this one seems to be 2 tiered pricing on the pre order. Just curious...I have no vested interest as I'm not really a fan of this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh ok. So it was a rhetorical question on a project you aren't interested. Gotcha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> Oh ok. So it was a rhetorical question on a project you aren't interested. Gotcha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it was a simple question if this pre order was 2 tiered. I have not seen that before...at least I don't think I have. 
I was also simply stating that I'm not interested in this particular watch. So my question would not be construed as complaining.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks a lot. I hope it's not just bronze options.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bezel kinda sucks too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Quicksilver said:


> No it was a simple question if this pre order was 2 tiered. I have not seen that before...at least I don't think I have.
> I was also simply stating that I'm not interested in this particular watch. So my question would not be construed as complaining.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The multi-tier preorder is normal for borealis. Lower price for those willing to put down money based only on renders and specs. Price goes up as soon as prototypes are ready. Price regularly increases based on lower risk to buyers who can see photos of the prototypes, not selective price gouging in response to prototype popularity.

NTH also had progressive preorder price increases, but based on qty sold.

Basically rewarding early birds.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Didn't the Zelos Hammerheads start real low...then jump $30 every 20 watches sold or $20 bucks every 30 sold...
....something like that

Edit: my first post on my New IPad Pro!!!! :-!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

taike said:


> ...
> Basically rewarding early birds.


I think it's fair. The earliest birds gets the lowest 1st tier pricing. So I have no complain here.

The problem, probably with me, is that when it goes into higher 2nd tier pricing, my initial interest in that watch will drop. So the higher tiers it goes, the lower my interest will become. :-d


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

taike said:


> The multi-tier preorder is normal for borealis. Lower price for those willing to put down money based only on renders and specs. Price goes up as soon as prototypes are ready. Price regularly increases based on lower risk to buyers who can see photos of the prototypes, not selective price gouging in response to prototype popularity.
> 
> NTH also had progressive preorder price increases, but based on qty sold.
> 
> Basically rewarding early birds.


Thanks for the explanation. Makes sense. That's all I was asking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poisonous thread. Just ordered the white faced straight hands :-!


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Quicksilver said:


> So they jacked the price after the proto's were shown all over social media? Is that the norm? Or was it some sort of coupon that brought it down? Just curious
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There was a coupon.


----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)

You guys are dangerous... Order placed.

Borealis Watch Company | Diver Watches


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I just flipped from pencil to cathedral hands, just figure I am not planning on cathedral in the future so might as well grab one, I think it makes it more unique 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

nymfan said:


> There was a coupon.


$385 initial preorder price was before any of the 10-15% coupons.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

taike said:


> $385 initial preorder price was before any of the 10-15% coupons.


So essentially the coupon was an extension of the pre-order price, even though it's still technically on "pre-order".


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

nymfan said:


> So essentially the coupon was an extension of the pre-order price, even though it's still technically on "pre-order".


Not quite sure what you mean. They're still on preorder because they're not ready yet. Preorder price was increased after prototypes revealed. Coupons reduce prices from whatever current prices are.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

taike said:


> Not quite sure what you mean. They're still on preorder because they're not ready yet. Preorder price was increased after prototypes revealed. Coupons reduce prices from whatever current prices are.


Yeah, I may have caught this thread mid-stream regarding the pre-order prices. Wasn't aware it was cheaper prior to the current $450.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

So, "Who's" on first?...:think:


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Any updates on the expected delivery dates? Or are we still talking "February"?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> Any updates on the expected delivery dates? Or are we still talking "February"?


Have not heard otherwise, nothing about delays on the borealis forum so assume February unless Maria says otherwise

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

I heard there is a slight change to March with the Chinese New Year slowing things down a little.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Really looking forward to the blue cathedral. Missed the coupon and the early pre-order, very annoyed by the tiered pre-order pricing. 

Yeah there must have been a delay before, they have been dealing with Chinese manufacturers for years, their February estimate must have taken account for the New Year. Probably because the Bullshark was delayed, pushing Cascais back further, that would be my guess.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I expected worst case scenario - April.

I don't mind the delay, as long as QC standard are maintained.


----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)

They wait is on...

https://www.lonelyplanet.com/portugal/lisbon/cascais

"Cascais is a summertime playground"

 !


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

sstarbuck68 said:


> They wait is on...
> 
> https://www.lonelyplanet.com/portugal/lisbon/cascais
> 
> ...


Nice. |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue Borealis Cascais proto on DrunkArtStraps canvas. Turns out I like the cathedral hands more than I expected on this watch.

This watch represents an incredible value in Microland. It may be the micro of 2017.

Cheers. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> It may be the micro of 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


24 days in is probably a bit early to place the crown.

But the more you guys keep showing pictures of those the more I keep thinking I should buy one. Unfortunately I don't do pre-orders of more than 30 days. I guess I'll be looking for a blue with Cathedral hands in the fall of 2017.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> 24 days in is probably a bit early to place the crown.
> 
> But the more you guys keep showing pictures of those the more I keep thinking I should buy one. Unfortunately I don't do pre-orders of more than 30 days. I guess I'll be looking for a blue with Cathedral hands in the fall of 2017.
> 
> ...


Others have bad habits... 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Glossman (Oct 5, 2012)

Just placed my order for a brown/no date with cathedral hands. Like many of you, the more pictures I saw, the more I had to have the watch. Bummer that it will be another month+, but something worth having is something worth waiting for!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> 24 days in is probably a bit early to place the crown.
> 
> But the more you guys keep showing pictures of those the more I keep thinking I should buy one. Unfortunately I don't do pre-orders of more than 30 days. I guess I'll be looking for a blue with Cathedral hands in the fall of 2017.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Not from my perspective and it's just my opinion, especially as you'll note that I used the the word "may"  It wasn't an absolute statement of course. But after over 1000 watch transactions and having owned or handled many micros, I feel very strongly about this one and think it'll be hard to surpass for 450$ or less depending on how much one paid for it. 
Also took into account that it won't come out likely until April + and I've seen some of the other micros other brands are coming out with... the Cascais value is hard to beat for me 
It oozes qualify and is very well finished...it's obviously somewhat subjective, it's not like I have a QualityMeter on my desk to stick my watches on  I just think it's an incredible watch and value. 
Others' opinion will vary of course 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> 24 days in is probably a bit early to place the crown.
> 
> But the more you guys keep showing pictures of those the more I keep thinking I should buy one. Unfortunately I don't do pre-orders of more than 30 days. I guess I'll be looking for a blue with Cathedral hands in the fall of 2017.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


If you don't mind used I'm sure you'll have no issues finding one then. But I feel pretty good about Borealis Track record and prior products in general. The project is well advanced now so you aren't too far out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not from my perspective and it's just my opinion, especially as you'll note that I used the the word "may"  It wasn't an absolute statement of course. But after over 1000 watch transactions and having owned or handled many micros, I feel very strongly about this one and think it'll be hard to surpass for 450$ or less depending on how much one paid for it.
> Also took into account that it won't come out likely until April + and I've seen some of the other micros other brands are coming out with... the Cascais value is hard to beat for me
> It oozes qualify and is very well finished...it's obviously somewhat subjective, it's not like I have a QualityMeter on my desk to stick my watches on  I just think it's an incredible watch and value.
> Others' opinion will vary of course
> ...


I was going to get H2O Marlin. But then suddenly the all the talks about Cascais and Seaforth bombarded this forum. Eventually I gave in and chose Cascais instead as I had a feeling thats its gonna be great and best bang for the bucks.
I was gonna save and get Marlin later but seems like its limited production, oh well.


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

I just got my Bull Shark last week and my Rolex a few months ago. All this buzz and pictures is making me want a Cascais.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not from my perspective and it's just my opinion, especially as you'll note that I used the the word "may"  It wasn't an absolute statement of course. But after over 1000 watch transactions and having owned or handled many micros, I feel very strongly about this one and think it'll be hard to surpass for 450$ or less depending on how much one paid for it.
> Also took into account that it won't come out likely until April + and I've seen some of the other micros other brands are coming out with... the Cascais value is hard to beat for me
> It oozes qualify and is very well finished...it's obviously somewhat subjective, it's not like I have a QualityMeter on my desk to stick my watches on  I just think it's an incredible watch and value.
> Others' opinion will vary of course
> ...


April you think?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)

Watches503 said:


> Here we go. Cloudy day but I tried to get a bunch of different angles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add a date and this thing would be perfect! ;-)

Jonesing for mine already. Your pics are tiding me over, guys. Thanks!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

sstarbuck68 said:


> Add a date and this thing would be perfect! ;-)
> 
> Jonesing for mine already. Yor pics are tiding me over, guys. Thanks!


That makes my day. It's easy to recommend what I love. I seriously thought I was done with white dials until this one.

Have you seen Pallet Spoon's review of it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)

Watches503 said:


> That makes my day. It's easy to recommend what I love. I seriously thought I was done with white dials until this one.
> 
> Have you seen Pallet Spoon's review of it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had not, but WOW! Thanks, as that was awesome... For any other Jonsers that missed it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/quick-photo-review-borealis-cascais-white-dial-no-date-3961458.html


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got the black cathedral C3 X1 back from a Facebook tour to slapped this green leather immediately









and felt the need to check out the lume again. 









Later tonight, when my wife and baby go to sleep, I'm gonna take pics to compare lume to my A1 and PADI Turtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Interested to see how the lume holds up to the A1 and the Seiko. Thats a stiff test.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

hikeNbike said:


> Interested to see how the lume holds up to the A1 and the Seiko. Thats a stiff test.
> 
> yadda yadda tapatalk


To be "fair", I used the UV Flashlight last on the PADI and A1. Fair because C3 X1 is strongest lume available so it would be wrong if the UV flashlight last hits the Cascais.

PADI versus Cascais 
(Sorry forgot to sync the hour) 

























A1 45mm (sapphire bezel) versus Cascais 

























No filters, no editing, nothing enhanced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

^ all seemed on par


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

It seems to me C3 X1 lume is better. Maybe the best?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Really nice watches. Already starting to nudge my self for not getting in on these at the beginning. Im sure it will turn into a kick when they start showing up in more pics on users wrists, lol.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice pics watches503...I ordered the same one (black, cathedral)...If you can snap some outside wristies that would be awesome...

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> It seems to me C3 X1 lume is better. Maybe the best?


Absolutely. The C3 X1 lasts just a tad bit longer than A1's BGW9 but it's more visible and striking due to the color. When both are fully charged, the C3 X1 is much stronger and and feels like it's coming towards you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> Nice pics watches503...I ordered the same one (black, cathedral)...If you can snap some outside wristies that would be awesome...
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


My pleasure. I have a big wrist 8.3in so it sucks to take wristshots sometimes but I'll try later on today. Here's my last wristshot with a Cascais. The blue one on cracked leather. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Absolutely. The C3 X1 lasts just a tad bit longer than A1's BGW9 but it's more visible and striking due to the color. When both are fully charged, the C3 X1 is much stronger and and feels like it's coming towards you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for confirming my guesses.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

As much as I missed the white one and finally got it back from Pallet Spoon, I couldn't stop thinking about checking out this ghost bezel look.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Love this look watches503! Looking at the website I don't see an option for the black dial with the grey/ghost bezel. Did you special order this or buy the bezel separately and swap it?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

kscarrol said:


> Love this look watches503! Looking at the website I don't see an option for the black dial with the grey/ghost bezel. Did you special order this or buy the bezel separately and swap it?


I'm glad you like it. I just got the white dial back from Pallet Spoon and immediately swapped out bezels like I did earlier with my Bergeron tool on the Bullsharks. I emailed Borealis to please sell spare bezels for the Cascais.

Here are other looks I tried 

















Please email Borealis to get spare bezels for sale. I hope they make extras.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pairush (Oct 24, 2016)

That's really interesting. Well would like to see the white dial with blue bazel.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> I'm glad you like it. I just got the white dial back from Pallet Spoon and immediately swapped out bezels like I did earlier with my Bergeron tool on the Bullsharks. I emailed Borealis to please sell spare bezels for the Cascais.
> 
> Here are other looks I tried
> 
> ...


Yup, as I had suspected, the white Cascais look even better with black bezel. Too bad the BGW9 lume of the black bezel does not match with the C3 X1 lume of the dial.

Well, it doesn't matter to me, even though the grey bezel might look a bit more feminine with white dial to some. The white model to me is the most unique design of the Cascais, which is my order. Couldn't wait till April/May.

Anyway thanks bro, for sharing pics of the swapping.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yup, as I had suspected, the white Cascais look even better with black bezel. Too bad the BGW9 lume of the black bezel does not match with the C3 X1 lume of the dial.
> 
> Well, it doesn't matter to me, even though the grey bezel might look a bit more feminine with white dial to some. The white model to me is the most unique design of the Cascais, which is my order. Couldn't wait till April/May.
> 
> Anyway thanks bro, for sharing pics of the swapping.


My absolute pleasure. It has been so much fun to be able to do this with the prototypes. I'm a regular humble union worker of a grocery store so being able to share prototypes with the world from my "vintage" iPhone 5s is something really special to me.  I think I'll wait for the iPhone 8 or 9 or until my screen breaks.

There's nothing remotely close to the white dial grey bezel out there so that has to be mine too. And because the dial is white, it reflects the C3 X1lume almost like a mirror









appearing more powerful than the black C3 X1 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

You could easily fool someone into thinking the white was a full lume dial. 

But think about a full x1 lume dial...
...spotlight for passing airplanes 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> My absolute pleasure. It has been so much fun to be able to do this with the prototypes. I'm a regular humble union worker of a grocery store so being able to share prototypes with the world from my "vintage" iPhone 5s is something really special to me.  I think I'll wait for the iPhone 8 or 9 or until my screen breaks.
> 
> There's nothing remotely close to the white dial grey bezel out there so that has to be mine too. And because the dial is white, it reflects the C3 X1lume almost like a mirror
> 
> ...


I'm digging your passion. Thank you for all the great shots. I pre-ordered the blue, but the white dial is now slapping me in the face!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> ...
> appearing more powerful than the black C3 X1 ...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, it sure does.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

nymfan said:


> There was a coupon.


How does / did one get coupons please?


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

fearlessleader said:


> How does / did one get coupons please?


The one I saw was through their FB page, it expired at the end of December.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> How does / did one get coupons please?


You used to get prompted for promos when you add stuff to your cart, the new website looks good but I have not noticed this happen since the update. "10-off-please" used to be the common code.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice to see the improved Website! ....that old one was a "Hand Cranker"!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Does borealis accommodate custom orders like getting a white dial with black bezel? Some microbrands do (Elshan at Zelos comes to mind).

I had no interest in this model before but WUS has done its job. I just haven't found the "right for me" combo of dial/bezel and id rather not swap then myself.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

househalfman said:


> Does borealis accommodate custom orders like getting a white dial with black bezel? Some microbrands do (Elshan at Zelos comes to mind).
> 
> I had no interest in this model before but WUS has done its job. I just haven't found the "right for me" combo of dial/bezel and id rather not swap then myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know someone that ordered the white dial and the black one so they will swap the bezels out before shipping. But no, I tried and they won't do custom orders. The factory requires a ridiculous number of extra bezels ordered to do it.

I went to work last and slept with the black bezel on the white dial. 

















So if you order both, it'll be super easy to sell the black dial with "ghost" bezel and not lose a penny.

















I used a Bergeon tool but I've heard there are other more affordable options. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

^ Thanks but financially speaking id not want to buy 2. Not because I don't think I can sell one of them but because I know I'll find a reason to keep both.

I'm sure I'm not the only one but the blue dial is giving me an oris 65 vibe.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smitdavi (Oct 31, 2009)

That blue though.....I'm seriously being tempted. My wife wanted to get me a watch for Valentines day and this may be the one.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Just switched to cathedral hands, I think they seem to suit the markers better and I find them more unique than the pencil hands.


----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)

IPA said:


> Just switched to cathedral hands, I think they seem to suit the markers better and I find them more unique than the pencil hands.


Exactly how I felt/feel, brother.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm not sure who took this picture but wow!










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

sstarbuck68 said:


> Exactly how I felt/feel, brother.


I also switched from pencil to cathedral. Looking forward to this piece

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I too switched my preference to the Cathedral hands after handling both styles with the brown and blue proto. Clearly there isn't a bad choice, and the traditional and boring me likes the pencil hands  but they look like that of my Oris. Also seeing the cathedral hands, I realized quickly that their shape and the quircky hour hand better balance and match the oversized hour markers. Somehow it is more cohesive overall and it's fun, different from that I have. So that's why I lean to them now.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

On grey phenomenato at work today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smitdavi (Oct 31, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I too switched my preference to the Cathedral hands after handling both styles with the brown and blue proto. Clearly there isn't a bad choice, and the traditional and boring me likes the pencil hands  but they look like that of my Oris. Also seeing the cathedral hands, I realized quickly that their shape and the quircky hour hand better balance and match the oversized hour markers. Somehow it is more cohesive overall and it's fun, different from that I have. So that's why I lean to them now.


Which color did you end up ordering after handling both the brown and blue?


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

alright now, I know I said to keep em coming but it might be time to stop ;-). I already planned to order a blue phenomenato after seeing your earlier photos, now I want to buy a gray too and those things aren't cheap. If you had to pick one which would you go with?


----------



## smitdavi (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok....just did it. Blue cathedral hands has been ordered!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

FW07 said:


> alright now, I know I said to keep em coming but it might be time to stop ;-). I already planned to order a blue phenomenato after seeing your earlier photos, now I want to buy a gray too and those things aren't cheap. If you had to pick one which would you go with?


That's a tough question but I'd have to say grey because I've used it on blue dials, black and a green dial so far while I wouldn't try the blue one on them.

I also feel like the blue one will give good contrast to any blue dials you have. I think contrast is often better than perfect match so you did great by starting with blue. 































IMG]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

smitdavi said:


> Ok....just did it. Blue cathedral hands has been ordered!


Congrats!! Great combo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Does borealis send you a reminder email when remainder of your balance is due?

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Does borealis send you a reminder email when remainder of your balance is due?
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


They send you a paypal invoice for final payment including shipping charge.


----------



## way1 (May 13, 2016)

White dail are alway much nicer to quickly tell time so any of the white dail would do.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving the Cascais blue proto 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> My absolute pleasure. It has been so much fun to be able to do this with the prototypes. I'm a regular humble union worker of a grocery store so being able to share prototypes with the world from my "vintage" iPhone 5s is something really special to me.  I think I'll wait for the iPhone 8 or 9 or until my screen breaks.
> 
> There's nothing remotely close to the white dial grey bezel out there so that has to be mine too. And because the dial is white, it reflects the C3 X1lume almost like a mirror
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered the White dial with the Cathedral Hands. Just saw it a couple of days ago and fell in love.

I've really been looking for a white dialed diver and haven't found anything that suited me. The black bezel is nice, but I think I like the gray. I lusted after a white Halios Tropik SS with the numbered SS bezel but they are terribly hard to find and every time one popped up, it was gone.

Looking forward to the watch....Now I just have to sell something to replenish the kitty before the balance is due.

skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

skipwilliams said:


> I ordered the White dial with the Cathedral Hands. Just saw it a couple of days ago and fell in love.
> 
> I've really been looking for a white dialed diver and haven't found anything that suited me. The black bezel is nice, but I think I like the gray. I lusted after a white Halios Tropik SS with the numbered SS bezel but they are terribly hard to find and every time one popped up, it was gone.
> 
> ...


That's awesome to read. I too fell in love with the white one immediately. And I thought I was done with white dials so I was dead set on blue or black. But that changed quickly when I saw that grey bezel on it.

I'm rocking this one today though 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Loving the Cascais blue proto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the king of wristshots. No doubt about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smitdavi (Oct 31, 2009)

Any idea on potential ship dates? I know it says February.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

smitdavi said:


> Any idea on potential ship dates? I know it says February.


Per borealis watch forum admin:
"Release of the Borealis Cascais is aimed for March/April. We asked factory to stop production of it this weeks closer to Chinese New Year as workers in this period are a bit more laxed."


----------



## smitdavi (Oct 31, 2009)

taike said:


> Per borealis watch forum admin:
> "Release of the Borealis Cascais is aimed for March/April. We asked factory to stop production of it this weeks closer to Chinese New Year as workers in this period are a bit more laxed."


 Bummer, was really hoping for a Feb delivery. Oh well, worth the wait though.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> That's awesome to read. I too fell in love with the white one immediately. And I thought I was done with white dials so I was dead set on blue or black. But that changed quickly when I saw that grey bezel on it.
> 
> I'm rocking this one today though
> 
> ...


That's just teasing. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

The C3 X1 wants to be seen even when it's not dark 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

48 Hour Review of the Borealis Cascais Prototype - Brown dial, brown bezel, pencil hands

I'm posting this review within the thread partly because there are already 3 other Borealis related threads on the first page of the F74 forum. Also I have comments that might be construed as more more negative that I intend on the open forum. That isn't my intention and I hope this audience is better take the pros and cons I present in the appropriate light.









Pro:

The impression of quality is immediate! The heft of the Cascais is certainly a big part of the impression of quality. But it just feels solid. The only other watch that has left this type of impression on me is the Christopher Ward C60 Pro. It isn't just that it feels heavy therefor must be good. The litle things that Borealis got right on this is impressive. The subtle slope of the bezel managing to merge right into the dome of the sapphire is impressive. There is a beveled edge on the glass to provide some visual separation but the angles seem like they were measured to align perfectly. The alignment of the applied markers are perfect. This is really noticable on the 12 oclock marker that is 2 pieces but still sits perfectly between the 58 and 02 hash marks AND lines up directly underneath the arrow of the lume pip on the bezel. Borealis needs to give Seiko a clinic on this. The fit of the endlinks is spectaular! There is ever so slight amount of movement there that you can feel but not see at all. No matter how you twist or turn those endlinks they don't budge! People were fawning all over the Ginault endlink fit.....Borealis Cascais is no slouch in this department. I have never owned a Borealis before but I did have a Prometheus Pirahnna (which I assume is comparable) and this Cascais is a significant step up quality over that watch.

The finishing on Cascais is well done and applied evenly. The very subtle polished edge running the length of the case is an appreciated touch on an otherwise completely brushed finish. It also helps to tie into the bling of the applied markers and handset.

The lume is great. This version is only the BGW9 model but wow is it applied evenly and heavy! It lights up easily just under regular indoor lighting. This lume shot was taken after walking from my office to my car and back. Possibly 1 minute under overcast conditions?









The bezel grip is very usable. The Cascais has a thin bezel in terms of the gripping surface and might have been difficult to turn but Borealis specced just the right type of grip to prevent any problems. My Oris 65 bezel is not as usable.

The sweep of the STP movement is really SMOOTH. Subjectively speaking it is better than ETA or Miyota in my experience.

The 42x49x13mm size is really great for my 7.25" wrist. It is probably the upper limit of what I would wear but this one feels like a Seiko Sumo on my wrist. If you have had a Sumo you know that it feels like it wraps around your wrist. Lots of surface area that touches your skin and it feels like it is hugging your wrist. The Cascais is much the same feel. Also I have not had ANY issues wearing this watch with long sleeves. It slides under my sleeves effortlessly. Big plus for me!

Cons:

Let me first say that my cons are mostly a factor of personal preference so your experience may be much different.

Let me start with the bracelet. I don't like how the first free link attached to the end link. To me it sticks out akwardly and my eyes are always drawn to that oddity.















The bracelet does taper from 22mm to 20mm at the clasp but I would have preferred a further taper to 18mm. When I am wearing a heavier bracelet like this one a more significant taper always will help with long term wearing comfort. Right now it feels a bit like I have a steel belt attached to my wrist.

Then the clasp. I'll just say it, I really don't like this style of clasp. I realize that lots of micros are using it. On a more toolish watch like a Boschett Cave Dweller or NFW Shumate this clasp at least works aesthetically. But on a more demure design like the Cascais it's too much. The folded clasp is almost as thick as the watch head!









Plus in past experience this clasp always becomes a source of discomfort when wearing it in warmer/humid climates.

The crown screw in feel is not pleasent to me. I want to feel a solid mechanical engagement. On my prototype the crown feels gummy.....almost like I am twisting the seals when screwing down the crown. It does engage quickly and easily but the winding feel is not good. I had to check it a few times just to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong.

The color scheme. This brownish-grey color just doesn't do it for me. I'm not feeling it. Maybe the black or blue would be more up my alley?








The watch is heavy. I will say that I have been gravitating towards lighter watches in the past year. But when compared to the Oris 65 which is a similar style and size; in the Oris at the end of a day I could keep wearing it well into the night and not have any issues. With the Borealis i am glad to be able to take the watch off. To be fair I had much the same experience with my departed Seiko MM300. Again personal preference. Heavy watches tend to always remind me that they are there. The longer I stay in this watch hobby the more I want the experience of wearing a watch to be seamless.

Final thoughts:

The Cascais is wonderfully made piece but it's probably is not the best choice for me personally. I am open to having my mind changed if I ever get to sample the blue or black versions though! THAT LUME!

Oh I forgot to mention that this STP movement seems to be keeping time at around +2 sec per day. Really a nice surprise in an afordable movement.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Solid review. I personally like the brown, but I went with the blue one in the end as I didn't want to have another "earth tone" watch dial and I was lacking a blue dial sports watch in the collection. I plan on removing the bracelet for a leather nato immediately so most of the negatives you perceive won't affect me whatsoever. I don't know if I'll ever even use the bracelet tbh. I have my Black Bay Noir for when I crave a bracelet.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> 48 Hour Review of the Borealis Cascais Prototype - Brown dial, brown bezel, pencil hands
> 
> I'm posting this review within the thread partly because there are already 3 other Borealis related threads on the first page of the F74 forum. Also I have comments that might be construed as more more negative that I intend on the open forum. That isn't my intention and I hope this audience is better take the pros and cons I present in the appropriate light.
> 
> ...


Well balanced review. Great job. |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well balanced review. Great job. |>


Did you really have to quote his whole review 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Did you really have to quote his whole review
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's always that one person lol.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Did you really have to quote his whole review
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

househalfman said:


> There's always that one person lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol, yes, and that will be me. 

And for a good reason, which you probably will not understand, for now.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, yes, and that will be me.
> 
> And for a good reason, which you probably will not understand, for now.


I understand laziness and inconsiderateness. I reject them both.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yes.


 it took the page for ever to load and then for me to scroll down 

Those Cascais are awesome I wish I could get one of each 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

taike said:


> I understand laziness and inconsiderateness. I reject them both.


Great. Both are not my reasons for doing so. Have a great day bro.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> it took the page for ever to load and then for me to scroll down
> 
> Those Cascais are awesome I wish I could get one of each
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I could have add both black & brown too.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you, Alex for sharing your thoughts and pics. I really enjoyed it. Gotta love having different perspectives so that everyone can have a more real expectation of what we'll receive when delivered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I have to agree with ValueWatchguy on the bracelet. It's a quality bracelet for sure but too substantial for the watch and the clasp too big and heavy itself. Needs more taper. He also noted the same issue with the protruding middle section of the end link. It detracts from the WATCH's aesthetic. I feel the bracelet is also too substantial and heavy, the clasp too imposing on the Bull Shark. It seems there is a trend to bulky bracelets maybe? Doesn't keep me from loving the watch though  plus they wear great on straps. 

I've had no issues with the crown or winding on either prototypes, no issues in my two Zodiacs who use the same mvt. But they've a different feel than a 2824. 
I have to agree the bezel grip is great and it's easy to turn. And everything is well aligned. 

Pretty cool to see different perspectives and opinions on the same exact watch. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> 48 Hour Review of the Borealis Cascais Prototype - Brown dial, brown bezel, pencil hands
> 
> I'm posting this review within the thread partly because there are already 3 other Borealis related threads on the first page of the F74 forum. Also I have comments that might be construed as more more negative that I intend on the open forum. That isn't my intention and I hope this audience is better take the pros and cons I present in the appropriate light.
> 
> .


Good review valuewatchguy, nice to see something balanced and hear someone's negative observations as well as the positives |>.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I absolutely love the Cascais and it shines on canvas for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluecamowhite (Sep 4, 2015)

Dude, you're talking about a freaking watch blog post. Relax.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bluecamowhite said:


> Dude, you're talking about a freaking watch blog post. Relax.


No, you need to relax


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

taike said:


> No, you need to relax


I think he meant to write that in a different thread. It doesn't go with anything on this one, huh?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

I am just glad someone bumped this thread so that I can enjoy the pictures again XD


----------



## bluecamowhite (Sep 4, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> I think he meant to write that in a different thread. It doesn't go with anything on this one, huh?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, the one who responded was prescient enough to realize to whom it was directed. Calling someone lazy and inconsiderate because they don't follow the same posting practices is lame.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bluecamowhite said:


> No, the one who responded was prescient enough to realize to whom it was directed. Calling someone lazy and inconsiderate because they don't follow the same posting practices is lame.


Really?


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Love it - had to change my order from pencil hands with date to the cathedral hands no date. I also have a white cathedral hands no date on order and did the blue with different hands and date to be a little different, but I just love how great those pics look of the blue/cathedral/no date. Thanks Brice and Luis and all who have taken the time to take pics and do a review of the Cascais - it is extremely helpful!!



Jeep99dad said:


>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GOPENNSTATE! said:


> Love it - had to change my order from pencil hands with date to the cathedral hands no date. I also have a white cathedral hands no date on order and did the blue with different hands and date to be a little different, but I just love how great those pics look of the blue/cathedral/no date. Thanks Brice and Luis and all who have taken the time to take pics and do a review of the Cascais - it is extremely helpful!!


You are Welcome. Very glad to help fellow WIS and to enjoy these protos 

Here it is on leather. It's natural chromexcel from Horween 
Not a very good shot but it'll give you guys an idea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


>


I will say if i was to order one, that this blue with cathedral hands is exactly it! Looks great.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronosseur (Feb 6, 2017)

Has anyone seen a prototype with the date?

Just wondering how the date window looks before I order a white Cascais with cathedral hands.
This model was far from what I thought I'd like but seeing it here has changed my thinking.


----------



## bluecamowhite (Sep 4, 2015)

Here it is on leather. It's natural chromexcel from Horween 
Not a very good shot but it'll give you guys an idea. 









This is the watch I've been looking for for a long time. Blue dial, good size, atypical hands, no date, 28,800 movement, brown leather strap. Thanks for sharing the pic.

What's the over/under on delivery now? It looks like they've pushed the expected date back?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

If I remember correctly April the earliest

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chronosseur said:


> Has anyone seen a prototype with the date?
> 
> Just wondering how the date window looks before I order a white Cascais with cathedral hands.
> This model was far from what I thought I'd like but seeing it here has changed my thinking.


Congrats. 
The white looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

GOPENNSTATE! said:


> Love it - had to change my order from pencil hands with date to the cathedral hands no date.
> 
> I originally went blue no date pencil and a few weeks ago switched to cathedral, just something I don't have looking forward to May and getting this watch.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronosseur (Feb 6, 2017)

I hadn't ordered yet, so I only had to change my mind from blue dial, pencil hands and date.

This weekend I ordered the white dial, cathedral hands and no date and feel this is an unusual and great looking combination for a dive watch. Now I only need to wait for March or April...


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> You are Welcome. Very glad to help fellow WIS and to enjoy these protos
> 
> Here it is on leather. It's natural chromexcel from Horween
> Not a very good shot but it'll give you guys an idea.
> ...


That's a fantastic picture, aside from having the watch on the wrong wrist ;-)

I think I may wear this one on leather quite a bit but I keep going back and forth on the color. I'd love to see a couple more shots on that strap if you have a chance to grab them.

Thanks!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Had the black C3 X1 on PhenomeNATO earlier 








Couldn't stop staring at it. Almost changed my order again to black but I don't have anything like the white and grey bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

I am still eagerly waiting for the email from Borealis about second payment. Come on Borealis, take my money already!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

commanche said:


> I am still eagerly waiting for the email from Borealis about second payment. Come on Borealis, take my money already!


Shouldn't be until end of March/beginning of April, if I've followed correctly. They paused the assembly of the watches and won't resume until the Chinese new year is fully over, as workers tend to not be at their best during the festive period...

Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> Had the black C3 X1 on PhenomeNATO earlier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so confused on color 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Me too, but I'll stick to the white/grey as it's a rare combination that will be totally new in my collection!
Plus the c3 x1 on the white dial is bound to be nuclear!

Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Chronosseur (Feb 6, 2017)

Pakz said:


> Me too, but I'll stick to the white/grey as it's a rare combination that will be totally new in my collection!
> Plus the c3 x1 on the white dial is bound to be nuclear!
> 
> Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


Here's to our white-hot nuclear Borealises, coming to wrist near you!


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am so confused on color
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd have chosen black if I don't have the Oris diver 65 40mm already . I went for the blue one instead


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Will you guys please stop talking about this watch :-d
Makes my wait just that bit harder ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

commanche said:


> I'd have chosen black if I don't have the Oris diver 65 40mm already . I went for the blue one instead


Well I have the blue Oris and a few black divers so I went white. Finally made the decision yesterday. White date cathedral hands 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well I have the blue Oris and a few black divers so I went white. Finally made the decision yesterday. White date cathedral hands
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! Found myself with too many blue divers so I originally ordered black Cascais, then I added white dial cathedral hands to mix it up. Now I ordered black Sea Storm too. This is crazy! o|


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Factory is up and running! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Factory is up and running!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Meaning deliveries will start soon?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore it in a grey Toxicnato yesterday and dang if it's not a perfect nato watch. Wears like a dream. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Meaning deliveries will start soon?


Borealis is saying March or April

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd think april earliest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I wore it in a grey Toxicnato yesterday and dang
> 
> For sure that's a great combo. But I must say a weathered blue can is singing with it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Jeep99dad said:
> 
> 
> > I wore it in a grey Toxicnato yesterday and dang
> ...


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

I sure hope that luminous paint intensity discrepancy between the hands and indices is a preproduction issue and not so prominent in the production run. Every non-lume photo of the watch shows less depth of paint layers on the hands compared to the paint on each index. It's not a deal-breaker, but it does stick out to my eye and wonder if it will bug me too much in the long run.

I have the white dial, no-date, pencil hand Cascais on order. And a type B Sea Storm as well. And an Estoril on my wrist right now. I guess I'm dangerously close to being a Borealis fanboy...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Lee_K said:


> I sure hope that luminous paint intensity discrepancy between the hands and indices is a preproduction issue and not so prominent in the production run. Every non-lume photo of the watch shows less depth of paint layers on the hands compared to the paint on each index. It's not a deal-breaker, but it does stick out to my eye and wonder if it will bug me too much in the long run.
> 
> I have the white dial, no-date, pencil hand Cascais on order. And a type B Sea Storm as well. And an Estoril on my wrist right now. I guess I'm dangerously close to being a Borealis fanboy...


I didn't noticed that on the brown dial version that I had chance to sample










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

No, I was referring to situations in bright light when the lume is NOT illuminated. I apologize for not making that clearer.

Note the discrepancy in this photo posted earlier by Jeep99dad. See how much grayer the hands look compared to the indices?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Lee_K said:


> No, I was referring to situations in bright light when the lume is NOT illuminated. I apologize for not making that clearer.
> 
> Note the discrepancy in this photo posted earlier by Jeep99dad. See how much grayer the hands look compared to the indices?
> 
> View attachment 10985498


That's just a prototype. It won't happen on the production models, they were aware of that before sending out the prototypes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lee_K said:


> No, I was referring to situations in bright light when the lume is NOT illuminated. I apologize for not making that clearer.
> 
> Note the discrepancy in this photo posted earlier by Jeep99dad. See how much grayer the hands look compared to the indices?
> 
> View attachment 10985498


It's already addressed and non-issue for production model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's already addressed and non-issue for production model.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, thank you for the update! That's great to know.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just very excited for this one, the size, the colors, drilled lugs, jeep99dad has shown its strap friendly which makes me super excited. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I wore it in a grey Toxicnato yesterday and dang if it's not a perfect nato watch. Wears like a dream.


Yes, I definitely will be wearing mine on a Nato ... don't particularly like that kind of end link, where it protrudes out.

Not right for those with smaller wrist sizes !!!

Regards,


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

phlabrooy said:


> Yes, I definitely will be wearing mine on a Nato ... don't particularly like that kind of end link, where it protrudes out.
> 
> Not right for those with smaller wrist sizes !!!
> 
> Regards,


What size wrist are you sporting?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

JLS36 said:


> What size wrist are you sporting?


Wrist size around 6.5 ".

The style of end link on the Bull Shark is much better suited to smaller wrists ...

Regards,


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Wrist size around 6.5 ".
> 
> The style of end link on the Bull Shark is much better suited to smaller wrists ...
> 
> Regards,


From what I see, the lugs are quite curved so hopefully it will fit smaller wrist just fine.

Because I have 6.5" too! ><


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

phlabrooy said:


> Yes, I definitely will be wearing mine on a Nato ... don't particularly like that kind of end link, where it protrudes out.
> 
> Not right for those with smaller wrist sizes !!!
> 
> Regards,


I agree. It's actually one of the few improvement points I had pointed in my review. Felt the same when i first tried it but it's a strap watch for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

This one just came back from Fratello watches for a review so I had to bring it to work tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cascais in the woods on a Toxicnato nato. Untouched cell pics taken this afternoon while I was on a hike














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice! I'm looking to check out either Crowders or Grandfathers mountain real soon. Was just talking to a buddy about it today.


----------



## smitdavi (Oct 31, 2009)

I need to really just stop checking this thread. Can't wait for the 2nd payment notice. I will be doing a lot of traveling in March, so I'm hoping time flies as I know I will be


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nymfan said:


> Nice! I'm looking to check out either Crowders or Grandfathers mountain real soon. Was just talking to a buddy about it today.


Where do you live?

I was at Crowders with a friend last week.

This was at Ann Springs in Fort Mill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Cool, been there for the fall frolic. I'm over in Fort Mill myself. Looking forward to checking out Crowders.


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cascais in the woods on a TimeFactor nato. Untouched cell pics taken this afternoon while I was on a hike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That blue is so mesmerizing! I was back and forth bet the black and blue and finally settled on blue w/ pencil hands...I'm glad I did...this is their best work to date! Thanks for sharing those pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nymfan said:


> Cool, been there for the fall frolic. I'm over in Fort Mill myself. Looking forward to checking out Crowders.


The beer event is coming up soon at Anne Springs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> The beer event is coming up soon at Anne Springs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will def try to check it out!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cascais in the woods on a Toxicnato nato. Untouched cell pics taken this afternoon while I was on a hike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apologies. Just realized in exchanging messages with someone about straps for the Cascais, I made a mistake on this post. 
This is a Toxicnato strap and not a timefactor as I had initially noted. I much prefer the fabric and thickness in these Toxicnato straps too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddafoe (Dec 30, 2013)

Just ordered the Black with No-Date. The Blue with No-Date which was kind of my preference is showing Out-Of-Stock. I also have a Blue Gavox Avidiver on its way so I think I can live with the Black one  Man, what a great price !!


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Might want to touch base with Borealis. All the new Cassais watches are "Pre-Order" so not sure why the blue/no-date shows out-of-stock. None are in stock at this point as delivery is expected March/April. Send them an email, might be a simple error on the website or maybe there are so many orders for the blue that it is going to take even longer to deliver...


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Generally there is a set number made of each kind. Once the number is sold out for those that are made it is marked as sold out. Look at the sea storm. Only 4 of the 18 variants are still showing available for preorder 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Don't see any indication on the website what that limit/set number might be but seems likely. If I were the OP, I would still touch base to see if the blue watch I really wanted might be available at a later date....


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Huh? Seems to me that they are all still available/in stock?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

kscarrol said:


> Don't see any indication on the website what that limit/set number might be but seems likely. If I were the OP, I would still touch base to see if the blue watch I really wanted might be available at a later date....


I've learned that Borealis always replies within hours. I switched my black cathedral order to white cathedral with just an email.

Squeaky wheel...

They won't take long to reply to you, if you write.

Here's an old pic of the blue for ya: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just took these pics before heading to work with it. 

























It commands me to stare at it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Stop!! You're only making the wait worse!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Just took these pics before heading to work with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My preorder the same except with pencil hands. Another 1 - 3 months of waiting.


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

I ordered this identical execution


----------



## Chronosseur (Feb 6, 2017)

After much consideration I also pre-ordered this version. It looks marvelous! Thanks for reminding me why I chose it!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> Just took these pics before heading to work with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the white in the metal.

I ordered the same but with date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> My preorder the same except with pencil hands. Another 1 - 3 months of waiting.


Wow that really looks awsome! I think I may have to order a second Cascais now!!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Just took these pics before heading to work with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same order, but with date.....is delivery still expected at the end of April?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> same order, but with date.....is delivery still expected at the end of April?


Last update from borealis said march/april

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

JLS36 said:


> Last update from borealis said march/april
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Let me check the mailbox


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

watchdoggie said:


> I ordered this identical execution


+1


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have high hopes for this one I'm missing my sea farer 2, i am hopeful we see these by mid to late April 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

Another video review.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> I have high hopes for this one I'm missing my sea farer 2, i am hopeful we see these by mid to late April
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hey brother ! Your Seafarer is in a good loving home  
Here it is with new jeans straps from our friend Felipe.










and here was my choice for work tonight.









You'll be quite pleased. You know I love them 44mm divers but I almost always go with 42mm for work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Hey brother ! Your Seafarer is in a good loving home
> Here it is with new jeans straps from our friend Felipe.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, borealis makes some strap friendly watches that's for sure.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Well, I had the white dial, pencil hand, no date Cascais on order and now that pictures have been posted here above I had to admit to myself...I don't like it. I have a Pro-Spex Sumo and a Tuna with greenish Lumi-brite on the hands and indices and I have a devil of the time finding a strap to match that isn't just pure black. The Cascias' C3 X1 Super-LumiNova appears to even more green in tint and I'm pretty certain that this watch would end up being an instant capture and release for me.

But I do like the photos of the blue dial version with BGW9 Super-LumiNova. So on a lark I sent an e-mail to Maria (it's Saturday evening in Portugal, for crying out loud!) and I got a response within minutes saying that my order had been changed to the blue dial, pencil hand, no date version. Is that incredible customer service or what?!

I feel a lot better and don't want to spoil anyone's enthusiasm for the C3 X1 variants. I just know that it wouldn't work for me and I'm thrilled that I was able to avoid the disappointment I knew was going to come by staying with the white dial.

This whole episode makes me an even stronger Borealis fan. I have an Estoril 300 right now, with both the Cascais and the Sea Storm coming later this year. I can't wait!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Lee_K said:


> Well, I had the white dial, pencil hand, no date Cascais on order and now that pictures have been posted here above I had to admit to myself...I don't like it. I have a Pro-Spex Sumo and a Tuna with greenish Lumi-brite on the hands and indices and I have a devil of the time finding a strap to match that isn't just pure black. The Cascias' C3 X1 Super-LumiNova appears to even more green in tint and I'm pretty certain that this watch would end up being an instant capture and release for me.
> 
> But I do like the photos of the blue dial version with BGW9 Super-LumiNova. So on a lark I sent an e-mail to Maria (it's Saturday evening in Portugal, for crying out loud!) and I got a response within minutes saying that my order had been changed to the blue dial, pencil hand, no date version. Is that incredible customer service or what?!
> 
> ...


The speed at which she answers emails Is awesome. There are so many micro brands and laying out money months in advance is nobody's favorable way of buying a watch. However with borealis I feel comfortable because they communicate with us whenever we feel its necessary. Easy to deal with and pleasurable.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> The speed at which she answers emails Is awesome. There are so many micro brands and laying out money months in advance is nobody's favorable way of buying a watch. However with borealis I feel comfortable because they communicate with us whenever we feel its necessary. Easy to deal with and pleasurable.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yeah, one of the benefits of dealing with micro-brands is that you often get to deal directly with the owner for any issues that may arrive. Try that with Citizen or Rolex! Doc Vail of Lew & Huey/NTH is very responsive, Gunter Steinhart himself often answers the phone, and now Carlos and Maria of Borealis can be added to the list of responsive owners. Of course, not all micro-brands are this way, but I am really happy to support an operation such as Borealis.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this watch, best Borealis model imo. I cannot wait for mine. In the meantime I wore the blue proto on the bracelet this morning and thought I'd share a few pics




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this watch, best Borealis model imo. I cannot wait for mine. In the meantime I wore the blue proto on the bracelet this morning and thought I'd share a few pics


Fantastic shots and now that you're assured me the lume is evenly applied to both the hands and the indices for the production models, I am even more certain that my switch to the blue dial with BGW9 was the right choice. Thanks again!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lee_K said:


> Fantastic shots and now that you're assured me the lume is evenly applied to both the hands and the indices for the production models, I am even more certain that my switch to the blue dial with BGW9 was the right choice. Thanks again!


When I got the proto and noticed i sent Carlos a note who quickly reassured me that this wouldn't be the case on production models. 
I wish I had $ to buy a blue and white and brown 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this watch, best Borealis model imo. I cannot wait for mine. In the meantime I wore the blue proto on the bracelet this morning and thought I'd share a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing shots of exactly the same config. I ordered. Do you have an orange rubber strap you could try on? I think it would look really good with an orange ISO strap or similar.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IPA said:


> Amazing shots of exactly the same config. I ordered. Do you have an orange rubber strap you could try on? I think it would look really good with an orange ISO strap or similar.


I don't own any orange rubber but can't try an orange canvas. Maybe too much for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I don't own any orange rubber but can't try an orange canvas. Maybe too much for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are probably right. Would have been nice to see what it looks like though =)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IPA said:


> You are probably right. Would have been nice to see what it looks like though =)


I'll try the orange canvas to give you an idea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

So April/May can't wait.. Jeep99dad could you try it on a khaki or brown canvas 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got the blue back and these stingray straps so naturally...

































Almost went for red stitching on blue one. Almost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Just got the blue back and these stingray straps so naturally...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice - where are the straps from?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> So April/May can't wait.. Jeep99dad could you try it on a khaki or brown canvas
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Sure I can try the Blue Cascais on the terra canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Nice - where are the straps from?


Thanks a lot. They are from Edug of 1971 Straps on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/1971Straps/

Or @edug1971 on Instagram or let me know and I'll get you his email if you're not on either.

Here's the other one I got from him yesterday. 









You almost get 3 stingray straps from Edug for the price of one from other makers. I ordered a 4th one in 24mm that he'll be making soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronosseur (Feb 6, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this watch, best Borealis model imo. I cannot wait for mine. In the meantime I wore the blue proto on the bracelet this morning and thought I'd share a few pics


Thanks for teasing us with your lovely photos!

The blue version is very sharp-looking too but I am sticking with the equivalent white dial version I ordered. As much as I like the blue Cascais, I can't justify purchasing another watch of the same style and model. There's just too much going on in the watch world.

I am truly looking forward to receiving and wearing my first Borealis.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

This one was calling me this morning. I wonder how long the stingray fever will last. This is scary. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

As much as I want to like the brown, I just can't do it....and putting it next to the blue with the stingray strap just cements that opinion....

Now, my pre is still unchanged - white, C3x1, cathedral hands, date - and I can't wait for it to join my Batial....

April now?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> As much as I want to like the brown, I just can't do it....and putting it next to the blue with the stingray strap just cements that opinion....
> 
> Now, my pre is still unchanged - white, C3x1, cathedral hands, date - and I can't wait for it to join my Batial....
> 
> April now?


I feel you there 100pct. As much as I like it and I'm thankful to hold it until told to send to Portugal, brown is kinda like orange for me. I love orange and brown watches on others but not on me. I haven't used my orange Seiko Neo Monster in a long time and it's too beat up to sell.

Brown looks great but I can't fathom ever wearing one. Had a brown Batial I never wore except to try on.

I see Brice's wristshots of when he had the brown prototype and it looks amazing on him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

That's a very good looking pairing 503!


3 LIKES


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Cascais delivery is pushed to end of April early May. Not a huge deal and kinda expected it but they are also adding a nato which rock on the Cascais 

"
Also some updates to share:

Borealis Cascais: due to BaselWorld delivery of the Cascais will move to end of April early May. However we have some exciting news to share! As we have surpassed 200 pre-orders we are including with all the pre-orders of the Cascais a premium nato strap!
"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Cascais delivery is pushed to end of April early May.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least they're throwing in a NATO!


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

I must admit, I'm a little annoyed that the delivery date of the Cascais has been slid not once , but twice. First it was the Chinese New Year, and now it's Baselworld. This one appears to have a very long gestation period!


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh oh. Easter and Labor Day are coming up. Then Independence Day, Halloween and then Thanksgiving... All that turkey...

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ed P. said:


> I must admit, I'm a little annoyed that the delivery date of the Cascais has been slid not once , but twice. First it was the Chinese New Year, and now it's Baselworld. This one appears to have a very long gestation period!


I agree super annoying, neither cny or Basel were surprises so it's frustrating, and the reason I don't like pre orders, but again the lines of communication are always open Maria is a quick email and faster response away so that really helps ease the pain, delays and pre orders go hand in hand I'm afraid.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## smitdavi (Oct 31, 2009)

Ugh...that is really disappointing.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Almost sent email to switch my preorder to blue after putting on this mesh today for work but I have enough blue dials already.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

^ Staib?


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

A bit late joining the party but i just put in a order for the black, no date, cathedral.

I was a bit worried how it would fit my 6.25 wrists. 42mm is not uncomfortable territory for me but that bezel looks awfully thin, and the lug to lug isn't exactly short. I am not worried though bc I think it will be an easy sell if it doesn't work, but I just wanted to know what you guys thought.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Almost sent email to switch my preorder to blue after putting on this mesh today for work but I have enough blue dials already.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can never have enough blue dials.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Wow I just spent the last 2 hours catching up with this forum... it is almost 4am...

It is a bummer about the bracelet though, I was hoping to sport this on the bracelet most of the time. Hopefully they listen to the critiques and change it for production (probably not).

Jeep99Dad, I was what made you change your choice to the dated model. You have me wondering if I should go for the dated model instead too...


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

sorry I missed the info on the bracelet. Is there news on the bracelet as stated in the post above? Can someone fill me in?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

The bracelet is fine for me but we all have different tastes and likes. The bracelet has zero issues, that I know of. Just differences in likes and dislikes. I have a very active job and 4 days ago I wore the white one on bracelet two days in a row. Super comfortable, lots of eye candy for me and very fun to take pics.

































But then again, I'm very easy to please, according to my wife.

I'd send Borealis an email with any concerns. They're always quick to reply.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

knightRider said:


> You can never have enough blue dials.


Very true 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

myke said:


> sorry I missed the info on the bracelet. Is there news on the bracelet as stated in the post above? Can someone fill me in?


Some people have said that the bracelet is a too chunky for the watch and the end links stick out a bit, but I guess I should wait till I have it in hand to judge for myself.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I LOVE the Cascais 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I went date then switched to no date but... Of course now I'm thinking of switching back, it's minor I know but what's the crowd doing and think, I do like the date location. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Omg I'm wondering if I should switch my black to white now... anymore pics of the black to keep me loyal??


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Those who have tried the prototype, is it true that the diameter of the case is actually 40mm instead of 42mm without the bezel?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

commanche said:


> Those who have tried the prototype, is it true that the diameter of the case is actually 40mm instead of 42mm without the bezel?


It wears like a big 42, bigger than my Oris 65 42. It's a thin bezel wide dial opening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> Wow I just spent the last 2 hours catching up with this forum... it is almost 4am...
> 
> It is a bummer about the bracelet though, I was hoping to sport this on the bracelet most of the time. Hopefully they listen to the critiques and change it for production (probably not).
> 
> Jeep99Dad, I was what made you change your choice to the dated model. You have me wondering if I should go for the dated model instead too...


The date is at 6 and so well integrated, they kept a lumed marker at 6 too so there was no reason to go no date. The dial is kept clean and symmetrical, usual issues I have with date dials. Date is useful and for resale more people buy date than no date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I LOVE the Cascais
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad I have 2 on order.

Which sailcloth strap is that jeep daddy?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

elconquistador said:


> I'm glad I have 2 on order.
> 
> Which sailcloth strap is that jeep daddy?


Hi
This is an all-canvas strap, weathered then handcut and handswen in NC by DrunkArtStraps 
Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Ugh I just requested my black to be changed to white, cathedral, dated... same as JeepDaddy. I've been wanting a classic, all-around black diver for awhile, but this one might not be that diver - mainly because of thin bezels and the bracelet, which I don't think will be viable for my thin wrists.

This picture made it hard to make the change though...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've changed my mind 100 times in my head between all 4 colors, hand style and ND vs. date dials
I've ended with white Date cathedral hands and had started with blue ND pencil hands 
I have several blue watches, which was a factor even if I love this blue Cascais. 
Now I still feel good about my order but am considering adding a black pencil hands too as a classic black daily wearer and sell my Bull Shark black ND dial as I like how the Cascais wears better on my wrist. 
WIS problems 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> Omg I'm wondering if I should switch my black to white now... anymore pics of the black to keep me loyal??


Just captured a few quick shots for you. 

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the pics Watches503, but I think I am officially in the white-faced camp. Also, I don't want to bother the Borealis lady any more than I have already.

Btw, she is wonderful. I can't believe how fast she responds and makes the changes that I need.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

I can't believe some of yall been waiting for this piece from the middle of last year. I made the order 2 days ago, and I am already antsy and impatient.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> Thanks for the pics Watches503, but I think I am officially in the white-faced camp. Also, I don't want to bother the Borealis lady any more than I have already.
> 
> Btw, she is wonderful. I can't believe how fast she responds and makes the changes that I need.


That's awesome ! That's a great advantage of letting us share pics of prototypes. Less buyer's remorse for some and more peace of mind of knowing almost exactly what you'll be getting.

I'm on the white dial wagon too but this look I shared a couple days ago really has me thinking about a second Cascais or swapping my order again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> That's awesome ! That's a great advantage of letting us share pics of prototypes. Less buyer's remorse for some and more peace of mind of knowing almost exactly what you'll be getting.
> 
> I'm on the white dial wagon too but this look I shared a couple days ago really has me thinking about a second Cascais or swapping my order again.
> 
> ...


So hard to resist!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Objectively I think the blue dial is the most aesthetically satisfying, but for some reason when it comes to actually sporting on the wrist I prefer, white, black, or even orange over blue for some reason. I also find it hard to find straps that work with blue dials (besides cognac brown straps) but JeepDaddy here seemed to have proven me wrong by modeling all his straps for us.

(*Btw, I love calling him "JeepDaddy" - cracks me up)


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

I too was back and forth bet the black and blue...however, it didn't take me long to realize that I never owned a blue ceramic bezel and so that sealed the deal for me! The hue on that blue is just magnificent! I'm already picturing myself wearing it on a crisp blue skied summer! lol don't mean to be poetic and stuff but it's that type of watch folks! The specs (stp Swiss auto movement, anti magnetic, etc) is frosting on the cake! Can't wait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Is it normal antimagnetic or Faraday cage?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> Objectively I think the blue dial is the most aesthetically satisfying, but for some reason when it comes to actually sporting on the wrist I prefer, white, black, or even orange over blue for some reason. I also find it hard to find straps that work with blue dials (besides cognac brown straps) but JeepDaddy here seemed to have proven me wrong by modeling all his straps for us.
> 
> (*Btw, I love calling him "JeepDaddy" - cracks me up)


Cracks me up too 
You can call me JeepGdDaddy too 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This case is just perfect for me. 
Can't wait for mine 
Just wanted to share a few more pics with my fellow WIS and Cascais future owners 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> This case is just perfect for me.
> Can't wait for mine
> Just wanted to share a few more pics with my fellow WIS and Cascais future owners
> 
> ...


Man, your 1st pic is very well taken. I couldn't help looking at it repeatingly, at least 4 times.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

After looking at so many pics of the Blue, was thinking to change my order from the Black Pencil to Blue Pencil ... but I really want to try that C3 X1 lume ...

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> After looking at so many pics of the Blue, was thinking to change my order from the Black Pencil to Blue Pencil ... but I really want to try that C3 X1 lume ...
> 
> Regards,


Just my $0.02 ... black goes better with almost anything in your wardrobe ... and the C3 X1 lume is stronger too.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just my $0.02 ... black goes better with almost anything in your wardrobe ... and the C3 X1 lume is stronger too.


Yeah, very true ... but nearly ALL my watches are Black dials !!!

Thought I'd go for the Blue for some variety, so just a pity they don't come with the C3 X1 too !

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

... also another crazy thought came to my mind ...

Wonder if Maria and Carlos would consider coming out with a Bronze Cascais ... ??? :-d :-d :-d

Since the Cascais is pretty similar all round to the Oris 65 42mm, it might look pretty interesting, no ?

Kind of like the Carl Brashear version ... !!!

Very cool !

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Yeah, very true ... but nearly ALL my watches are Black dials !!!
> 
> Thought I'd go for the Blue for some variety, so just a pity they don't come with the C3 X1 too !
> 
> Regards,


I got the same problem, when I was choosing between the brown and white. But in the end, I went with white.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> ... also another crazy thought came to my mind ...
> 
> Wonder if Maria and Carlos would consider coming out with a Bronze Cascais ... ??? :-d :-d :-d
> 
> ...


It's possible. But we might need to wait till next year, or after, for it to happen.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I like the idea of the bronze 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

So, after ordering Borealis Sea Storm. I was purposely avoiding this thread but since last night I have been browsing through this thread and I honestly heard that White version is calling my name a couple of time. 

I have a picture of my current collection in my phone and have been looking at it since this morning trying to decide that which one most likely two I can flip to make room for this. Priced at $450 this will be my most expensive purchase yet. But at that price point there are some other WIShlist items I would like to compare this with .. Urghhhh it Hamilton vs Steinhart all over again.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

phlabrooy said:


> Yeah, very true ... but nearly ALL my watches are Black dials !!!
> 
> Thought I'd go for the Blue for some variety, so just a pity they don't come with the C3 X1 too !
> 
> Regards,





SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just my $0.02 ... black goes better with almost anything in your wardrobe ... and the C3 X1 lume is stronger too.


The lume on the Blue is plenty strong. Kinda shame to pick a watch based on lume if you prefer the other version. You may regret it. It's not like one has bad lume  cant miss those giant markers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> This case is just perfect for me.
> Can't wait for mine
> Just wanted to share a few more pics with my fellow WIS and Cascais future owners
> 
> ...


Wow. That might be my favorite strap I have seen on this one so far.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The lume on the Blue is plenty strong. Kinda shame to pick a watch based on lume if you prefer the other version. You may regret it. It's not like one has bad lume  cant miss those giant markers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries for me. b-)

In fact, one main problem I had is that I don't like giant markers, and the white one cushioned the giant marker effects. That is a fact and I can't lie. :-d

So yah, phlabrooy, do whatever works for you. Don't be influenced by my skewed opinion.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> No worries for me. b-)
> 
> In fact, one main problem I had is that I don't like giant markers, and the white one cushioned the giant marker effects. That is a fact and I can't lie. :-d
> 
> So yah, phlabrooy, do whatever works for you. Don't be influenced by my skewed opinion.


I really can't wait for my white Cascais 
I must say having had a Cascais in hand for some time, the markers which I initially found too big, are a non-issue. In fact the design feels just right, cohesive and I much prefer it to the Bull Shark too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm again thinking of changing back to the black. My search for a good black diver had been fruitless and this might work even with the thin bezels...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Gosh darn golly bajeezus...

I think on strap, I would prefer the white dial...
but on bracelet, I would prefer the black dial...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> I'm again thinking of changing back to the black. My search for a good black diver had been fruitless and this might work even with the thin bezels...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You want my bull shark ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> The lume on the Blue is plenty strong. Kinda shame to pick a watch based on lume if you prefer the other version. You may regret it. It's not like one has bad lume  cant miss those giant markers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. It's not like you'll be wearing this mostly at night (or maybe you will). 95% of the time, I look at my watch during the day so I want to see the color of the dial more than the color of the lume. Lume is overrated in my opinion anyway. It's all about how cohesive it is with the rest of the watch. To me, the black and white dials have too green a lume when they aren't lit and I don't really like that.

Plus I actually like the blue lume better for this watch.


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> Gosh darn golly bajeezus...
> 
> I think on strap, I would prefer the white dial...
> but on bracelet, I would prefer the black dial...


Agreed! I have the white on order and will replace the bracelet with a strap. Just waiting to have the watch in hand before deciding style/color etc...


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

marker2037 said:


> I agree. It's not like you'll be wearing this mostly at night (or maybe you will). 95% of the time, I look at my watch during the day so I want to see the color of the dial more than the color of the lume. Lume is overrated in my opinion anyway. It's all about how cohesive it is with the rest of the watch. To me, the black and white dials have too green a lume when they aren't lit and I don't really like that.
> 
> Plus I actually like the blue lume better for this watch.


Lume overrated? Shut your dirty mouth.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

elconquistador said:


> Lume overrated? Shut your dirty mouth.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I concur lume is great but for me personally I would not buy a watch based purely on lume, it's cool and minutely functional for myself but never a selling point. But again I would much rather have awesome lume.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

elconquistador said:


> Lume overrated? Shut your dirty mouth.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I know, heresy around here.

I like lume and I like it to be good rather than not good, but most of the time I'm underwhelmed.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

X1 C3 Tritium / Polonium blend. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm good. Thanks though. I think that rolex homage as been done to death and have lost interest in it a long time ago, although it no doubt looks handsome on the wrist.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

I think I am going to stick it out with the white dial on this one. Really like that white dial paired with the canvas strap that was posted on here awhile back.

Really do think that this is the best Borealis design thus far, although the design elements aren't as original as I once thought. A lot of the design elements are borrowed from this Bremont right here... but at the end, the Cascais really is its own watch. Especially the non-black dials...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> I think I am going to stick it out with the white dial on this one. Really like that white dial paired with the canvas strap that was posted on here awhile back.
> 
> Really do think that this is the best Borealis design thus far, although the design elements aren't as original as I once thought. A lot of the design elements are borrowed from this Bremont right here... but at the end, the Cascais really is its own watch. Especially the non-black dials...


Not sure I agree with you, the cathedral hand and hour markers are similar but it ends there. Just reread and see you said it is it's own design.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Not sure I agree with you, the cathedral hand and hour markers are similar but it ends there. Just reread and see you said it is it's own design.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


There is nothing wrong with "borrowing" (copying) elements that are attractive in another watch. Every watch is a result of every other watch that the designer took note of before creating his own. Did borealis take Bremont's hands and markers? No doubt.

But of course it is still its own watch. Its just that the inspiration for the watch is much more straightforward than I first assumed (before I was aware of the Bremont). Is this fact going to diminish any enjoyment that I get from the watch? Not at all, provided it fits me ok.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Yep, markers and hands are definitely inspired by Bremont eventhough I dont mind at all. It's still better than Rolex homage


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Pretty sure that Bremont doesn't have any innovative/original hour markers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> There is nothing wrong with "borrowing" (copying) elements that are attractive in another watch. Every watch is a result of every other watch that the designer took note of before creating his own. Did borealis take Bremont's hands and markers? No doubt.
> 
> But of course it is still its own watch. Its just that the inspiration for the watch is much more straightforward than I first assumed (before I was aware of the Bremont). Is this fact going to diminish any enjoyment that I get from the watch? Not at all, provided it fits me ok.


I think I disagree, yes the hands and hour markers are the same, the difference ends there the watch is so dissimilar after that. There is not enough evidence to claim its design cues are from the bremont. No doubt they used design elements from other watches as you stated to me it just doesn't look like the bremont is the inspiration as there are many other watched with cathedral hands on the market. And the hour markers as well.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Are we looking at the same watches? There is no doubt that the Cascais markers and hands are from that Bremont! I'm not saying Bremont was the first to ever use the cathedral hands or these marker or that Borealis was attempting to copy every single aspect of the watch!



JLS36 said:


> I think I disagree, yes the hands and hour markers are the same, the difference ends there the watch is so dissimilar after that. There is not enough evidence to claim its design cues are from the bremont. No doubt they used design elements from other watches as you stated to me it just doesn't look like the bremont is the inspiration as there are many other watched with cathedral hands on the market. And the hour markers as well.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> Are we looking at the same watches? There is no doubt that the Cascais markers and hands are from that Bremont! I'm not saying Bremont was the first to ever use the cathedral hands or these marker or that Borealis was attempting to copy every single aspect of the watch!


I 100% agree with your opinion that the markers and hands share design ques from the bremont but the watch differs greatly in every other aspect, without asking Carlos and Maria I don't think anyone can affirm where the inspiration came from. The bremont is not the birthplace of cathedral hands and those markers not sure how they are being credited with the inspiration.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Round markers are... pretty popular and basic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Perhaps I did jump the gun here...

Wasn't aware that the old C. Ward C60 divers had the same cathedral and hands combo together. Didn't know this combo was a common.











JLS36 said:


> I 100% agree with your opinion that the markers and hands share design ques from the bremont but the watch differs greatly in every other aspect, without asking Carlos and Maria I don't think anyone can affirm where the inspiration came from. The bremont is not the birthplace of cathedral hands and those markers not sure how they are being credited with the inspiration.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

^ It could be because C.Ward was inspired by Bremont as well


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Better to be inspired by features on classically designed watches than to go all original and end up like this


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

elconquistador said:


> Better to be inspired by features on classically designed watches than to go all original and end up like this
> View attachment 11306810


Different Strokes for Different Folks. Personally, I like the SF designs, they're just too big for me

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

commanche said:


> ^ It could be because C.Ward was inspired by Bremont as well


Bremont was founded in 1995,the supermarine was released in 2009. I can only assume that cathedral hands and round dial markers existed prior to 2009. Bremont took their ques from the market as this Cascais has, neither is "original" in that regard, however it would be hard to say that the bremont is the inspiration since itself is young and inspired by prior design elements and is drastically different than the Cascais in every other manner. I apologize I'm not sure why I feel the need to defend why it's not a bremont design that was "the inspiration" it just doesn't add up to me and I can't seem to let that go.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

I felt that I did come off a bit strong on my last post. I do believe that the hands and markers are the key elements of the Cascais design. The case design is very different I agree, and it is very nicely done but for me the bold cathedral hands and markers are the design elements that set this watch apart. And while I agree, this combo is apparently more common than I was aware, it still isn't (for me) a very ubiquitous design in the watch world. Perhaps I am wrong.



JLS36 said:


> Bremont was founded in 1995,the supermarine was released in 2009. I can only assume that cathedral hands and round dial markers existed prior to 2009. Bremont took their ques from the market as this Cascais has, neither is "original" in that regard, however it would be hard to say that the bremont is the inspiration since itself is young and inspired by prior design elements and is drastically different than the Cascais in every other manner. I apologize I'm not sure why I feel the need to defend why it's not a bremont design that was "the inspiration" it just doesn't add up to me and I can't seem to let that go.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

I think the design of this watch is very uniquely it's own thing. That's why I was so drawn to it. While I hadn't seen that Bremont's hands before, I still feel like this watch has nothing to do with that one and definitely wouldn't say it looks like it. After all, a lot of watch companies use the same hands. For example, other companies use "Breguet" hands, but nobody bats an eye at those. These are just cathedral hands that Bremont happened to also use once upon a time.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

All these make me curious about how the design copyrights work in watch industry. Say if I combine elements from JLC, Rolex, IWC, Tudor, ALS and call it my own watch, Will I be in trouble then? XD


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

commanche said:


> All these make me curious about how the design copyrights work in watch industry. Say if I combine elements from JLC, Rolex, IWC, Tudor, ALS and call it my own watch, Will I be in trouble then? XD


I think the answer to that is no you won't be in trouble, the market is flooded with homages and almost direct copies. And I've seen nothing that would suggest that there is anything wrong with it legally only by inference of the actions of watch makers.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I think i am hopping on. I wasnt sure about micro brands at first but i think for what you are getting in this package, it cant be beat. Im not ready to drop around 1k+ for a watch yet. I have attempted to step away from my beloved Seikos with a Hamilton Navy UTC which checked all the boxes for me, but when i actually put it on, it did very little for me. I'm apprehensive but feel like i need to branch out.
I couldnt really decide on a color. I have a blue Padi and a blue Sumo as well as an skx and 033 tuna (which both have black dials). 
I think im going for the the white, pencil hands, date Cascais. Im wondering if i could order a black bezel for it and make it look kind of like the C. Ward C60 white. 

A White GMT Cascais would be awesome imo. Maybe one day. 

Im going to stew over this till tomorrow and then make my ultimate decision.


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Silly question...the links are screwed in correct? I've seen conflicting reports based on recent reviews...pls weigh in 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SirJP said:


> Silly question...the links are screwed in correct? I've seen conflicting reports based on recent reviews...pls weigh in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Found this while looking for photos of the Swiss STP 1-11...it's a look under the hood of the borealis Cascais; shows the quality workmanship and the soft iron core protecting the movement....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Is the Cascais anti-magnetic like a normal watch 4800a/m or does it have the Faraday cage?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SirJP said:


> Found this while looking for photos of the Swiss STP 1-11...it's a look under the hood of the borealis Cascais; shows the quality workmanship and the soft iron core protecting the movement....


Hi,

May I ask where you sourced that pic, and are you sure it is a pic of a Cascais opened up ?

Reason being, I have not come across or heard anything about it having an anti-magnetic soft iron covering for the movement ... I may be mistaken, but I am sure Maria would have mentioned that feature, and it would have been highlighted somewhere ...

Also the seal doesn't look like a Viton gasket ?

Regards,


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I ask where you sourced that pic, and are you sure it is a pic of a Cascais opened up ?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I totally understand your questions/concerns...as I was doing a bit of research on the Swiss STP-1-11, I came across a review of the cascais at the following site: watchharry.com. Also, when viewing the architectural renders from Borealis, you can see that the movement is secured and protected by a soft inner core thus the need for a o-ring gasket. A second gasket would be needed for the case back. Additionally, not all Viton gaskets are green so I don't doubt Borealis using two of them for the cascais. Borealis is a brand that builds professional dive instruments so I'm confident their watches are anti-magnetic but to be 100% sure, maybe a Email to Maria Would be appropriate. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

Not sure how I'm just now finding this thread as I've had my pre-order in for awhile now (blue, pencil hands, no date). After not seeing much activity on the Borealis forum I continued to google image pictures of this beautiful watch and stumbled upon this thread. 

Can't wait for the order to be fulfilled!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

rbanks40 said:


> Not sure how I'm just now finding this thread as I've had my pre-order in for awhile now (blue, pencil hands, no date). After not seeing much activity on the Borealis forum I continued to google image pictures of this beautiful watch and stumbled upon this thread.
> 
> Can't wait for the order to be fulfilled!


Not that much longer, I hope..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I ordered, looking forward to seeing this in the metal.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Not that much longer, I hope..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Guessing 3-5 weeks ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Earlier today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> Earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the black or the blue? The blue on their website looks much lighter.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> Is that the black or the blue? The blue on their website looks much lighter.
> 
> "Expecto Inopinatum"


It's the blue under break room lights. Can look much lighter and up to dark navy.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

That's my guess as well.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The blue is really nice. I love it. 
Wish I could get two and grab a blue too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> The blue is really nice. I love it.
> Wish I could get two and grab a blue too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


White? the grey bezel is very appealing


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> White? the grey bezel is very appealing


I ordered white but I like the Cascais so much I wish I could get a second, blue or black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Pulled the trigger on a white cathedral hands no date last night. I initially wanted blue (and they are sold out), but then saw the photo review thread of the white no date, and i was sold!


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

I am 100% positive I am the only person who feels this way, but waiting sucks.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

You hate waiting?... wierdo


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

I've got a blue and a brown preordered both with cathedral hands. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> It's the blue under break room lights. Can look much lighter and up to dark navy.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, the blue watch on their website looks quite pale blue, whereas the one in the photos above are considerably darker. Will be interested to see what the final product looks like when I get my hands on it. I have a blue no date coming.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Black one with C3 superluminova. I know it's cliche, but it's got the best contrast


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> Interesting, the blue watch on their website looks quite pale blue, whereas the one in the photos above are considerably darker. Will be interested to see what the final product looks like when I get my hands on it. I have a blue no date coming.
> 
> "Expecto Inopinatum"


Awesome ! Congrats ! 
Here's another look from the break room at work.










My favorite look so far, on tapering mesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Great Shot, such a sharp looking piece.


Watches503 said:


> Awesome ! Congrats !
> Here's another look from the break room at work.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Z blue










It's got a grey hue at some angles too. 
Not a super dark or navy blue but it's darker than I had expected from the renderings. It's nicer than I expected actually. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Awesome ! Congrats !
> Here's another look from the break room at work.
> 
> 
> ...


WHOA, I love the look of this blue one on mesh. I think I need to order a new mesh bracelet now...


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

I've never ordered from Borealis before. After we receive our watches would other people be able to purchase it from their store? I am wondering how hard it will be to sell if it turns out too big or if I have my sights on another piece.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

After adding 2 more white dials to the collection, I am thinking of changing my dial back to the black


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> I've never ordered from Borealis before. After we receive our watches would other people be able to purchase it from their store? I am wondering how hard it will be to sell if it turns out too big or if I have my sights on another piece.


I think what you see now that doesn't say sold out will be available in the store, they may have a few additional but I wouldn't bet on that. And that's kind of cool. But I would imagine they do another run of these down the road as the excitement for this one is real the watch has, top notch customer service, top quality parts.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey folks, unfortunately, my company downsized and I am on the losing end of the stick. If there's any positives in this, I pre-ordered a blue, no date version for $202.50. Does any one who may have been looking for this version want in? Lemme know so that I can update Maria over at Borealis. Thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluecamowhite (Sep 4, 2015)

SirJP said:


> Hey folks, unfortunately, my company downsized and I am on the losing end of the stick. If there's any positives in this, I pre-ordered a blue, no date version for $202.50. Does any one who may have been looking for this version want in? Lemme know so that I can update Maria over at Borealis. Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I'll be glad to assume your spot in line...


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

bluecamowhite said:


> Yes. I'll be glad to assume your spot in line...


Thank you so much! Much appreciated. If you would be ok with me letting Maria know your intentions, pls private message your email address and I will pass along to Maria for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

I had to do the same thing....for the same reason....for my slot to get a Sea Storm. Still out of work....7 weeks and counting, but things are moving forward...

Good luck to you, it'lll work out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

elconquistador said:


> I am 100% positive I am the only person who feels this way, but waiting sucks.


you and me both.....

any updates on when delivery will commence? I also imagine they will want the other 50% of the funds at some point?

and yes, I see the website says "April/May"....

hopefully adding to the order can be done on checkout, as I want to grab a couple of the rubber bands....2 22mm and 2 mm


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> you and me both.....
> 
> any updates on when delivery will commence? I also imagine they will want the other 50% of the funds at some point?
> 
> ...


I would email Maria now and she will add the straps to your order. On the borealis forum Maria said assembly should begin this week so we seem to be on track for April /May delivery.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

skipwilliams said:


> I had to do the same thing....for the same reason....for my slot to get a Sea Storm. Still out of work....7 weeks and counting, but things are moving forward...
> 
> Good luck to you, it'lll work out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you sir! I have faith! You will be back in the game in no time God willing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Just found out about the Ginault-OR. Don't know why I haven't seen them before. I am not really into sub homages, but I am starting to wonder which I want to fill the spot for an all-around black diver: the Cascais or the Ginault.

Not taking anything away from the Cascais, but the Ginault seems like it will have a much better finish. I just really don't like the idea of something looking like a Rolex only to be something else when you look at it up close while the Cascais is an original design. Also while the Ginault is only 40mm, it has a 50mm lug to lug, while the Cascais is 42mm and 49mm.

I guess I won't make any decisions, until I have the Cascais in hand, but I have a feeling that once in hand, I won't be wanting to let it go.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

^ Meh.. IMO I will stick with Cascais


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> Just found out about the Ginault-OR. Don't know why I haven't seen them before. I am not really into sub homages, but I am starting to wonder which I want to fill the spot for an all-around black diver: the Cascais or the Ginault.
> 
> Not taking anything away from the Cascais, but the Ginault seems like it will have a much better finish. I just really don't like the idea of something looking like a Rolex only to be something else when you look at it up close while the Cascais is an original design. Also while the Ginault is only 40mm, it has a 50mm lug to lug, while the Cascais is 42mm and 49mm.
> 
> I guess I won't make any decisions, until I have the Cascais in hand, but I have a feeling that once in hand, I won't be wanting to let it go.


Ginault looks like a great watch but this one is more original.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

I think the ginault is perhaps slightly better finished, but the cascais is more original. Plus the cascais will wear much bigger than the ginault due to thin bezel. Plus the cascais has a ceramic bezel....


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> Just found out about the Ginault-OR. Don't know why I haven't seen them before. I am not really into sub homages, but I am starting to wonder which I want to fill the spot for an all-around black diver: the Cascais or the Ginault.
> 
> Not taking anything away from the Cascais, but the Ginault seems like it will have a much better finish. I just really don't like the idea of something looking like a Rolex only to be something else when you look at it up close while the Cascais is an original design. Also while the Ginault is only 40mm, it has a 50mm lug to lug, while the Cascais is 42mm and 49mm.
> 
> I guess I won't make any decisions, until I have the Cascais in hand, but I have a feeling that once in hand, I won't be wanting to let it go.


When in doubt, like me, get both. :-d

My OR with me now...








... and waiting patiently for my white Cascais.


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

Inspired by watches503 from an image he posted a few pages ago - I picked up a mesh bracelet for my incoming blue Cascais. I posted a bit about it in the WRUW thread today in the dive forum but thought I would add a few more pics here for those who are interested.

While I absolutely love the look of the Cascais stock bracelet, I thought it would be nice to have the flexibility to put it on another strap and I'm particularly fond of mesh. I really like the solid end mesh watches as I think it has a cleaner look over the open end (not sure of the technical term) mesh bracelets. I found this Geckota mesh bracelet and really liked that it had removable mesh links and a micro-adjustment clasp to help size it. For 50 something USD shipped to my doorstep in less than a week I can't complain! Now if only the Cascais would show up...

A few pics - I chose to put it on the Armida as it is decently similar in size compared to the Cascais: 






















Not trying to derail the thread, just thought I'd provide those of us anxiously awaiting delivery the chance to think about how we are going to customize our Cascais upon arrival!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

rbanks40 said:


> Inspired by watches503 from an image he posted a few pages ago - I picked up a mesh bracelet for my incoming blue Cascais. I posted a bit about it in the WRUW thread today in the dive forum but thought I would add a few more pics here for those who are interested.
> 
> While I absolutely love the look of the Cascais stock bracelet, I thought it would be nice to have the flexibility to put it on another strap and I'm particularly fond of mesh. I really like the solid end mesh watches as I think it has a cleaner look over the open end (not sure of the technical term) mesh bracelets. I found this Geckota mesh bracelet and really liked that it had removable mesh links and a micro-adjustment clasp to help size it. For 50 something USD shipped to my doorstep in less than a week I can't complain! Now if only the Cascais would show up...
> 
> ...


Big congrats ! I think that's the best mesh available at it's price point. I'll always regret selling a Squale mesh I had with those kinda links. I wish all my mesh bracelets had those links, like a Breitling mesh.

Mind sharing the link ? I thought they were over $70.

Thank you in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Big congrats ! I think that's the best mesh available at it's price point. I'll always regret selling a Squale mesh I had with those kinda links. I wish all my mesh bracelets had those links, like a Breitling mesh.
> 
> Mind sharing the link ? I thought they were over $70.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing photos all the time on this thread, let's hope we get some shipping information in the next few weeks.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Thanks for sharing photos all the time on this thread, let's hope we get some shipping information in the next few weeks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thank you, John. I use the Cascais just about every single day to work. This is my current situation about to finish my lunch break at work. 









A little dirty from work stuff but I love it. Wore white yesterday. I just don't take pics often so people don't think I'm trying to sell it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> Thank you, John. I use the Cascais just about every single day to work. This is my current situation about to finish my lunch break at work.


A bit of clarification, is the above blue Cascais the finished product of the blue one on their website (photo below taken from their website of the pre-order Cascais). The two are significantly different, the one on the site being a pale blue and the one above a darker blue. Even the indices are different. The one above has more yellowy vintage style coloured indices whilst the one below are pure white. I ask because I am expecting the paler version given what is being presented on the site. I wish manufactures wouldn't do this. Had this happen before where the what was sent out differed from what was on offer. At the very least they should update the photos to reflect what is being offered. Annoying.









"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

^^^, what watches503 posted is a prototype not the finished product what you posted is a cad rendering. Finished product is not yet available. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

JLS36 said:


> ^^^, what watches503 posted is a prototype not the finished product what you posted is a cad rendering. Finished product is not yet available.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Shouldn't they update the pictures on the sales site?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

]A bit of clarification, is the above blue Cascais the finished product of the blue one on their website (photo below taken from their website of the pre-order Cascais). The two are significantly different, the one on the site being a pale blue and the one above a darker blue. Even the indices are different. The one above has more yellowy vintage style coloured indices whilst the one below are pure white. I ask because I am expecting the paler version given what is being presented on the site. I wish manufactures wouldn't do this. Had this 

The watch will be closer to the prototype Luis posted. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's definitely a lighter blue than my pic shows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm at work using a "waterproof" case on my iPhone with the plastic part by camera not being clean so it affects how it comes up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Red PeeKay said:


> A bit of clarification, is the above blue Cascais the finished product of the blue one on their website (photo below taken from their website of the pre-order Cascais). The two are significantly different, the one on the site being a pale blue and the one above a darker blue. Even the indices are different. The one above has more yellowy vintage style coloured indices whilst the one below are pure white. I ask because I am expecting the paler version given what is being presented on the site. I wish manufactures wouldn't do this. Had this happen before where the what was sent out differed from what was on offer. At the very least they should update the photos to reflect what is being offered. Annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is definitely like or very close to Luis' pics, darker than the rendering. The lighting makes a difference though as well. 
For me it's a plus as I find the actual blue more pleasing but it's a matter of taste of course. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> It is definitely like or very close to Luis' pics, darker than the rendering. The lighting makes a difference though as well.
> For me it's a plus as I find the actual blue more pleasing but it's a matter of taste of course.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, Brice !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Can anyone please post any photos of a white dial Cascais? Thanks!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

> PS: Watches now in pre-order. Current Status:
> We would also like to share with you current status of our pre-orders:
> • Borealis Cascais: watches are now in final steps of assembling and final QC checks at factory. We should be receiving them in about 2-3 weeks time
> • Borealis Bull Shark Black and Bronze: factory has finalized production of the ceramic inserts and waiting for dials to be ready. After that assembly can start and we expect to have them ready by end of May early June.
> ...


The above just arrived by email from Borealis, so looks like not too much longer on the Cascais!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes I also noticed that,they now have 20mm rubber straps, so it seems the cascais is about a month until people start having them in hand.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Can anyone please post any photos of a white dial Cascais? Thanks!


Quick photo review - Borealis Cascais White Dial no Date

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=3961458&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Watches503:
Congrats my feller WUSer.
Least you'll be the 1st kid on your block to have a new Borealis
I'm thinking.
You couldn't have picked a better brand IMHO.
When it arrives, post a review. Luv to hear your views on it.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Yes I also noticed that,they now have 20mm rubber straps, so it seems the cascais is about a month until people start having them in hand.


Just ordered the black rubber straps from them to match with the incoming Blue Cascais!

Still not sure whether Blue or Black is the better strap color for the blue Cascais though :/


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

connanche:
I wholeheartedly agree. Choice would be a real poser.
Bro. I'd go with the black strap on the blue Cascals.
Aughta look soooper great on the timepiece!

X traindriver Art


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

commanche said:


> Just ordered the black rubber straps from them to match with the incoming Blue Cascais!
> 
> Still not sure whether Blue or Black is the better strap color for the blue Cascais though :/


No, No, No, leave it on the bracelet..... perfect!!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> No, No, No, leave it on the bracelet..... perfect!!


I hope the bracelet is nice but this thing will be On numerous kinds of straps for me.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Chocolate today on BC straps for work. Have to use this angle or the break room lights show up on the crystal.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seems like we are getting close...Pic is from borealis forums


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> Seems like we are getting close...Pic is from borealis forums


Blue, cathedral hands, date...woo hoo that's me!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

The lume hue between hands and markers seem different still though..that got me worried a bit.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

commanche said:


> The lume hue between hands and markers seem different still though..that got me worried a bit.


How can you tell?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

JLS36 said:


> How can you tell?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The hands look a little grayer and the lume dots a little yellower. But slight.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

^ Yep, glad you noticed it too


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

elconquistador said:


> The hands look a little grayer and the lume dots a little yellower. But slight.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Thanks I can't see it but I don't doubt that you guys have seen it, hopefully it's just the lighting, that would be unfortunate.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Thanks I can't see it but I don't doubt that you guys have seen it, hopefully it's just the lighting, that would be unfortunate.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Np, maybe because I am visual designer, so that I am more anal about this kind of thing.


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

I see it too. Clearly on every watch in that pic. Markers more yellow than the lume on the hands.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Guys, it's really hard to match 100pct because the dial can have more thickness than hands.

Like these, for example.


















I wouldn't worry about these poor quality pictures they just shared.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Summer is almost here. Haven't worn my Borealis rubbers since September or October. I'm was time.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Not to be a party pooper, but I've had this on pre-order since November. I'm kinda over it...Hoping the flame reignites once I land it!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ this is the issue with pre order watches, there's such high hopes then once it arrives, meh..... and you are praying to god that things work out like the lume on the dial and hands match;-)


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol The troll banned for life from buying Borealis and Prometheus strikes again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^^ this is the issue with pre order watches, there's such high hopes then once it arrives, meh..... and you are praying to god that things work out like the lume on the dial and hands match;-)


I have no doubt it'll be great, lots of fellers that had the opportunity to check them out for a while now all shout positives.

I just honestly kind of forgot about it, if it weren't for this thread...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

nymfan said:


> I have no doubt it'll be great, lots of fellers that had the opportunity to check them out for a while now all shout positives.
> 
> I just honestly kind of forgot about it, if it weren't for this thread...


Don't wanna make anyone feel bad for not getting them yet, sorry. I'm just having fun with them. I rarely post them in comparison to how often I'm wearing them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

All good 503! I def appreciate yours, and everyone else's input & photos. Without them, I prob wouldn't have pulled the trigger in the first place.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd really like to here some news on these. I must admit my enthusiasm is starting to wane on these. Probably be reeneegized when they start to ship but a little deiatrating at this point.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

hikeNbike said:


> I'd really like to here some news on these. I must admit my enthusiasm is starting to wane on these. Probably be reeneegized when they start to ship but a little deiatrating at this point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Hi,

When you will get your tracking number, everything will be fine and hype will be back, trust me!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> Don't wanna make anyone feel bad for not getting them yet, sorry. I'm just having fun with them. I rarely post them in comparison to how often I'm wearing them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. I wear the proto more often I post it. I have it on a brand new blue suede like strap now that is pretty cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hikeNbike said:


> I'd really like to here some news on these. I must admit my enthusiasm is starting to wane on these. Probably be reeneegized when they start to ship but a little deiatrating at this point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


They just had updates a few days ago and photos. Assembly in process. Won't be long now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

As for the hands lume being a little different from the markers, it's indeed the case on the protos and is the case with other production watches as posted above. 
However Carlos has already said that it was an issue addressed for the production model. Obviously we won't know until they start showing up but I have faith 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I tend to agree, because it was acknowledged prior to production one most hope that it's been fixed, if it hasn't I assume it's a surprise to Carlos and Maria as well.



Jeep99dad said:


> As for the hands lume being a little different from the markers, it's indeed the case on the protos and is the case with other production watches as posted above.
> However Carlos has already said that it was an issue addressed for the production model. Obviously we won't know until they start showing up but I have faith
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm keeping faith as well that the hand/dial color variation is due to the rough pictures and won't be visible in person.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Same here. I wear the proto more often I post it. I have it on a brand new blue suede like strap now that is pretty cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's see that blue suede, please ! Don't think I've seen you show off that new strap, have I ? Did you wear it on the Astor Banks ?

Who makes it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> Let's see that blue suede, please ! Don't think I've seen you show off that new strap, have I ? Did you wear it on the Astor Banks ?
> 
> Who makes it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take a few pics  never posted it before. It's a new leather Art had ordered from Horween. He made a quick sample stitchless strap and let me borrow it. I'll post it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mf1tym (Dec 21, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> When in doubt, like me, get both. :-d
> 
> My OR with me now...
> View attachment 11484074
> ...


I agree! Get both! The Cascais is looking very nice as well. Love the original design.

Will you be doing a quick comparison of the two?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mf1tym said:


> I agree! Get both! The Cascais is looking very nice as well. Love the original design.
> 
> Will you be doing a quick comparison of the two?


Yup, if you find it interesting to know. ;-)


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yup, if you find it interesting to know. ;-)


I would find it very interesting indeed.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> I would find it very interesting indeed.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Ok, wait till I receive my white Cascais then.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

For Luis and co, the blue Borealis Cascais prototype on a blue suede DrunkArtStraps this morning.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> For Luis and co, the blue Borealis Cascais prototype on a blue suede DrunkArtStraps this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, your making me wish I had ordered a blue dial now too. I originally thought the blue hue was going to be a bit too bright but it looks like a it has a more gray tone to it. The strap looks great, must be comfortable.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

COZ said:


> Awesome, your making me wish I had ordered a blue dial now too. I originally thought the blue hue was going to be a bit too bright but it looks like a it has a more gray tone to it. The strap looks great, must be comfortable.


 I can't tell you how many times I've gone back and forth between colors... and hands and Date/ND 
I really wish I could get a second one too and may get one but low on $ and not much left to sale plus have several preorders going 
The blue does have some grey tone, I agree. 
Initially I hated the blue due to the website rendering which a weird light pastel blue. But it turned out great. So did the brown by the way 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Ok, wait till I receive my white Cascais then.


Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

That blue is fab and cook strap


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Brown looks epic


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Any good pics of the black? I feel like this color is being neglected.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> Any good pics of the black? I feel like this color is being neglected.


Yeah several pics posted in this thread in prior pages. By Luis I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Getting closer..... 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## smitdavi (Oct 31, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Getting closer.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The wait is killing me at this point.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

smitdavi said:


> The wait is killing me at this point.


Yes it's brutal, I won't say this is my last pre order but I hope it is.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

I'd so order but damn blue is all out of stock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

michaeliany said:


> I'd so order but damn blue is all out of stock
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I thought too until I saw the photo thread of the white Cascais. https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/quick-photo-review-borealis-cascais-white-dial-no-date-3961458.html
With the darker blue dial, I like the white more and decided to pull the trigger on the white, cathedral, no date.


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

I have the blue date stick hands on pre-order and have been very patient. I am now ready  I wanna I wanna I wanna!!! Thanks to all that have provided photos throughout the wait. I have enjoyed them and is why I chose the blue!


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Rogco 
That is pretty nice! 
Those cathedral hands are striking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

So when should we be expecting these?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Maybe early June?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Maybe early June?


Nothing new on the forum. Wait is starting to feel painful. My guess is they don't have the watches in Portugal yet. I think once they get there, a week or two they should start hitting the mail. June is a good assumption...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Nothing new on the forum. Wait is starting to feel painful. My guess is they don't have the watches in Portugal yet. I think once they get there, a week or two they should start hitting the mail. June is a good assumption...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Well, I don't mind the wait. I trust that Borealis placed more effort on quality, than delivery time. So an extra of 1 - 3 months of wait is worth it, at least to me.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, I don't mind the wait. I trust that Borealis placed more effort on quality, than delivery time. So an extra of 1 - 3 months of wait is worth it, at least to me.


I'm sure I'll be happy, delays are part of the process and they have communicated well, I just get restless towards the end.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> I'm sure I'll be happy, delays are part of the process and they have communicated well, I just get restless towards the end.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I think that's the key... always expect delays with microwatch preorders. It's simply part of the process, and best to prepare for it. But also key is the communication as you rightfully mentioned, and they have been open throughout the process. Not too much not too little. 
Im still excited and as anxious as the next guy to get mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Can't wait! After this, my next project is gonna be a flieger!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

yes I also need to add a flieger also a dress watch of some kind, on top of the divers and ana digi I wan't(don't need)


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

Yes the wait seems long but hopefully well worth it!:-!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hoping these show up in Portugal soon. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Cool Cool. btw where do you guys receive the updates? I don't know anything about whats going on with these...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> Cool Cool. btw where do you guys receive the updates? I don't know anything about whats going on with these...


Borealis has a forum on their site and in some of their promotional emails they give updates, but it's been a few weeks since I've seen an update.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cannot wait for mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

May delivery appears doubtful.. Sadly. So looking forward to this watch. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> May delivery appears doubtful.. Sadly. So looking forward to this watch.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


No need to be sad. It will come.

You will have tonnes of joy when it reached your hands. :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> May delivery appears doubtful.. Sadly. So looking forward to this watch.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Still half of May to go 
? glass half full 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeissman (Oct 12, 2016)

I ordered this the first week it was available. The blue with pencil hands/no date. I have some frustration as others But if it takes a while longer it will be worth it as the other two Borealis that I own keeps the faith.

QUOTE=Jeep99dad;41865674]Still half of May to go 
? glass half full 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Earlier at work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I got a good feeling they're coming this month. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> I got a good feeling they're coming this month.


Yes, I do believe so, too !!!

Regards,


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

The anticipation must be both excruciating and delicious, once it does arrive I bet it's be like a 4th qtr go-ahead touchdown. That release might be what I imagine having Jessica alba in bed would be like haha.

Switching gears (sorry if you started wetdreaming ms alba), thank you to the awesome WUS members who reached out to me to offer up their blue dial no date pencil hands preorder. I very much appreciate the generosity of passing the preorder to me. 
I think I love those cathedral hands too much to compromise at this point.
Thanks again and I'm excited for all you to receive your watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

According to the borealis forum, these will finally be delivered to borealis tomorrow. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

FW07 said:


> According to the borealis forum, these will finally be delivered to borealis tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Yes and my guess shipping could start next week.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Just received invoice. Just paid.


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> Just received invoice. Just paid.


(Refreshes inbox furiously)

What version did you have?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Black date with cathedral hands paid and shipped. Waiting on my white dial with date now

Sent from my LG-V930 using Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

SeikoFanBoy said:


> Just received invoice. Just paid.


Waiting for mine, blue date w/ cathedral hands. I need more variety on my wrist. Gimme the invoice so I can give you the money! Ordered Jan 4th.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

zymphad said:


> Waiting for mine, blue date w/ cathedral hands. I need more variety on my wrist. Gimme the invoice so I can give you the money! Ordered Jan 4th.


I'm blue cathedral, no date ordered early I'm December, no email yet.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Black cathedral w/ date



FW07 said:


> (Refreshes inbox furiously)
> 
> What version did you have?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Received my invoice for black cathedral with date also


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

trf2271 said:


> Received my invoice for black cathedral with date also


Aww they should send invoices for blue first, blue is better!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

zymphad said:


> Aww they should send invoices for blue first, blue is better!


No, white first....using the universal reverse alphabet process


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> No, white first....using the universal reverse alphabet process


Wheeee! That means Blue will come next with that logic.

Black -> Blue -> Brown -> White


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Same here, I got a black cathedral with date. I remember ordering it around early January and paid the 2nd part of my invoice today.

Will post pics here when I receive it, surely next week!

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

zymphad said:


> Aww they should send invoices for blue first, blue is better!


Too true, and everyone knows they are more stylish. Blue is the new black...oh and white! Send the blue first!

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, they are already shipping, and Maria usually ships by version, so it'll be awhile to go through the various combos ... Patience !!!

Anyway, I had wanted to try the Post Office shipping method this time around, and save some bucks at the same time, but opted to change at the last minute ... too many questions at the Post Office Customs, too !

Reached out to Maria just now, and although it must have been pretty early in the morning in Portugal, and with more than 200 watches to organize and ship, she responded and acknowledged in less than 15 minutes !!! 

So, now just that little bit longer ... and sit back and enjoy other's pics as they receive and post theirs ...

Regards,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

White Date Cathedral Cascais here and excited to see they are starting to ship. 
Never looked forward to getting and paying an invoice before 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Just paid remaining balance. White Date Cathedral Cascais here.....

Whohoo!! I heard their standard shipping to USA is slow though... so got another, hopefully short wait, in store....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just got my invoice and paid the balance on my white, date, cathedral, C3x1......added a few rubber straps, couple of 22s and 24s for various watches (including the Cascais), as they are a steal @ $25 US......now just waiting for the tracking info!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

White cathedral date Cascais shipped 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, white cathedral date paid! :-! :-d ;-)


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Pakz said:


> Yeah, white cathedral date paid! :-! :-d ;-)


Hopefully this means white cathedral no date is next!!!!!


----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)

Another White Cathedral Date invoice paid here...

And on the same day this arrived!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

sstarbuck68 said:


> Another White Cathedral Date invoice paid here...
> 
> And on the same day this arrived!


Man that sinn is sweet.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

When is Blue's turn? :/


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I haven't gotten an email but when I log on the Borealis website I'm able to go forward and pay my balance. Should I pay it or wait for an email??

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> I haven't gotten an email but when I log on the Borealis website I'm able to go forward and pay my balance. Should I pay it or wait for an email??
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


I think the norm would be wait for an email.


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

Got my email and invoice. I am paid and shipped and my Black Face with Cathedral hands and date will arrive Monday!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Shipped - coming by Fedex, and will be here in sunny Vancouver on Wednesday.....

now i I just have to calm the wife down...as luck (?) would have it, I'll have 3 arriving around the same time!
- my white Cascais, date, cathedral with c3x1 and some rubber straps.
- PADI Tuna SBBN037
- Bumblebee Darth SBBN027

going to be a great week!


----------



## Zeissman (Oct 12, 2016)

Just got my email. Ready for shipping. I haven't paid yet so I assume the balance due includes shipping.



Mil6161 said:


> I haven't gotten an email but when I log on the Borealis website I'm able to go forward and pay my balance. Should I pay it or wait for an email??
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

Zeissman said:


> Just got my email. Ready for shipping. I haven't paid yet so I assume the balance due includes shipping.


What version do you have?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeissman (Oct 12, 2016)

Blue dial with pencil hands no date.


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

I also have a blue dial, pencil hands, no date - I got the invoice yesterday and should be receiving my watch on Wednesday. I'm so excited!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

starting to feel left out on the deliveries.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

I have 2 on order, blue and black pencil with date. Still patiently waiting. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Delivered! But I'm in Mexico so I won't have it in hand until Sunday unfortunately.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

I got my invoice (blue dial, pencil hands, no date) yesterday and immediately processed the PayPal transaction. Based on my experience with an order for an Estoril last year, I should have the watch sometime by the end of next week though the standard shipping process. I'm looking forward to it as I flipped a blue Oris Aquis (not blue enough for my taste) to fill the role of a blue-dialed diver on a bracelet in my collection.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> starting to feel left out on the deliveries.


Me too brother. December order here.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

you have suffered a lot if your name implies New York Met Fan hopefully we are both satiated shortly.


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

Still waiting for an email to pay off remaining balance for a White Cathedral No Date...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Somehow, I got a feeling that white face, pencil hands, no date, will be the last ones to ship out.

Well, anyone else have the same order as mine, but received your email invoice?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Received my second payment invoice, and with all the excitement, was just about to pay when i noticed a mistake in the description ...

Was for a Black, Pencil Hands, Date. My order was for the No-Date version ...

Contacted Maria and got it sorted out.

Paid, and now waiting for that shipping e mail !!!

Regards,


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

It appears that all types have been started so I am unsure of what methodology they are using to determine when and who gets the invoice in what order.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't think browns have started shipping yet


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Mystik said:


> Still waiting for an email to pay off remaining balance for a White Cathedral No Date...


Me too. They'll be soon. I was thinking back, and I believe the younger version of myself that ordered this watch decided that I would be impatient come shipping time, and paid for expedited shipping. I hope so, cause younger me would have been right!


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Anxiously awaiting email for blue pencil hands with date!


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Just received and paid my invoice! White cathedral no date.


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

Mystik said:


> Still waiting for an email to pay off remaining balance for a White Cathedral No Date...





Rogco said:


> Me too. They'll be soon. I was thinking back, and I believe the younger version of myself that ordered this watch decided that I would be impatient come shipping time, and paid for expedited shipping. I hope so, cause younger me would have been right!





Rogco said:


> Just received and paid my invoice! White cathedral no date.


I guess I spoke too soon... I just received and paid my invoice for White dial, Cathedral hands, No Date.


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

Received my Cascais today. Black Dial, Cathedral hands with date, I have been waiting as many of you since December when I ordered. After inspection, I found that the Ceramic Bezel is totally stuck! It won't budge! I did not remove any of the protective plastic on the watch or even try it on. I contacted Borealis via email immediately and am awaiting a response on how to proceed. I am really bummed out. Hopefully for all this is an isolated incident.:-(

Ok, Silly Me just realized that I had to remove the plastic from the face!! All good!:-!


----------



## jahrucker (Jul 11, 2006)

Black pencil hands no date - invoice received and paid this morning.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> you have suffered a lot if your name implies New York Met Fan hopefully we are both satiated shortly.


Yes, the struggle is real!


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Rogco said:


> Just received and paid my invoice! White cathedral no date.


+1 on the white cathedral/no date paid.


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

Just sized and put the Cascais on ( which was a piece of cake using the screw pins)! This is my first Borealis and the fit and finish is superb! I love the design even more on my wrist. The lume is outstanding! Here is a quick pic before I sized it with the plastic still on the bracelet. Cheers!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just got my email confirmation from Fedex.....picked up and scheduled for delivery on Wednesday!

going to be a good week!


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Somehow, I got a feeling that white face, pencil hands, no date, will be the last ones to ship out.
> 
> Well, anyone else have the same order as mine, but received your email invoice?


In the same boat, with the same watch on order...


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Blue cathedral, no date...... waiting.. waiting.... and now seeing the black with cathedral, sigh, wish I had ordered one of those as well. Oh well, may have to jump on the H2O Orca Dress Bronze as compensation!


----------



## alexcd78 (Feb 20, 2014)

Another one waiting for the invoice... Blue cathedral no date.

Enviado desde mi XT1580 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

I ordered in December 1 early 2nd late December, I think and haven't received invoices yet.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

hikeNbike said:


> I ordered in December 1 early 2nd late December, I think and haven't received invoices yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


It's sent by model type, not by order date...
What did you order? Have any one having ordered the same model posted they have paid their second invoice? If yes it's time to send a mail to Maria. If not, just wait one or two more days (or less) until your model is tackled!
Good luck!

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Bought a blue cathedral no date, just checked and it was Dec 17th. Then also bought a brown cathedral no date on Dec 23rd. Didn't realize mine were ordered so close together. For some reason thought I ordered the first one early December. Money is ready to go. Plan was to keep one of the two, probably the blue, but I am really liking the brown dial in the pics I've seen.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Invoice received and paid...placed my order Christmas day

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

I changed my shipping from the Post Office to Fedex and Maria changed it within minutes. She is awesome! She said they should be shipping the blue pencil hand date model within a week, so just a little longer wait!


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Black cathedral no date paid!


----------



## Lit (Jan 10, 2015)

+ Another black cathedral no date paid


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yesterday 









And today 









Can't wait til you all get yours and see why I wear them just about every day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOP! I want mine with pencil hands... : (


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

kscarrol said:


> STOP! I want mine with pencil hands... : (


Nice.

Mine exactly like that one is on the way from Portugal today

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Anybody else experiencing lack of movement on the FedEx tracking on their site ?

Got my shipping and tracking info from FedEx with ship date put down as 23/5 and expected delivery on Thursday 25/5, but I don't see how that can happen, since there is nothing showing other than shipment info sent to FedEx on 22/5, still showing on their site ???

Not even picked up yet !

Weird !

Regards,


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Received the invoice for Borealis Cascais Blue Date with Cathedral hands! Paid it immediately. Now the waiting game begins!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Just got mine yesterday night. Very impressed by the quality and overall finish.

Lume is outstanding (C3 X1), glows strong like a Helson/Armida, but it seems to charge easier and gives a more persistent glow.

I was in a hurry and did not have the time last night to size the bracelet, so I tried the included Zulu strap. Seemed too thick to slide in without removing the springbars. I tried the Borealis-Frane in the meantime and it fits perfectly.

So far, the STP 1-11 runs at +2 s since last night.

Cheers,

Seb









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

Blue cathedral date paid!

Edit: and shipped! I should have it Friday. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got mine yesterday night. Very impressed by the quality and overall finish.
> 
> ...


Super
J'aurais dû acheter une noire aussi 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice to see the initial pics of newly arrived watches, but I'm still waiting for my email invoice for my 2 Cascais, after ordering in August. I'm betting that all orders will be out the door by next week.


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

Mine came in this morning 

Leather case and bonus Nato: 








On the wrist: 








I'm loving it so far. The lume is pretty sweet and I love the dimensions. The blue does vary between light blue and nearly black depending on the light. I think this is going to be a very versatile watch.

The only beef I have (and I'm hoping it's isolated to my watch only) is that the bracelet is too long. I took out all of the removable links (6) and have it on the shortest micro adjustment yet there is still way too much room. My wrists are on the smaller side (6.75) but I have never had an issue with sizing a watch. Most of the time I have two or three oyster links remaining after sizing. I bought a mesh strap as a backup so I'll probably wear it on the mesh until I get the bracelet sorted. I was planning to have it on the bracelet 90% of the time so I'd like to make that work as it is an absolutely beautiful bracelet.









Looking forward to seeing everyone else's pics!


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow! That's almost unheard of for a bracelet to be too big even when sized to it's smallest size.

If you are handing at all and have the right work bench and tools, you can saw off one or more of the permanent links. You just have to saw through the two side sections between the two pins connecting the side to the middle section and that link to the next link..... Seems like a lot of trouble though....

Have you complained to Borealis yet?


rbanks40 said:


> Mine came in this morning
> 
> Leather case and bonus Nato:
> View attachment 11922962
> ...


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

I got you all beat. I ordered last August and still no invoice. My last for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

marked said:


> Wow! That's almost unheard of for a bracelet to be too big even when sized to it's smallest size.
> 
> If you are handing at all and have the right work bench and tools, you can saw off one or more of the permanent links. You just have to saw through the two side sections between the two pins connecting the side to the middle section and that link to the next link..... Seems like a lot of trouble though....
> 
> Have you complained to Borealis yet?


I'm a pretty handy guy and not shy around modifying watches but I'm hoping that maybe I got a prototype or an out of spec bracelet by mistake. I did send a note to Borealis and I'm sure they will address it. I guess it's a good thing they sent me a perlon backup too 

I don't want my bracelet issue to take away from the beauty of the watch though. I'm still digging it! I just wanted to bring it up in case someone else may have the same concern.


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

rbanks40 said:


> Mine came in this morning
> 
> Leather case and bonus Nato:
> 
> ...


Dang, that is disappointing to hear as my wrist is a little smaller than yours and I was planning to keep this one on the bracelet as well. Let us know what they say, hopefully an isolated case.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

FW07 said:


> Dang, that is disappointing to hear as my wrist is a little smaller than yours and I was planning to keep this one on the bracelet as well. Let us know what they say, hopefully an isolated case.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


If this was not a one off, I envision a cottage industry of someone who figures out how to pop out the fixed links.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

dman2112 said:


> I got you all beat. I ordered last August and still no invoice. My last for sure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's model type based.
If people with the same type as you have received their invoice, mail. 
But I guess you simply are unlucky to be among those on the last models to be treated.
If Maria was shipping based on date and not model there certainly would be a number of mix-ups with people receiving the wrong watch.
Still, you've waited for 9 months (like me or many others) why be mad for a few more days?
On that basis I decided to go slow post. So I've paid my invoice on the 19th (lucky me, second model to be shipped) and may still receive my watch after must who have not yet gotten their final invoice. And wtf? I'll get my watch anyway and be happier for the all the wait!

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mine is on the FedEx truck right now!

nice to see some bonus strap(s) being thrown in....I ordered some of the ISO style rubber bands as well, as they are a steal at $25 US(ish)....

my plan is keep it on the bracelet, but i will likely play around with other strap options before settling back on the metal...

pics to follow soon of my white, date, cathedral with c3x1!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

The length of the bracelet was one of the issues pointed out in this review of the prototype: https://www.wristwatchreview.com/2017/02/22/hands-on-with-borealis-cascais-diver/

"The only issue I have with the bracelet is that it's too big for me. I have a 6.5in wrist and, with all the links removed, it's still very loose on my wrist. If there were two more removable links it would be perfect."


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Damn that sucks an OEM bracelet that people can't use.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

It might be easier to find a smaller clasp that fits the ends. The one they have is gigantic and is pretty common on smaller brands. Maybe the same manufacturer makes a shorter version without the dive extension.

Now that I think about it, can the dive extension be removed? Are the holes on the main part of the clasp in the right spot to reattach?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

elconquistador said:


> It might be easier to find a smaller clasp that fits the ends. The one they have is gigantic and is pretty common on smaller brands. Maybe the same manufacturer makes a shorter version without the dive extension.
> 
> Now that I think about it, can the dive extension be removed? Are the holes on the main part of the clasp in the right spot to reattach?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


That's a good idea. Could it be swapped onto a simple flip-lock clasp like on a Seiko bracelet? Strapcode has some nice options. Hard to tell from the pictures how the links are connected to the clasp.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> That's a good idea. Could it be swapped onto a simple flip-lock clasp like on a Seiko bracelet? Strapcode has some nice options. Hard to tell from the pictures how the links are connected to the clasp.


I'm sure borealis will have some ideas. I would wait for Carlos or Maria to respond to someone.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> I'm sure borealis will have some ideas. I would wait for Carlos or Maria to respond to someone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Agreed, just brainstorming. Don't anyone go mangling your bracelet just yet.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Wonder if this style clasp would work.

https://www.amazon.com/23mm-Engineer-Stainless-Band-Deployant/dp/B00F5OXB70


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

I did get a quick response back from Carlos regarding the bracelet size. It appears that my bracelet is in fact the spec production size. We even compared wrist and bracelet measurements while trading pictures back and forth. I appreciate the quick customer support but I still need to figure out a solution that will allow me to wear the watch on the bracelet. I'm not giving up yet!

E*lconquistador's *idea and *uvalaw2005's* comments seem like a pretty good approach. A shorter clasp might be a less permanent solution for those of us that don't quite fill out the stock bracelet.

Although I don't know what the lesser of two evils would be - permanently altering the stock bracelet or getting a new clasp and missing out on the beautiful Borealis design:


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

rbanks40 said:


> I did get a quick response back from Carlos regarding the bracelet size. It appears that my bracelet is in fact the spec production size. We even compared wrist and bracelet measurements while trading pictures back and forth. I appreciate the quick customer support but I still need to figure out a solution that will allow me to wear the watch on the bracelet. I'm not giving up yet!


That is a quick response! Did he have any ideas on solutions? He's going to have a lot of customers with sub 7" wrists I would think. Could you take a few pictures of the way the bracelet links connect to the clasp on both sides? That might help us brainstorm solutions.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> That is a quick response! Did he have any ideas on solutions? He's going to have a lot of customers with sub 7" wrists I would think. Could you take a few pictures of the way the bracelet links connect to the clasp on both sides? That might help us brainstorm solutions.


I'm a 7in wrist I'll see when I get mine how it works out. I'm blue cathedral no date and have yet to receive final invoice. Maybe Brice will chime in on the bracelet he has experience with it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

rbanks40 said:


> I did get a quick response back from Carlos regarding the bracelet size. It appears that my bracelet is in fact the spec production size. We even compared wrist and bracelet measurements while trading pictures back and forth. I appreciate the quick customer support but I still need to figure out a solution that will allow me to wear the watch on the bracelet. I'm not giving up yet!
> 
> E*lconquistador's *idea and *uvalaw2005's* comments seem like a pretty good approach. A shorter clasp might be a less permanent solution for those of us that don't quite fill out the stock bracelet.
> 
> ...


This is good information, I think a lot of us are going be in the same situation. It looks like a lot of space left from the picture you posted, I really hope Borealis can offer up a solution.


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

brboot said:


> I really hope Borealis can offer up a solution.


+1. I was really looking forward to using the extension so I do not want to change the clasp.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

rbanks40 said:


> Mine came in this morning
> 
> Leather case and bonus Nato:
> View attachment 11922962
> ...


Interesting comment about the bracelet. My wrist is smaller than yours so I will now have to plan to take it off the bracelet immediately and put it away. :-(((

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

It's a shame about the bracelet, I thought this problem had been brought up during the prototyping phase. I probably won't be able to wear it with my 6.5" wrist either.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

commanche said:


> It's a shame about the bracelet, I thought this problem had been brought up during the prototyping phase. I probably won't be able to wear it with my 6.5" wrist either.


Yes, this is a real shame! It's also surprising, since Borealis has had this problem before. Specifically, my Scorpionfish bracelet was unusable because of this very problem. Fortunately, the Scorpionfish was amenable to alternate bracelets, since it used straight end links and had short lugs. This solution won't work well on the Cascais, however.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

uvalaw2005 said:


> That's a good idea. Could it be swapped onto a simple flip-lock clasp like on a Seiko bracelet? Strapcode has some nice options. Hard to tell from the pictures how the links are connected to the clasp.


Try a Steinhart clasp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> I'm a 7in wrist I'll see when I get mine how it works out. I'm blue cathedral no date and have yet to receive final invoice. Maybe Brice will chime in on the bracelet he has experience with it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


When I did my initial test drive of the brown version, I did notice the fact the bracelet wouldn't fit small wrists as it was a tad lose on my 7" wrist tough wearable after removing all screwed in links. I brought it up when Luis sent it to me. I think a reviewer brought this up too on his site. 
I don't have a Steinhart bracelet to try and swap the clasp unfortunately or any other 22mm bracelet clasp. 
It's not a big issue for me personally because:
1- I am not a bracelet guy though I wear them from time to time. So an annoyance more than deal breaker. 
2- there is always a chance that an oem strap won't fit small or large wrists. Happened to me in a Laco before. The specs don't specify what size wrist it'd fit(min-max) something that I think should be in every specs.
3- this is to me a strap watch. It looks better but also
4- the bracelet is built with end links where the center section sticks out outwards into the first bracelet link. This makes the watch wear much longer, it effectively extends the overall length of the combo over the wrist. So if you have a small wrist anyway, the watch being sizeable in the first place, you'd likely find it wear too big and overhang a lot. It could be seen as odd aesthetically. It's borderline for me on my 7" wrist. I find it a little long on my wrist. It's much more wearable on strap. Shorter setup and No overhang.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> When I did my initial test drive of the brown version, I did notice the fact the bracelet wouldn't fit small wrists as it was a tad lose on my 7" wrist tough wearable after removing all screwed in links. I brought it up when Luis sent it to me. I think a reviewer brought this up too on his site.
> I don't have a Steinhart bracelet to try and swap the clasp unfortunately or any other 22mm bracelet clasp.
> It's not a big issue for me personally because:
> 1- I am not a bracelet guy though I wear them from time to time. So an annoyance more than deal breaker.
> ...


I appreciate your view on the bracelet. I actually read about it as well (been lurking on this thread for quite sometime). However, I was hoping that since this issue had been brought up, they would do something about it, that's why I didn't say anything then.
I'd rather let go of the bracelet and get a price deduction than keep a bracelet that I can't even wear and enjoy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

commanche said:


> I appreciate your view on the bracelet. I actually read about it as well (been lurking on this thread for quite sometime). However, I was hoping that since this issue had been brought up, they would do something about it, that's why I didn't say anything then.
> I'd rather let go of the bracelet and get a price deduction than keep a bracelet that I can't even wear and enjoy


I absolutely understand where you are coming from. I would prefer to have a couple more adjustable links too. Was just offering my opinion in general and things I noticed based on my experience with the watch. 
In several cases I too wish that brands would offer a sans-bracelet option. 
Also imo this bracelet is too substantial for the watch. They should design it to taper and a smaller clasp but that's just my opinion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

I had another watch with the same clasp. Pretty sure you can take the dive extension off compressing the pin that goes through it. Maybe then you could attach the last link to the clasp.

Someone want to try it?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mine just arrived...

quick and nasty review:

PROS
- great case and bezel, glad I went white....
- indices line up, lume evenly applied.
- cathedral hands are awesome!
- good positive clicks on turning the bezel...no play.
- winds nice!
- white dial is super legible!
CONS
- um, hate the bracelet.

Sized and wore on the bracelet for a while, but just could not get comfy.....in the end took it off and plonked on a brown leather Panatime and SO much happier now!

was convinced by earlier reviews that I wouldn't be wearing this on the stock bracelet, so no shock there!

oh, and the lume is great - last pic is a side-by-side with my (also) new PADI Tuna......



























Overall I am very happy with my purchase and glad I went with the color and options I did!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

elconquistador said:


> I had another watch with the same clasp. Pretty sure you can take the dive extension off compressing the pin that goes through it. Maybe then you could attach the last link to the clasp.
> 
> Someone want to try it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I'll have to try but didn't think you could remove a ratcheting extension system and reduce length

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

@Maddog1970 
The white indeed looks awesome, especially on that brown leather strap. Now I am second guessing my choice lol.


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

OK I finally had some time after I put the kids to bed to take a few more pictures. First off, I love the lume on this watch! It wasn't particularly bright here today in the Metro Detroit area and as you can see from the pic there is plenty of ambient light inside my house. The BGW9 still was shining!








The next two are in reference to adjusting or removing the diver's extension. I don't think this is an option (unless I'm missing something?)
















Then I decided to put it on a mesh strap I had bought solely to wear with the Cascais. It fit great. I'll probably keep this combo until I can get the factory bracelet sorted out. 








The last couple of pictures are from an earlier suggestion, can you swap out the clasp in lieu of removing permanent links to help size the bracelet? I found an old 20mm Edifice clasp that I had laying around and it fit perfectly. Aesthetics is another story... Maybe you have a better looking clasp laying around.

















I hope those of you wishing to stick with the stock bracelet (and have smaller wrists) find my pictures helpful. I'll let you know if I end up going with the permanent link removal method to keep the stock clasp in the mix.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

rbanks40 said:


> Mine came in this morning
> 
> Leather case and bonus Nato:
> View attachment 11922962
> ...


This is bad to me. If the number of fixed links at 6 o'clock side is not 4 or less (yours is 7), sorry, I cannot accept it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> This is bad to me. If the number of fixed links at 6 o'clock side is not 4 or less (yours is 7), sorry, I cannot accept it.


There is no "if" I am afraid 
We know it's gonna be more than 4 from the pic above. 
A smaller clasp will help though.

4 links only on each side would make it very very short though
What's your wrist size ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> There is no "if" I am afraid
> We know it's gonna be more than 4 from the pic above.
> A smaller clasp will help though.
> 
> ...


My wrist size is a girly 6.5 - 6.75". Most of my watches bracelet are 4 fixed links at 6 o'clock side. Some with 5 links (Nth Sub & Archimede Outdoor Protect), and one Rolex Sub 114060 with 3 fixed links.

So yes, it is a deal breaker for me if there are 6 or more links at 6 o'clock side after all the removal links are removed. Basically, I'm a bracelet guy.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Yey!!! Just got my invoice for the Blue dial, no date with Cathedral hands. Will pay once I get home......sooooon!

And not a moment too soon. The import duty rules change the first of July, currently no duties on goods under a $1000. After the 1st, duty on all goods regardless of cost....bloody whining local retailers. So a quick spending flurry happening at the moment!!


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

rbanks40 said:


> OK I finally had some time after I put the kids to bed to take a few more pictures. First off, I love the lume on this watch! It wasn't particularly bright here today in the Metro Detroit area and as you can see from the pic there is plenty of ambient light inside my house. The BGW9 still was shining!
> View attachment 11928994
> 
> 
> ...


Love the mesh, do you have a link to the geckota mesh bracelet you purchased?


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

So basically the stock bracelet is useless. Great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

still no invoice on white date pencil hands. Does sound like the bracelet will work quite well for my 8" wrists.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

TexasTaucher said:


> still no invoice on white date pencil hands. Does sound like the bracelet will work quite well for my 8" wrists.


Sigh ... I wished my wrist is 8". :'(


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

TexasTaucher said:


> still no invoice on white date pencil hands. Does sound like the bracelet will work quite well for my 8" wrists.


Absolutely. My wrist is 8.3in and I wear the protos every day for work with beru few exceptions. I use my hands all day. Super comfy and sits great on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyone tested with the Steinhart bracelet, which seem to work well in the Bull Shark thread?


----------



## alexcd78 (Feb 20, 2014)

Blue cathedral no date invoice paid! 

Enviado desde mi XT1580 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dman2112 said:


> So basically the stock bracelet is useless. Great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not for all. I think it may be for wrists up to 7"? Just a quick assessment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Been playing with straps, bracelets, etc...

still can't get comfy on the stock bracelet, so now have a Strapcode Engineer on, and works really well!

straight end really opens up the case, and the Strapcode fits nice and feels great.....

will try try other straps over the next few days and post pics/comments


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not for all. I think it may be for wrists up to 7"? Just a quick assessment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my wrist is 7.5" and while I sized it with no issue, I just don't like it........not a biggie in my book


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ mad dog is the super engineer rubbing on the top and bottom of the case? It looks like it will contact


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> my wrist is 7.5" and while I sized it with no issue, I just don't like it........not a biggie in my book


Ahh yeah. That's a different issue, and i agree with you. Of course it's always a matter of preference/taste. Some will love it. But I had brought this up before, the bracelet is well made but is thick, wide and heavy with a huge thick clasp too. Some love the ratcheting clasp. They are nice but often overwhelming imho. I'd prefer a smaller and shorter clasp, lighter, and a more tapppered bracelet to reduce weight and add comfort. I also think it'd be better aesthetically. 
But then again most of us knew that from reviews and photos and pOsts here. I definitely didn't buy the Cascais for its bracelet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

​sapcmcMODERATOR
Joinedec 3, 2014Messages:179Likes Received:154


Regarding the bracelet for smaller wrists we are working out a solution. Please give us some time to work it out and in between enjoy the Cascais!​

This is from the Borealis Watch forum. Good news indeed!


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

That's a weird thing about the bracelets. Too bad for the smaller wristed guys. It won't affect me though as I've got a 7.5" wrist, but I wasn't even planning on using the bracelet anyway. Maybe once in a blue moon, but yea, not really. While I'm sure it's well made, that clasp is just too huge and thick looking. 

I'll be paying for my blue, cathedral, no date shortly.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ mad dog is the super engineer rubbing on the top and bottom of the case? It looks like it will contact


No contact made at any point....there is approx. 2mm clearance through the rotation of the straight end link......I have a hexed oyster I will try on tomorrow


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

brboot said:


> Joinedec 3, 2014Messages:179Likes Received:154
> 
> 
> Regarding the bracelet for smaller wrists we are working out a solution. Please give us some time to work it out and in between enjoy the Cascais!​
> ...


Yeah, they were super responsive to my inquiry about the bracelet. I'm doing just as they suggested and enjoying the Cascais on my mesh strap for now!

I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures, especially those with the C3 lume. I noticed that there are still a couple of models available on the site. Maybe the black cathedral no date is in my future?


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Bummer for some about the bracelet, hopefully it is quickly sorted. I ordered the white dial fully intending to put it on a leather or canvas strap. Now I just need the invoice for the remaining balance!!!


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

I still have no email for final payment from my two ordered in December a brown and a Blue both with cathedral hands. Wondering if it's time to send an email to Maria or should I wait a little longer? Looks like some of you have your blue Cascais in hand.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

hikeNbike said:


> I still have no email for final payment from my two ordered in December a brown and a Blue both with cathedral hands. Wondering if it's time to send an email to Maria or should I wait a little longer? Looks like some of you have your blue Cascais in hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


i can save you the effort of emailing Maria since I already did so earlier today. She said they were doing single orders first, then the multiple orders, next week for sure. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

So correction, just checked through my emails and I got invoiced at 2:30 this morning for the blue dial. So paid up for that one. Now will wait to be invoiced on the brown dial. Excited to have one on its way.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Kudos to simplewatchman for raising the bracelet issue on the borealis forum, without fear of the ban hammer.

I have one piece in the mail and was seriously considering canceling the second. For me, this model lives or dies by the bracelet.


----------



## Watchguru58 (Apr 21, 2010)

I really wish they would have used screwed links as opposed to friction pins. That's a huge disappointment for me at least.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Watchguru58 said:


> I really wish they would have used screwed links as opposed to friction pins. That's a huge disappointment for me at least.


I've never seen a Borealis with friction pins. Not saying they haven't done one but I've yet to see one.

The Cascais has screwed links, rest assure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Such a shame that you have to buy a watch wait 9 months then have to worry about getting banned.



taike said:


> Kudos to simplewatchman for raising the bracelet issue on the borealis forum, without fear of the ban hammer.
> 
> I have one piece in the mail and was seriously considering canceling the second. For me, this model lives or dies by the bracelet.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Such a shame that you have to buy a watch wait 9 months then have to worry about getting banned.


I don't think anyone is worried about being banned.

Everyone knows Borealis top notch customer service and those that don't, soon will.

You, on the other hand, got banned for life from buying Borealis and you take every chance you have to stab at the company, after all Borealis did was give you a lot more than you deserved. You even made up some imaginary scratches on case, that somehow weren't mentioned on your For Sale Post of the Batial and certainly didn't show up on any picture. You got a full refund for your lies and still complained about the hands having scratches. Those scratches weren't mentioned on your For Sale post of it either so either they didn't exist and you lied, or they exist but it wasn't so important to mention when selling it. So it shouldn't have been an issue to begin with, perhaps ?

A lot of people saw it on the Batial thread but it's good to remind them of your ulterior motives for these incessant pathetic comments.

You are the type of person that ruins good forums. Got a full refund with your lies and non-stop complaining but that wasn't enough.

There are brands and owners that I don't like but you don't see me defecating and trolling on their threads.

You aren't buying this watch unless it's preowned. You can't buy anything from Borealis ever, so do you mind trolling on the next Borealis thread and leave this one alone ? No need to keep coming here kinda rubbing it in for those that now have to deal with their bracelet not fitting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> I've never seen a Borealis with friction pins. Not saying they haven't done one but I've yet to see one.
> 
> The Cascais has screwed links, rest assure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yay, I hope you're right since all the reviews already on YT and blogs use screwed links.

Also I also would like a smaller and thinner clasp since I'm sure this bracelet will be way too large. A deployed clasp with the dive extension type used by Oris or Squale would be preferable I think.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

taike said:


> Kudos to simplewatchman for raising the bracelet issue on the borealis forum, without fear of the ban hammer.
> 
> I have one piece in the mail and was seriously considering canceling the second. For me, this model lives or dies by the bracelet.


I'll take that as a compliment. Thank you. 

And I agree with you, this model lives or dies by the bracelet, at least to me.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> I've never seen a Borealis with friction pins. Not saying they haven't done one but I've yet to see one.
> 
> The Cascais has screwed links, rest assure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well my Scout Sniper bracelet uses friction pins. I did posted my pics of the removal of links in the Scout Sniper thread on the Borealis forum, sometime in 2015.

And yes, this Cascais stock bracelet do use screw pins for the links.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well my Scout Sniper bracelet uses friction pins. I did posted my pics of the removal of links in the Scout Sniper thread on the Borealis forum, sometime in 2015.
> 
> And yes, this Cascais stock bracelet do use screw pins for the links.


I gotta ask for dibs on that Sniper. That's one that has always escaped me and I'm always late when one pops up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

zymphad said:


> Yay, I hope you're right since all the reviews already on YT and blogs use screwed links.
> 
> Also I also would like a smaller and thinner clasp since I'm sure this bracelet will be way too large. A deployed clasp with the dive extension type used by Oris or Squale would be preferable I think.


Well, assuming the link pitch is 8 mm, if the number fixed links on both sides is 4, I think I can still make do with the ratchet clasp.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> I gotta ask for dibs on that Sniper. That's one that has always escaped me and I'm always late when one pops up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are keen, pm me.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah ah... My white cathedral is due for delivery this morning... And I'm home.
Sorry to hear about the bracelet problems, but even if I'm very much a bracelet guy that won't affect me as my wrist is in the 8" ballpark!
Very happy to have that steak of white continue (I'm wearing the white NTH Antilles, was wearing a SARB 035 before that and the SeaDragon white-silver, really- before that...)

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Such a shame that you have to buy a watch wait 9 months then have to worry about getting banned.


Sorry to say this to you bro, but I think you're the harshest watch critic I ever known.

Interestingly, judging from your profile, you seems to enjoy a huge number of likes received. But I often wonder why you give ZERO likes since day one as a member here in WUS forum. Hmmm ....

Anyway, no worries for me on getting ban. I think raising the bracelet issue is reasonably fair. Please click on "like" of my this post, if you think it is fair too.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

And the post man just passed... And he dropped a parcel. I wonder what it is. Oh, it's from Portugal... Da White Cascais is in da house!










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

That looks great!

how is the stp1-11 movement running for you guys?



Pakz said:


> And the post man just passed... And he dropped a parcel. I wonder what it is. Oh, it's from Portugal... Da White Cascais is in da house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

double post, sorry


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

marked said:


> That looks great!
> 
> how is the stp1-11 movement running for you guys?


Indeed, it looks great. It has a great deal of presence and, on the OEM bracelet, a modicum of "elegant bestiality".

As for the movement... 
It's my second watch with the STP1-11 (the NTH Antilles beeing the other one). I haven't had the Cascais long enough to say anything but the Antilles keeps time steadily. Mine gains 6 or 7 seconds a day. Not perfect but clearly in the "decent enough that I won't open and regulate the movement in the foreseeable future" zone.
It's not feeling as smooth as a 2824-2 or even a 9015, particularly when winding manually, but also in the seconds hand sweep. But it should be robust and steady, which makes the whole package perfectly fine for me!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Well the long awaited, and much anticipated Cascais has finally arrived !!!

My reasons for pre-ordering the Cascais were 1) I wanted to try out the STP1-11, and 2) I wanted to try out the new C3 X1 lume ...

Well, the lume is spectacular ! Also it has a slight vintagey look against the black background, which I find rather cool.

As for the movement, will see how that performs ...

The watch really looks great, and is very comfortable on the wrist. It definitely wears larger, since the thin bezel and flatter crystal enhance the size of the dial quite a bit.

As far as the bracelet goes, rest assured that it has screws and not pins ! Don't really know where that bit about it having pins came from !!!

It is long ... with the 6 fixed links on either side, which means having 7 links on either side as the minimum. As mentioned elsewhere, the clasp is huge, and pretty bulky at that.

However, a rough comparison ( without unwrapping the bracelet plastic wrap), against my Bull Shark bracelet, it is definitely slightly longer if adjusted for my wrist which is just over 6.5 ".

Although opinions will differ, the Cascais to my mind, and has been since the project took off, is most definitely a strap, nato or zulu watch ... and as such, the bracelet is really of no concern to me.

The included zulu, while a lovely and soft seat belt type material, is unfortunately too thick. Have not tried to fit it with the springbars removed first, though. At the moment it is on a normal Gnomon nato.

A couple of quick, crappy shots ...

















Regards,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watchguru58 said:


> I really wish they would have used screwed links as opposed to friction pins. That's a huge disappointment for me at least.


It doesn't have friction pins links  not sure why you brought this up. 
The links are very easy to remove/install.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


> And the post man just passed... And he dropped a parcel. I wonder what it is. Oh, it's from Portugal... Da White Cascais is in da house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats  that's the same model I am waiting on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

marked said:


> That looks great!
> 
> how is the stp1-11 movement running for you guys?


Be aware that the stp mvt can be hard to regulate i am told and also has possible crown/stem assembly issues. Long stem being a potential issue. I'd be cautious of not applying lateral forces to the crown for example not use the crown with the watch in the wrist. I've had several and one had an issue from the get-go, handled now but in discussing with a few people in the industry I heard of those issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Be aware that the stp mvt can be hard to regulate i am told and also has possible crown/stem assembly issues. Long stem being a potential issue. I'd be cautious of not applying lateral forces to the crown for example not use the crown with the watch in the wrist. I've had several and one had an issue from the get-go, handled now but in discussing with a few people in the industry I heard of those issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, that's good to know!

So far after 2 days, mine is about +7s from an atomic Casio. This is my 1st STP movement as well, hope it stays like this!

Cordialement,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

smille76 said:


> Thanks, that's good to know!
> 
> So far after 2 days, mine is about +7s from an atomic Casio. This is my 1st STP movement as well, hope it stays like this!
> 
> ...





Pakz said:


> Indeed, it looks great. It has a great deal of presence and, on the OEM bracelet, a modicum of "elegant bestiality".
> 
> As for the movement...
> It's my second watch with the STP1-11 (the NTH Antilles beeing the other one). I haven't had the Cascais long enough to say anything but the Antilles keeps time steadily. Mine gains 6 or 7 seconds a day. Not perfect but clearly in the "decent enough that I won't open and regulate the movement in the foreseeable future" zone.
> It's not feeling as smooth as a 2824-2 or even a 9015, particularly when winding manually, but also in the seconds hand sweep. But it should be robust and steady, which makes the whole package perfectly fine for me!


Good stuff. 
+6/7 seconds a day for a basic movement and affordable watch is great result close to cosc and well well within specs for even eta or myota mvts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh wow *phlabrooy*, that black looks awesome. I was a little hesitant about the black/C3 lume combo as the renders looked a little too "greenish" but you just sold me on it. I had the same thought on the white dial but that looks fantastic in the flesh as well.

Now to convince the wife to let me buy another one... or two...


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Do you have more info on the "long stem" issue? I have around half dozen or so STPs now and one is noticeably different than the others. When hand winding it is stiffer for lack of a better word. Might be a normal variance.



Jeep99dad said:


> Be aware that the stp mvt can be hard to regulate i am told and also has possible crown/stem assembly issues. Long stem being a potential issue. I'd be cautious of not applying lateral forces to the crown for example not use the crown with the watch in the wrist. I've had several and one had an issue from the get-go, handled now but in discussing with a few people in the industry I heard of those issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguru58 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> It doesn't have friction pins links  not sure why you brought this up.
> The links are very easy to remove/install.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My apologies to everyone. I saw someones photo and noticed that there were arrows on the inner links (I've never seen a bracelet with arrows on the inner links when screws were used). I also watched a review of one of the prototypes and the reviewer said it used pins rather than screws. I've yet to receive mine so I'm thrilled to hear that they are screws. I'm just hoping it will fit my 7.25" wrist without being too loose. So relax Brice is was just a misunderstanding on my part.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

As promised, mine on a hex'D oyster....much prefer it over the OEM bracelet, as I prefer the open case look...no clearance issues as evidenced by the last pic!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I have one removable link left on each side only, and my wrist is about 8", so I guess 7 to 7.25" is the minimum size for a decent fit with all removable links out.
The good news being that as it's flat and sits very well on the wrist is not uncomfortable to wear it a bit large...










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

My watch arrived. Add me to the list disappointed by the humongous buckle and large bracelet.
- Also the third micro adjustment doesn't work, some machining error there.


The nato/zulu strap for me also unusable. Too thick.


Overall very nice watch, looks great. Was surprised at how much wiggle the crown has though, my Seiko turtle definitely feels more sturdy and confident inspiring though. The bezel action is better on the Cascais.

I also would have liked if the B on the crown lined up properly.

I hope a solution is found for the humongous buckle and long bracelet.
- For the time being it is on a seiko buckle.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'll have my watch by middle of next week I have a 7in wrist so I guess I'm on the border of what it will fit we will see. I've got a hexa and it's got what I consider a large buckle. It's never bothered me though









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Haven't received mine yet but it's on the way. I plan on wearing on a strap. Actually that has been the plan from the beginning with this one. It feels more like a strap watch to me. My bull shark feels like a bracelet watch so it stayed on the bracelet and clasp is a bit thick on it. 

I'm planning on toxic natos and I also ordered the blue borealis rubber with mine.

Also have a brown dial. Plan was to see which of the two I like best. If I keep both the brown dial will probably be mostly worn with canvas or leather.

I think the white model looks great on the bracelet in the above pics though I must say.

As my wrist is 7.75 I havent had an issue with bracelets being too big to fit me so I don't suspect that will be an issue here. Occasionally bracelets go the other way and are too small for me. 



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

I put it on a bond nato for the time being. The bracelet is surprisingly poor quality. The links don't move smoothly, has an odd squeaky flimsy feel. I like the bracelet is light weight.  The buckle does not inspire confidence, overall it has a hollow feel to it.

I like the weight and look of it though, minus the buckle. I really think they should have just gone with a more standard buckle like Oris/strapcode.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> As promised...
> View attachment 11946946


Hey Maddog, a question for you. Those engraved markers on the bezel appear to be almost white in your photos. Are they indeed that light in tone, or are they more greenish like the applied indices on the dial? The reason I ask is they look so much lighter in tint than the previously shared images of the prototypes earlier in this thread. Or is it just a matter of lighting when you took your photos? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Lee_K said:


> Hey Maddog, a question for you. Those engraved markers on the bezel appear to be almost white in your photos. Are they indeed that light in tone, or are they more greenish like the applied indices on the dial? The reason I ask is they look so much lighter in tint than the previously shared images of the prototypes earlier in this thread. Or is it just a matter of lighting when you took your photos? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


Hmmmm....

whiter on the bezel for sure







But I actually like that...gives a bit of a different tone, matching the dial.....







And I am back on the stock bracelet....I am determined to give it a proper try this time.....no issue with the divers extension, as my Sinn and H2o are very similar.....it was a question of comfort, and perhaps I didn't give it a fair shake....

so far, am still really happy with the watch as a whole....is my one and only white faced watch.....

one more thing I have noticed, in full on direct sunlight, the hands and bezel tend to wash out, as there is not a lot of contrast between them.....to be expected I guess with the color's, or lack there of!


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

I wouldn't judge anything from a washed out pic like that.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> one more thing I have noticed, in full on direct sunlight, the hands and bezel tend to wash out, as there is not a lot of contrast between them.....to be expected I guess with the color's, or lack there of!


I have a couple of white dialled watches (diver and dress) with light hands and they're all difficult to read in certain light.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> one more thing I have noticed, in full on direct sunlight, the hands and bezel tend to wash out, as there is not a lot of contrast between them.....to be expected I guess with the color's, or lack there of!


I  guess that is the reason I never buy watches with white dials ...

Regards,


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> one more thing I have noticed, in full on direct sunlight, the hands and bezel tend to wash out, as there is not a lot of contrast between them.....to be expected I guess with the color's, or lack there of!


Well, if the markers' and hands' rims are black instead of chrome, it will definitely be easier to read


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> whiter on the bezel for sure
> View attachment 11948906


Thank you! Your photos confirm my observation that the bezel markings are a bit less greenish in tone than the prototypes. Not that there's anything wrong with that, but it is interesting.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Just a question, has anyone thought about changing just the clasp to a smaller clasp? I'm hoping to wear this strictly on bracelet but I'm worried it might be too large for me. I was thinking if I got a smaller clasp I might be able to get a better fit


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

For those that are interested in removing the fixed links so the watch can be worn with the stock clasp I have a bit of bad news.

I don't plan on selling my Cascais so I thought I'd take a crack at shortening my bracelet as it's the way I prefer to wear this watch. I took a pair of wire cutters and EASILY popped off two links. "This is a breeze" I thought. Then when I went to affix the newly shortened bracelet to the stock clasp I realized that the bore size of the permanent links is smaller than the bore of the removable links. The pin won't fit.

















I'm not sure why that last pic is sideways but you get the idea. Increasing the size of the hole is not something I want to mess with so I'll probably take it to my local watch guy and see if it's something he could do.

I just wanted to give all you smaller wristed DIY'ers a heads up in case you were thinking about modifying the bracelet yourself.


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

rhaykal said:


> Just a question, has anyone thought about changing just the clasp to a smaller clasp? I'm hoping to wear this strictly on bracelet but I'm worried it might be too large for me. I was thinking if I got a smaller clasp I might be able to get a better fit


Yeah that was the first thing I tried. It worked well but the clasp I had was ugly. Maybe you have a nicer one laying around?

View attachment 11952698


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Stock bracelet still...will see how we do today...supposed to be a hot one out here, so will be a good test!


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Be aware that the stp mvt can be hard to regulate i am told and also has possible crown/stem assembly issues. Long stem being a potential issue. I'd be cautious of not applying lateral forces to the crown for example not use the crown with the watch in the wrist. I've had several and one had an issue from the get-go, handled now but in discussing with a few people in the industry I heard of those issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brice Do you know why the STP movement is hard to regulate? Since it has the Eta type regulator mechanism, I would think it would be relatively easy to regulate.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> Stock bracelet still...will see how we do today...supposed to be a hot one out here, so will be a good test!
> 
> View attachment 11952730


That looks really good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ed P. said:


> Brice Do you know why the STP movement is hard to regulate? Since it has the Eta type regulator mechanism, I would think it would be relatively easy to regulate.


Sorry, I do not know for sure at this point. It was brought up in another thread about a different brand. I also heard that from someone who has their watches assembled and regulated here in the US.

It's been a good movement overall and the several I owned have been accurate whether in my Zodiac watches or micros. 
I have had so many little weird stuff happen with eta 2824 and bad performance, that I doesn't bother me. All brands have their issue. I think it's great serval here have +6/7 secs variation right out of the box. 
Im glad we have yet another alternative to the eta and it's another Swiss mvt. STP has already made some changes to it in a new version they have in their new Zodiac models. It's great to see such dynamic in the mvt industry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Not that it's all that different since the 9015 is a 2824/2892 equivalent, I am glad the Cascais has the STP movement. Nice to have one watch with Swiss and my other daily with JPN. I'd like to see Germany develop competitors to the 2824/9015/NH35 in the future. Keep the mechanical movement innovation moving forward.

The bracelet is growing on me. If they produced it with a more refined, slimmer clasp and only 4-5 permanent links, would have been perfect.

A matte bezel would have refined it more too IMO. But I do love the bezel, great bezel. Easy to grip, turns well, firm clicks, and the thin bezel look, awesome.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> That looks really good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i am warming to the stock bracelet....properly sized it is feeling good...divers ext is nice to adjust the size as the day is getting warmer!

Let's give the bracelet a chance guys....remember, this is $500 watch....I would much prefer the majority of that money be spent on case, Mvmt, dial, lume, etc..


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> i am warming to the stock bracelet....properly sized it is feeling good...divers ext is nice to adjust the size as the day is getting warmer!
> 
> Let's give the bracelet a chance guys....remember, this is $500 watch....I would much prefer the majority of that money be spent on case, Mvmt, dial, lume, etc..


Well said, except it doesn't fit many of us. The all brushed and tapering was the right decision. But having 6 permanent links, and a buckle/clasp that is nearly as thick as the watch and as big, not so much.

I think if they didn't have the front block on the buckle, not the extension, could have improved it a lot. And made it slightly thinner, perfect.

If Borealis sent a shorter and thinner buckle with improved micro adjustments for those of us with smaller wrists, perfection. I'd pay extra for it.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

zymphad said:


> Well said, except it doesn't fit many of us.


Have you tried putting both wrists in?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

elconquistador said:


> Have you tried putting both wrists in?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Pretty sure he's talking about the watch, not your bedroom escapades


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

taike said:


> Pretty sure he's talking about the watch, not your bedroom escapades


24,000 posts, still not funny.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

elconquistador said:


> 24,000 posts, still not funny.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Sorry to make you the butt of my ham - fisted joke. I can be a real pain in the ass.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Are you old enough to read time? 
Thank god for the ignore function. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Man, I really put my foot in it this time. Looks like he's not feeling me at all. Maybe if I try both wrists?


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

rbanks40 said:


> For those that are interested in removing the fixed links so the watch can be worn with the stock clasp I have a bit of bad news.
> 
> I don't plan on selling my Cascais so I thought I'd take a crack at shortening my bracelet as it's the way I prefer to wear this watch. I took a pair of wire cutters and EASILY popped off two links. "This is a breeze" I thought. Then when I went to affix the newly shortened bracelet to the stock clasp I realized that the bore size of the permanent links is smaller than the bore of the removable links. The pin won't fit.
> 
> ...


I was also thinking about that scheme to shorten the bracelet. Thankfully you've already given us the intelligence that it won't work easily.

Mine actually hasn't arrived yet, but I'm surprised that they put such a beast of a bracelet on the watch. That clasp is truly huge. I guess you "real men" with 8" wrists can make it work, but me, with a puny 6.5" wrist have no chance.

I'll just have to dig into my strap horde and find something that will work. In the end, the heavy bracelet would have never worked for me, so it's good that I don't have to go through the effort of shortening it.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sorry, I do not know for sure at this point. It was brought up in another thread about a different brand. I also heard that from someone who has their watches assembled and regulated here in the US.
> 
> It's been a good movement overall and the several I owned have been accurate whether in my Zodiac watches or micros.
> I have had so many little weird stuff happen with eta 2824 and bad performance, that I doesn't bother me. All brands have their issue. I think it's great serval here have +6/7 secs variation right out of the box.
> ...


Brice,
Thanks for the added information!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

FYI - the Borealis rubber straps are amazing......I added several to my order, as I had heard goods things about them....
i have an Isofran and comparing the 2 the Borealis wins out!
wearing a blue one on my PADI Tuna (sorry, no pics) and just love it!
$25 US is an absolute steal

found a pic....


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Yep, I also agree. The Borealis rubber straps are indeed better than the Isofranes that I also own -- more comfortable, pliable, and equally well manufactured. All that is missing in the vanilla scent.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rbanks40 said:


> For those that are interested in removing the fixed links so the watch can be worn with the stock clasp I have a bit of bad news.
> 
> I don't plan on selling my Cascais so I thought I'd take a crack at shortening my bracelet as it's the way I prefer to wear this watch. I took a pair of wire cutters and EASILY popped off two links. "This is a breeze" I thought. Then when I went to affix the newly shortened bracelet to the stock clasp I realized that the bore size of the permanent links is smaller than the bore of the removable links. The pin won't fit.
> 
> ...


We had a nearly identical issue with one of our models, wherein the bracelets were a tad long for guys with smaller wrists. They were only sizable down to about 6.5".

A few of my smaller-wristed customers were able to cut links out, and get the bracelet to fit, though, despite the fact they found the same challenge as you did - the hole in the center link left behind when the permanent link was cut out has a smaller bore than the screw bars used in the removable links.

Ideally, someone, hopefully a professional, would drill out the hole in the center-link, to get the bore large enough that it can accommodate the screw-bar's larger diameter. This isn't something you want to attempt with garden-variety home tools. Drilling a small hole straight through a small piece of 316 steel requires more than a hand-held drill and strong arms.

However, one guy documented his less-than-ideal solution here - The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread - Page 279.

If I understood him right, rather than boring out the hole in the center-link, he just hammered the screw bar through it and into the removable link.

However, I think doing that essentially turns the removable link at that joint into another permanent link (good luck getting that screw bar out again once you hammered it through), which isn't a problem for him, since he's never selling the watch.

For those of you who might sell the watch someday, I'd recommend having the hole in the center link drilled out. But, if you go the hammer method, it sounds like the bracelet would still be fairly sizable for a wide range of wrist sizes, and shouldn't (at least not logically) hurt the resell value much, if at all.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Read this repose on the Borealis forum:

I already stated we are working a solution for the smaller wrists (below 6.75 inches). Additional pressure won't help with a gracious solution. Probably all result of too high expectations for a 350-450 USD watch.

If I buy a watch with a bracelet.....I expect it to fit my wrist. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Quicksilver said:


> Read this repose on the Borealis forum:
> 
> I already stated we are working a solution for the smaller wrists (below 6.75 inches). Additional pressure won't help with a gracious solution. Probably all result of too high expectations for a 350-450 USD watch.
> 
> ...


Agreed; if anyone buys a watch with a bracelet, the expectation is that it would be worn regardless of the wrist size. No one should have to spend extra money on another bracelet! The costs and manufacturing of the bracelet is built most certainly included into the price of the entire package! Another point to consider is that many of us waited quite a long time (delays and all) to receive this watch. If I remember correctly, the bracelet was highlighted to be a coveted feature and selling point. Hey, I get it...investing in a micro brand comes with some risks including no refunds on deposits...Borealis is firm with this policy believe me...however, a response like this is very concerning..somewhat boarding on arrogance...while it's true that's it's a great watch at an amazing price point, let's not assume that every watch collector can easily part with said funds. Some of us make considerable sacrifices to feed our love for watches...we even dodge our wives and hide the packages lol. That said, I do hope that the solution Borealis comes up with will suffice. Especially if they're not trying to isolate a portion of their customer base.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

SirJP said:


> ..somewhat boarding on arrogance...


Yes, but the more you read their forum responses the more you realize it's par for the course. I was frankly surprised that simplewatchman wasn't told off.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Borealis is gonna take care of any and every person that has an issue with the bracelet not having enough screw links to remove. 

There's nothing to be concerned about. 

You can try to read between the lines but everyone will be taken care of. They always have top notch customer service. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Quicksilver said:


> Read this repose on the Borealis forum:
> 
> I already stated we are working a solution for the smaller wrists (below 6.75 inches). Additional pressure won't help with a gracious solution. Probably all result of too high expectations for a 350-450 USD watch.
> 
> ...


I understand the issues and the comments about price vs. features and respect the owners of Borealis......

BUT

They should have said that the bracelet that was shipped with the watch wouldn't fit wrists under a certain size. To ship it and then have those customers find out that they have a useless bracelet isn't really great customer service.

What if the bracelet would only accommodate 7.5" wrists, maximum? Do you think that would be well-received?

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

taike said:


> Yes, but the more you read their forum responses the more you realize it's par for the course. I was frankly surprised that simplewatchman wasn't told off.


I do see your point as well; but again, and for some of us, $350-$400 is a lot of coin to fork over so that's why you would see these responses. The excitement builds and so does the expectation. I'm grateful my wrist size is 7 3/4. I do feel for the others. I'm sure borealis will make it right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> Borealis is gonna take care of any and every person that has an issue with the bracelet not having enough screw links to remove.
> 
> There's nothing to be concerned about.
> 
> ...


I agree regarding the CS from what I have read. The concern I have is in that last statement. For a micro to say something like that leaves a bad taste and really makes me 2nd guess purchasing a watch from that company.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Quicksilver said:


> I agree regarding the CS from what I have read. The concern I have is in that last statement. For a micro to say something like that leaves a bad taste and really makes me 2nd guess purchasing a watch from that company.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saying they will fix the issue as a small company leaves a bad taste?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

elconquistador said:


> Saying they will fix the issue as a small company leaves a bad taste?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Did you read the quote I posted from the Borealis forum?

Too high expectations.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Quicksilver said:


> I agree regarding the CS from what I have read. The concern I have is in that last statement. For a micro to say something like that leaves a bad taste and really makes me 2nd guess purchasing a watch from that company.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that wasn't a good line to write. Maria or Carlos might've been having a bad day that day. I always give the benefit of the doubt when there's a perfect track record.

But at the end of the day, they'll take care of everyone, guaranteed. That's why I'm a fan for life. They go above and beyond the call of duty.

This is why I love some microbrands. They have plenty of time for us and pride in what they do. They won't leave anyone hanging.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Borealis and Prometheus are great brands. Great watches and good customer service. Think they will make it right. But I certainly understand everyone's frustration. 

Hoping they solve their bracelet issues on future releases.

In the mean time I'd recommend trying it on a rubber strap, nato or canvas. All look like great options from the prototype pics I've seen. 


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

hikeNbike said:


> Borealis and Prometheus are great brands. Great watches and good customer service. Think they will make it right. But I certainly understand everyone's frustration.
> 
> Hoping they solve their bracelet issues on future releases.
> 
> ...


Or mesh  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Luckily I have bought Vulcanized rubber and NATO strap as alternatives. For now, I shall not comment any further about the bracelet as they are already working on a solution. I agree that additional pressure won't do us any better either.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Or mesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Mesh looks really nice in the white dial. Hoping I made the right decision on the blue and brown. Really loving everyone's white dials.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

hikeNbike said:


> Yes Mesh looks really nice in the white dial. Hoping I made the right decision on the blue and brown. Really loving everyone's white dials.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Here you go ma' man !



































No wrong choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Quicksilver said:


> Read this repose on the Borealis forum:
> 
> I already stated we are working a solution for the smaller wrists (below 6.75 inches). Additional pressure won't help with a gracious solution. Probably all result of too high expectations for a 350-450 USD watch.
> 
> ...


Yes I replied to him surprised by that as well. I don't think it's unreasonable for a watch at any price, if you buy it with a bracelet to expect it to fit.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the pics Luis the brown and blue look really nice. I have a blue borealis rubber on order, a racing style leather strap black with blue stitching and some toxic Natos for the blue to try out. Brown will probably be harder to match, I like that dark leather NATO you have, taking suggestions on what else might work with the brown dial.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

hikeNbike said:


> Thanks for the pics Luis the brown and blue look really nice. I have a blue borealis rubber on order, a racing style leather strap black with blue stitching and some toxic Natos for the blue to try out. Brown will probably be harder to match, I like that dark leather NATO you have, taking suggestions on what else might work with the brown dial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I wish Toxic NATO's fit me. I wear PhenomeNATO's a lot. I currently been wearing the black on BC straps that have that hole in the middle. These but in black.







they're really comfy. A bit cheap on the buckle department but feel good on the wrist.

Best look is that 8-10 dollar chocolate NATO I got from eBay.

I wish I had some honey/marble like champagne color leather for it. The camel stingray didn't work out as I planned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a couple straps coming in that I will try on the brown to see if they match up. If not may look for a chocolate brown NATO like yours. If I can't find a strap to fit color wise bracelet should be fine for me my 7.75 inch wrist will be able to handle the bracelet no problem. BC rubber in black I could get as well.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

Any shots yet of this thing on the NATO it comes with that I missed?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

FW07 said:


> Any shots yet of this thing on the NATO it comes with that I missed?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


On the blue, the shiny black zulu is ugly. I don't like it at all. Maybe if it was grey. It's also really thick material, thicker than my other zulu. IMO this should have been a 3 ring zulu at this thickness.


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

zymphad said:


> On the blue, the shiny black zulu is ugly. I don't like it at all. Maybe if it was grey. It's also really thick material, thicker than my other zulu. IMO this should have been a 3 ring zulu at this thickness.


Yeah shiny black doesnt sound like a good combo with blue. Damn. So this thing is coming with a bracelet that won't fit me and Zulu that won't look good. Leather it is to start then I guess.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

hikeNbike said:


> I have a couple straps coming in that I will try on the brown to see if they match up. If not may look for a chocolate brown NATO like yours. If I can't find a strap to fit color wise bracelet should be fine for me my 7.75 inch wrist will be able to handle the bracelet no problem. BC rubber in black I could get as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Here we go. Found more old shots

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

FW07 said:


> Yeah shiny black doesnt sound like a good combo with blue. Damn. So this thing is coming with a bracelet that won't fit me and Zulu that won't look good. Leather it is to start then I guess.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


$8-10 leather NATO from eBay 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I wonder how this happens? Design flaw? Didn't test it? From what I recall Carlos only has a 7"wrist. I'm surprised the factory didn't catch this. Even one of the early reviews said the bracelet was too long. This was similar to what happened to me with my scorpion fish. Or maybe we are expecting too much out of a$400 watch as they say.



zymphad said:


> Yes I replied to him surprised by that as well. I don't think it's unreasonable for a watch at any price, if you buy it with a bracelet to expect it to fit.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nevermind.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

FW07 said:


> Any shots yet of this thing on the NATO it comes with that I missed?


Some pics of the included Zulu on the Cascais ...

Need to remove the spring bars before installing, as the strap is on the thick side.

































It is quite soft and comfortable on the wrist.

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

... On a Cincy Stealth SB Bond nato ...









Slightly more streamlined look.

Regards,


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

That Zulu looks like a high quality piece


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Regarding the "too long bracelet" I feel for you small wristed guys. It's the reverse of a not too rate situation for us bigger fellows where we get a watch with a strap or bracelet that is too short, even with all links included. That was often the case with Chinese (made) watches.
It's very possible that after being yelled at for making them too short the manufacturers have gotten the message "westerners have big wrists, make bracelets longer" but went to far on the other direction.
Anyway, I'm sure Borealis will solve the problem for everybody who is affected affected... Albeit the real best solution would be "eat more, drink more beers, go to the gym more often, play golf in thick roughs" or some similar plan 😎

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

commanche said:


> That Zulu looks like a high quality piece


It is. I actually wish it was longer though, as not much material left to fold it back into links. Also, grey or military olive I think is a more neutral color that would look good with any of the Cascais models, or a bond. Again at that thickness, a 3 ring zulu is better.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

To repeat what I posted on the Borealis forum...

A similar style of clasp construction is used on many of the 'serious tool watch' microbrand divers in the market today - Borealis aren't the first to use it, nor will they be the last. It's a bit small minded to treat it like a defect when the reality is any given watch is best suited to a certain range of wrist sizes.

If you've got a small wrist (i'm 6.75" by the way) and want the Cascais to fit you perfectly, leave an extra link in, buy a brushed butterfly bracelet clasp from StrapCode (https://www.strapcode.com/store/20m...-with-release-button-p-1874.html#.WSqnX2h96Uk) and you're laughing.









The clasp used by Maria on the Cascais really is a 'premium' option as she stated - StrapCode sells them as well and they're among the most expensive clasps on the site. So don't feel shortchanged, you got 'the best', but it's just not ideal for your little twig wrists 

https://www.strapcode.com/store/20m...ension-clasp-brushed-p-3211.html#.WSqnN2h96Uk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Blue pencil hands with date invoice paid and shipped! Be here weds!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm more upset by the high expectations comment then anything else. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> I'm more upset by the high expectations comment then anything else.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Maria apologize on behalf of her husband. And they are working on a four permanent link bracelet. The customer service on this issue is great IMO. I'd think with many other brands they would have ignored it for Cascais and took it under consideration for the next watch.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

zymphad said:


> Maria apologize on behalf of her husband. And they are working on a four permanent link bracelet. The customer service on this issue is great IMO. I'd think with many other brands they would have ignored it for Cascais and took it under consideration for the next watch.


Yes they have always been very helpful and I'm glad to hear an apology was issued. I enjoy the price point and features offered in most of their watches. It seems like the comment was a lapse in judgement. I'm going back to waiting for the watch which I am very excited to have In hand. I have confidence the issue will be resolved as their history shows a dedication to customers.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

phlabrooy said:


> Some pics of the included Zulu on the Cascais ...


Thanks! That is a good looking strap although I don't think it will work on the blue. I'm sure I'll put it to use somewhere though.

All these pictures of the black are making me wish I could afford 2.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

zymphad said:


> Maria apologize on behalf of her husband. And they are working on a four permanent link bracelet. The customer service on this issue is great IMO. I'd think with many other brands they would have ignored it for Cascais and took it under consideration for the next watch.


That seems like a perfect solution. Keeps the cost down to Borealis as only the people who really need them will request. No need to create a whole new bracelet, of course.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Finally received my invoice for the balance on my watch. Hope to have it late this week!

Edit: My watch is white dial, pencil hands, no date...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> Some pics of the included Zulu on the Cascais ...
> 
> Need to remove the spring bars before installing, as the strap is on the thick side.
> 
> ...


That looks great but please consider buying curved spring bars. I used to have issues all the time and those days are over. I think I paid like $10-12 for 50 of them from an Asian seller. I just checked and was too long ago so it's not on my purchase history or I'd share link.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Any blue or black pencil/dates invoiced yet?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

elconquistador said:


> Any blue or black pencil/dates invoiced yet?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Yes mine was invoiced yesterday...blue pencil with date.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

The zulu strap is very soft/smooth material. It is comfortable, trying it on the turtle. But I still prefer a thinner nato.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

brboot said:


> Yes mine was invoiced yesterday...blue pencil with date.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Refresh, refresh, refresh....

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Random Letters (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah my black pencil date shipped yesterday. C3x1.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Invoiced,paid, and shipped Cascais White Dial Pencil Hands No Date.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

dpage said:


> Invoiced,paid, and shipped Cascais White Dial Pencil Hands No Date.


Me too!


----------



## smitdavi (Oct 31, 2009)

To those of you that have received theirs already, did you have to sign for the package? My wife and I are both traveling for work, and I'm afraid we'll miss it if I have to sign.

Also, did it come FedEx, UPS, or USPS?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

smitdavi said:


> To those of you that have received theirs already, did you have to sign for the package? My wife and I are both traveling for work, and I'm afraid we'll miss it if I have to sign.
> 
> Also, did it come FedEx, UPS, or USPS?


Unless you paid extra for fedex, it will come by usps registered, which requires signature. You can request vacation hold at usps.com


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mine was FEDEX, and no signature....I work at home and have a big dog, so no worries hearing them do the drop and dash!

following on from one of my earlier comments, my love of the Borealis rubber continues to grow.....I got 4 with my Cascais, mixed color's and sizes...

here the black 24mm and the Orange 22mm

amazing value at $25 US


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Paid for my blue, cathedral, no date.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

smitdavi said:


> To those of you that have received theirs already, did you have to sign for the package? My wife and I are both traveling for work, and I'm afraid we'll miss it if I have to sign.
> 
> Also, did it come FedEx, UPS, or USPS?


Last year, my Estoril 300 came via USPS standard shipping and did not require a signature. I expect the Cascais on its way to me now to be similarly handled and it will just be placed in my mail box like a normal package.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

taike said:


> Yes, but the more you read their forum responses the more you realize it's par for the course. I was frankly surprised that simplewatchman wasn't told off.


Bro, why are you surprised? I think I was reasonably polite and fair. No?


----------



## samanderson (Aug 16, 2011)

I've been reading through this thread. There seemed to be a very valid concern about the matching of the BW9 on the hands and the dial markers. It was stated repeatedly that this was a photo-issue that would be resolved. 

Initial photos of a dozen dials and hands looked like the issue persisted. But some wrote not to judge to soon: they were men of faith!

So, what's the verdict? 

Also, what's the overall finish on these watches? With what other brand might you compare?

Cheers


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Finish is great, compared to.... Well anything south of 1500 dollars, I'd say.
The mismatch was obviously going to be persistent during the first thousands of pics as the watches were a handful of protos made at the same time.
With the production models being just delivered there has been no complain so far. I can't say for the bgw9 since I have the white so c3 x1, but mine has fine homogenous lume on hands and markers 

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

elconquistador said:


> Any blue or black pencil/dates invoiced yet?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Invoiced for both. Yay.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Can't speak to lume issues, as my C3x1 is nice and consistent across the hands and markers, with even glow....

brand (micro anyway) comparison would put it above Armida, Maranez and Prometheus, but below H20 and Helson......

learning to love the bracelet as well!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Cascais in the wild!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

This is my first time choosing the "slow" method of shipping (I'm usually quite impatient but since I purchased two different models I was trying to keep cost down on my end). I keep checking tracking and it says its untrackable. I'm not worried as I've always been very happy with Borealis. Just wondering for those who've chosen the slower "cheaper" method of delivery, how long should I expect it to take (I'm in Texas)?


----------



## smitdavi (Oct 31, 2009)

trf2271 said:


> Cascais in the wild!


Seeing pictures of the black in the wild has me questioning my choice of the blue......


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

smitdavi said:


> Seeing pictures of the black in the wild has me questioning my choice of the blue......


Can't comment on the blue, but the black is really, really good


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

smitdavi said:


> Seeing pictures of the black in the wild has me questioning my choice of the blue......


Don't be. The blue is the best.


----------



## Watchguru58 (Apr 21, 2010)

rhaykal said:


> This is my first time choosing the "slow" method of shipping (I'm usually quite impatient but since I purchased two different models I was trying to keep cost down on my end). I keep checking tracking and it says its untrackable. I'm not worried as I've always been very happy with Borealis. Just wondering for those who've chosen the slower "cheaper" method of delivery, how long should I expect it to take (I'm in Texas)?


From previous experience I've seen it take about 14-15 days to Utah and if you choose postal it can't be tracked once it ships. It will just show up in your mailbox one day.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Watchguru58 said:


> From previous experience I've seen it take about 14-15 days to Utah and if you choose postal it can't be tracked once it ships. It will just show up in your mailbox one day.


Thanks. I assumed it'd just kinda pop one day. Didnt know how much time I should expect. Hopefully they both turn up at some point this week


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

rhaykal said:


> Just wondering for those who've chosen the slower "cheaper" method of delivery, how long should I expect it to take (I'm in Texas)?


My experience: two weeks. That is what it took to get my Estoril last year using the slow method and I expect my Cascais to arrive in a state bordering yours by the end of this week.


----------



## Pairush (Oct 24, 2016)

rhaykal said:


> This is my first time choosing the "slow" method of shipping (I'm usually quite impatient but since I purchased two different models I was trying to keep cost down on my end). I keep checking tracking and it says its untrackable. I'm not worried as I've always been very happy with Borealis. Just wondering for those who've chosen the slower "cheaper" method of delivery, how long should I expect it to take (I'm in Texas)?


This time I chose the slow method (via post office) for my cascais and the result is fantastic. Shipping starts Mon 22May and it arrives Thailand Fri 26May. Almost quick as shipping by Fedex. Plus it's free of customs duty due to low price declared on the invoice. Superb job from Maria...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Out of interest - do the 'regular post' packages come with a full invoice attached or just a declared value on the customs ticket?


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

My only wish for the Blue Cascais would have been option to have the X1 lume.


----------



## Pairush (Oct 24, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Out of interest - do the 'regular post' packages come with a full invoice attached or just a declared value on the customs ticket?


Mine only declared value on the customs label attached on the package.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

zymphad said:


> My only wish for the Blue Cascais would have been option to have the X1 lume.


I have a blue and a black dialed on the way. I'll post pictures comparing lume.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rhaykal said:


> This is my first time choosing the "slow" method of shipping (I'm usually quite impatient but since I purchased two different models I was trying to keep cost down on my end). I keep checking tracking and it says its untrackable. I'm not worried as I've always been very happy with Borealis. Just wondering for those who've chosen the slower "cheaper" method of delivery, how long should I expect it to take (I'm in Texas)?


My experience has been about 10 days in average for the various Borealis I've ordered regular mail. You can track them initially on the Portuguese PO site. After that I've had some arrive to my house within ever receiving a USPS update. Last one showed my usps dashboard after it passed customs. 
I didn't have to sign for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have received the watch, a few initial impressions, the bracelet fits my slightly over 7in wrist quite well once sized, quality seems(bracelet) OK but I don't love it, the clasp is huge and seems in contrast to the sleek design of the watch head but I love the divers extension so I guess it's a trade off . The bezel, dial, hands and crystal all look amazing, this watch feels very versatile, can dress it up or down. The crown wasn't overly smooth but was quite easy to use. I was doubting my no date choice but I'm thrilled I didn't get the date, the dial is just super sleek and free of clutter. This one has bgw9 and its evenly applied and it looks really cool after quick charge in sunlight. The size seems to be a personal sweet spot and I love it. Overall I would say I'm thrilled it seems well put together and solid the only downside is the bracelet is not my favorite but I plan on putting this on a canvas now that I have the bracelet sized. Also this watch hobby has me considering manscaping my extremely hairy arms.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

I've just received my white dial+pencil hands Cascais. I think it's wonderful, but even after removing all the removable links from the bracelet, it's still too large for my wrist. It's the first time for me! Anyone experiencing fitting issues?


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

MattPap said:


> I've just received my white dial+pencil hands Cascais. I think it's wonderful, but even after removing all the removable links from the bracelet, it's still too large for my wrist. It's the first time for me! Anyone experiencing fitting issues?


Scroll back a page or two... It's a known issue.


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks very much!!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

MattPap said:


> I've just received my white dial+pencil hands Cascais. I think it's wonderful, but even after removing all the removable links from the bracelet, it's still too large for my wrist. It's the first time for me! Anyone experiencing fitting issues?


Send Borealis an email. They'll take care of you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

My White Cascais no-date, cathedral hands came today.

Wow, that's a big bracelet! Given that I have small wrists, I just took it off straightaway and put it away. Not a real NATO fan, so that's in the box too.

Put it on a well-used Hirsch brown/cream strap that seems to work with it well. It's pretty sharp looking.

Skip










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

MattPap said:


> I've just received my white dial+pencil hands Cascais. I think it's wonderful, but even after removing all the removable links from the bracelet, it's still too large for my wrist. It's the first time for me! Anyone experiencing fitting issues?


Borealis' solution approach seems to be that they'll send replacement, 4-fixed-links-per-side bracelets (sans buckle) to those who need them.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

skipwilliams said:


> Borealis' solution approach seems to be that they'll send replacement, 4-fixed-links-per-side bracelets (sans buckle) to those who need them.
> 
> Skip
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Any news when they'll do this?


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Any news when they'll do this?


Email I got said July

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Another reason why I love Damasko/H2O style bracelets where EVERY link is adjustable. Means you never need to worry about incorrect sizing.


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

rhaykal said:


> This is my first time choosing the "slow" method of shipping (I'm usually quite impatient but since I purchased two different models I was trying to keep cost down on my end). I keep checking tracking and it says its untrackable. I'm not worried as I've always been very happy with Borealis. Just wondering for those who've chosen the slower "cheaper" method of delivery, how long should I expect it to take (I'm in Texas)?


My two Cascais: shipped the 18th and 22nd, both arrived today the 30th (MN). That's 8-12 days.
Here is outcome...





Didn't bother with the bracelets as I'm not a bracelet guy (unless it's titanium), put them both on rubber with deployant clasp. I have to say these are the perfect size for me, love the thinness and 80g head weight. Crown is easy to manipulate and lume is outstanding. Worth the wait!


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Seems like a lot of people are having issues with the bracelet. I remember the prototypes sent for initial review had big bracelets, bit it was supposed to have been addressed and the issue fixed. Do all the watches still have big bracelet's, or is it that some of the old bracelets slipped through QA/QC?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Rogco said:


> Seems like a lot of people are having issues with the bracelet. I remember the prototypes sent for initial review had big bracelets, bit it was supposed to have been addressed and the issue fixed. Do all the watches still have big bracelet's, or is it that some of the old bracelets slipped through QA/QC?


Seems that all watches come with large bracelets. They're very fine if your wrists are 7.25" and upward. Apparently if you don't like a tight fit it can still be ok down to 7"...

I'm happy with my bracelet (but my wrist is just south of 8") and find that's generally better to have longer straps/bracelets than shorter ones... My just received Unimatic Due has the two straps on the short side and it's really not optimal (well, the rubber/silicone one is actually ok, the flap is long enough to get under the retainers, even if that's barely so)

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

More reviews!


----------



## Random Letters (Feb 23, 2011)

What's up with the missing hash marks on the bezel? Am I missing something?


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

This is simply the best bezel I've ever seen. I love this bezel. I wish more watches had a thin bezel like this. Also feels great turning it, overall, this is what makes the watch so awesome for me, the bezel. Also large indices on a thin case, great look.

As for the STP movement... Surprised. The second hand movement isn't as smooth as I thought it would be, you can definitely see every single beat easily. I would say a Seiko 4R36 is as smooth as the STP, and that's just disappointing. But still happy with it, it's been accurate and it works well.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Random Letters said:


> What's up with the missing hash marks on the bezel? Am I missing something?


A picture would help what is missing?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Random Letters (Feb 23, 2011)

Just look back a few posts...there are not 4 hash marks between the numbers, there are three.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Mine arrived today in the Southwest US, eight days in transit. I received a blue dial, no date, BGW9 lume, pencil hands Cascais. First impressions: it's a substantial watch, quite hefty in feel. I am not a bracelet enthusiast so I immediately mounted the watch on a Borealis 22 mm rubber strap that I had also ordered. I won't be able to offer an opinion about the bracelet since I probably won't ever use it, but like the watch it is quite substantial in weight. There was a slight bit of glue residue on the bezel at the 10 o'clock position which I quickly removed with a Q-tip soaked with some Goo Gone. The blue of the bezel and dial has a slight grayish tone, but unlike my blue Oris Aquis it is pleasantly more blue than gray. The bezel is a bit stiff as expected for a brand new watch, with little play and is easy to grip (unlike my Seiko Turtle, which is too smoothly finished). All alignment is spot on. The brushed finish of the case is nicely done with a very subtle polished line between the top and the sides. The application of lume on the hands matches perfectly the density of those on the indices, which is something I noted amiss in the images of the prototypes. The polished metal surrounds of the applied indices and hands is a really nice touch and gives the watch a very classy look. The STP1-11 movement winds smoothly albeit with a bit more force required than seen in Seiko's 4R36 and 6R15 movements. It's very similar to the Selita SW-200 in the Aquis. It's too soon to tell about accuracy. It has a big dial with a relatively thin bezel so it wears fairly large on my 7-1/4 wrist, which suits me just fine as I prefer larger watches.

Overall: this is a very nice watch with pleasantly high quality for this price point, which has been a hallmark of Borealis's offering. It's a shame about the bracelet sizing woes from those with smaller wrists as it will diminish the buzz about what they have accomplished with this timepiece. I hope they resolve this issue quickly for the sake of their reputation and for those affected with sizing problems.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Random Letters said:


> What's up with the missing hash marks on the bezel? Am I missing something?


They're there, it's just bc the markers are big. There are only three tho at 12 o'clock due to the double marker.


----------



## Random Letters (Feb 23, 2011)

No the bezel, not the dial...



nymfan said:


> They're there, it's just bc the markers are big. There are only three tho at 12 o'clock due to the double marker.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Random Letters said:


> No the bezel, not the dial...


Apparently I forgot how to read.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Now that you pointed it out it does mess with the symmetry


----------



## Random Letters (Feb 23, 2011)

nymfan said:


> Apparently I forgot how to read.


Lol...it may be common, I don't think I've owned a watch with minute markers on the bezel before. It just struck me as odd.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Random Letters said:


> Just look back a few posts...there are not 4 hash marks between the numbers, there are three.


Eh, doesn't bother me. As long as the 12/24 triangle lines up perfectly, that's all that matters. On a dive bezel like this, only the 12 pip matters, in fact wouldn't mind if that's all there was on the bezel.

What they got right though, the three indices line up with the minute markers on the dial. So it's not that bad.

In hindsight, I think Borealis should have just removed the indices altogether and just left the hour markers.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Random Letters said:


> Lol...it may be common, I don't think I've owned a watch with minute markers on the bezel before. It just struck me as odd.


Yeah, looks to be fairly common.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I have a Magrette Moana Pacific with the STP movement. First thing i did notice is that the rotor is louder and stiffer feeling. The winding is also more "gritty" in feel. And of course i was expecting a smoother sweep with the 28.8 bph, but im used to seikos so it doesnt bother me too much. I think the 9015 has a smoother sweep. 

Invoice paid last weekend for white pencil date. Should be here within the next week or so. First white dialed watch so i hope i chose properly.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Until I either wait for the smaller bracelet from Borealis or buy a smaller clasp from Strapcode, I think I'll leave it on a Dagaz olive xulu.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

My respect for Seiko's lume is even greater now that I have the Cascais. The Seiko lume is brighter than the BGW9. Seiko lume also charges faster. Once charged, I admit the BGW9 is a torch, but it's high brightness only lasts 1/2 time of Seiko. The low light on BGW9 lasts decently long, but still not close to Seiko's. It's a good lume, but nowhere close to Seiko's. The improved lume on the SRP77x series, just much much better than BGW9. I'm curious about the X1.

The positives, the lume is applied evenly, and well. It is bright, and it does last long. It's great lume, the blue-green color is a nice touch for blue watch. 

Also now that I have a fully lumed bezel, I have to say... I'd rather they just have the 12 pip super bright and long lasting, protected, than the whole bezel lumed. It's a nice gimmick, but I'd rather see Borealis create an incredibly bright and long lasting pip instead.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

zymphad said:


> My respect for Seiko's lume is even greater now that I have the Cascais. The Seiko lume is brighter than the BGW9. Seiko lume also charges faster. Once charged, I admit the BGW9 is a torch, but it's high brightness only lasts 1/2 time of Seiko. The low light on BGW9 lasts decently long, but still not close to Seiko's. It's a good lume, but nowhere close to Seiko's. The improved lume on the SRP77x series, just much much better than BGW9. I'm curious about the X1.
> 
> The positives, the lume is applied evenly, and well. It is bright, and it does last long. It's great lume, the blue-green color is a nice touch for blue watch.
> 
> Also now that I have a fully lumed bezel, I have to say... I'd rather they just have the 12 pip super bright and long lasting, protected, than the whole bezel lumed. It's a nice gimmick, but I'd rather see Borealis create an incredibly bright and long lasting pip instead.


Lumibrite isn't as bright and powerful as C3 X1 but definitely more powerful than BGW9.

I definitely prefer lume on every minute marker on bezel over just a lume pip. I wouldn't call it a gimmick, more like more eye candy that I really appreciate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

Lee_K said:


> Mine arrived today in the Southwest US, eight days in transit. I received a blue dial, no date, BGW9 lume, pencil hands Cascais. First impressions: it's a substantial watch, quite hefty in feel. I am not a bracelet enthusiast so I immediately mounted the watch on a Borealis 22 mm rubber strap that I had also ordered. I won't be able to offer an opinion about the bracelet since I probably won't ever use it, but like the watch it is quite substantial in weight. There was a slight bit of glue residue on the bezel at the 10 o'clock position which I quickly removed with a Q-tip soaked with some Goo Gone. The blue of the bezel and dial has a slight grayish tone, but unlike my blue Oris Aquis it is pleasantly more blue than gray. The bezel is a bit stiff as expected for a brand new watch, with little play and is easy to grip (unlike my Seiko Turtle, which is too smoothly finished). All alignment is spot on. The brushed finish of the case is nicely done with a very subtle polished line between the top and the sides. The application of lume on the hands matches perfectly the density of those on the indices, which is something I noted amiss in the images of the prototypes. The polished metal surrounds of the applied indices and hands is a really nice touch and gives the watch a very classy look. The STP1-11 movement winds smoothly albeit with a bit more force required than seen in Seiko's 4R36 and 6R15 movements. It's very similar to the Selita SW-200 in the Aquis. It's too soon to tell about accuracy. It has a big dial with a relatively thin bezel so it wears fairly large on my 7-1/4 wrist, which suits me just fine as I prefer larger watches.
> 
> Overall: this is a very nice watch with pleasantly high quality for this price point, which has been a hallmark of Borealis's offering. It's a shame about the bracelet sizing woes from those with smaller wrists as it will diminish the buzz about what they have accomplished with this timepiece. I hope they resolve this issue quickly for the sake of their reputation and for those affected with sizing problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Cascais landed tonight as well and the quality doesn't disappoint, case finish and dial are great, the lume is wow... I knew the watch but hadn't handled a white model
Or date model or C3X1 model yet so those are new aspects to the watch vs. the two prototypes I handled. This lume is most definitely a notch or two above that of the blue proto which was already very good. 
The date is so well integrated that it's a non-issue even for a no date guy like me. 
I like the white dial but it's all a little monochrome and can be bland in some lighting. Perhaps a bit darker bezel and black surround for the markers would have provided a bit of visual contrast. But I think that switching to a contrasting dark or colorful strap will help a lot. I'll try my charcoal canvas tomorrow and a military green canvas too. The bracelet is a tad too lose for my 7" left wrist so it's on my 7 1/4" right wrist for a snug fit























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguru58 (Apr 21, 2010)

I also received my Cascais White dial with date C3 X1 in the mail today. I think it's a great watch for the money. I did notice that the third micro hole isn't machined correctly with the bracelet so I can only use the outer two micro holes (I believe someone else mentioned this as well). I have a 7.25" wrist and it's the perfect fit. If anyone wears it below this wrist size it will most likely be loose and not fit properly. The lume is insane and probably the best I've seen yet. This is my first STP movement and so far it keeps decent time for a non-COSC grade movement. There isn't a very defined click when pulling the crown out to the quick date set, but there is when pulled out to set the time. The movement winds similar to other movements in this class i.e. 9015, 4R36, etc. so no complaints there either. I think the watch is fantastic looking on the wrist. Like others have mentioned the clasp is definitely one of the bigger ones I've ever owned, but it will work just fine. All in all I'm very happy with the watch. I don't have any wrist shots, but mine looks like those that Brice took above. I will most likely leave mine on the bracelet, but this is definitely designed for straps. I might place one of my Hirsch rubber straps on it after some time.


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Out of interest - do the 'regular post' packages come with a full invoice attached or just a declared value on the customs ticket?


Doesn't matter. Your duty free in the US up to 750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

Got my blue cathedral date yesterday... wow. Can't stop looking at it. Love how different the color looks in different lights. 

I'm a small wristed guy so I threw on a leather strap that I think looks pretty good. I'll try to get a shot at some point. Fits a easily under a shirt cuff. Probably at the limit size wise for my wrist but not too big IMO. 

Lume is incredible. I don't usually sleep with a watch on but we have a newborn so I have been sleeping with one for the last week. Wore this one to bed last night and I could still read it easily at a glance 5-6 hours after it last saw some dim bedroom lighting. 

While I still think a black strap was a bad call for a blue watch, the included NATO is very nice. I put it on another watch that i usually rotate a bunch of natos on and don't think I'll be swapping it anytime soon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Agh! Just got a notice from Fedex. My watch got held up in Memphis and won't arrive today... Guess I have to wait one more day.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> My Cascais landed tonight as well and the quality doesn't disappoint, case finish and dial are great, the lume is wow... I knew the watch but hadn't handled a white model
> Or date model or C3X1 model yet so those are new aspects to the watch vs. the two prototypes I handled. This lume is most definitely a notch or two above that of the blue proto which was already very good.
> The date is so well integrated that it's a non-issue even for a no date guy like me.
> I like the white dial but it's all a little monochrome and can be bland in some lighting. Perhaps a bit darker bezel and black surround for the markers would have provided a bit of visual contrast. But I think that switching to a contrasting dark or colorful strap will help a lot. I'll try my charcoal canvas tomorrow and a military green canvas too. The bracelet is a tad too lose for my 7" left wrist so it's on my 7 1/4" right wrist for a snug fit
> ...


Could you do a little comparison between this and your Nodus Trieste? Interested to see how they stack up. If I can sell my Borealis the Trieste is a model I'm looking to pick up.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

trf2271 said:


> Could you do a little comparison between this and your Nodus Trieste? Interested to see how they stack up. If I can sell my Borealis the Trieste is a model I'm looking to pick up.


Sure. You are the third person to ask me in the last 12 hours 
But I'd rather not do it in this thread dedicated to the Borealis watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Got my blue Cascais delivered at work today. I ordered without date but reveived a date version. I think I will keep this one...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I received mine today..Sweet watch!! I have a 7.25- 7.5" wrist..I left one link in, fits nicely. Bracelet is equal to Nodus. Lume is insane. Dial and bezel are deep dark black, overall a sweet piece.









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Strap change









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

FW07 said:


> While I still think a black strap was a bad call for a blue watch, the included NATO is very nice. I put it on another watch that i usually rotate a bunch of natos on and don't think I'll be swapping it anytime soon.


I agree with you, the freebie black seatbelt material NATO is very high quality but doesn't work aesthetically with the blue dial and bezel. I've been experimenting with other NATOs this morning and find that this ToxicNATO colorectal cancer awareness strap is an interesting and colorful match. A brown leather Zulu might be the best choice of all, but I don't have any 22mm ones at the moment.


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

Couple quick shots of the blue









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dman2112 said:


> Doesn't matter. Your duty free in the US up to 750
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


but what if he's in new zealand?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Those who bought black..and like black watches... will be happy









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## djh1201 (Mar 18, 2006)

Loving my blue no date, even like the bracelet (surprising since I'm not usually a bracelet guy). Curious though if anyone has tried one on an Isofrane?


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

Mine came today. Clasp is a joke. Replaced with one that is much more suited to the watch.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

dman2112 said:


> Mine came today. Clasp is a joke. Replaced with one that is much more suited to the watch.
> 
> Say what???? The clasp on the new Cascais is great, IMHO. I sure would not want a Squale clasp on mine.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gaopa said:


> dman2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine came today. Clasp is a joke. Replaced with one that is much more suited to the watch.
> ...


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm loving my Cascais and personally I really like the clasp, though a tad on the big side, having the on fly adjustable clasp is awesome for me!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for your insight on the clasp, Jeep99dad. I have found that clasps that are long fit the underside of my 7.5" wrist well. Plus, I really like the adjustable feature of the Borealis clasp. The new Cascais is a good looking watch, I think. I like the pencil hand option.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I switched from bracelet to canvas, the clasp is large and mine has sharp edges, it looks good(engraved b and details) imo and is functional but I prefer it on canvas for the summer and will switch to leather in the fall. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gaopa said:


> Thanks for your insight on the clasp, Jeep99dad. I have found that clasps that are long fit the underside of my 7.5" wrist well. Plus, I really like the adjustable feature of the Borealis clasp. The new Cascais is a good looking watch, I think. I like the pencil hand option.


I agree on the ratcheting feature, being able to adjust the bracelet on the fly with the watch on the wrist is useful. Used that feature today in fact on my NTH Antilles. 
I think because my wrist isn't as manly as yours the clasp is a bit overwhelming 
The pencil hands give it a nice classic look for sure and more versatile appearance overall especially in black. I initially had selected pencil hands and then switched to the cathedral hands for a more funky look in contrast to my other watches. I may pick up a pencil hand in different color later on.

I can't wait to try one of my drunkartstraps canvas on it  and then my Hirsch Pure for contrast.


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I can't wait to try one of my drunkartstraps canvas on it  and then my Hirsch Pure for contrast.


What are you waiting for? Ha! I also am looking for a strap on my white dial when the cool red rubber is not needed.

Looking forward to your pics and ideas. Never figured out how to order from DrunkArt (?) :-s I need some canvas straps!


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> gaopa said:
> 
> 
> > I think many will agree that the clasp is great in terms of quality and the benefit of the integrated adjustable mechanism.
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here are some cell Q&D's

Just now 









This morning 



























I really like this watch, bracelet and all. The case design and dimensions, proportions, thin bezel... just work well for me. Love the clean sparse dial with the fun large markers and hands. I do want to try a black one. 
White is fun and different for me but I think I prefer blue. Brown is hot too. All winners really 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Here are some cell Q&D's
> 
> Just now
> 
> ...


I'm really liking it, very happy with almost all aspects, a few hiccups on the bracelet but thus has to be the most versatile water h I own.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here it is on a weathered canvas strap 


















And my grandson Loch sends hi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Is this the same clasp that is causing everyone the trouble?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Is this the same clasp that is causing everyone the trouble?
> 
> View attachment 11993202


No


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

taike said:


> No


Might be the same factory, so maybe. I don't have both to compare though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Might be the same factory, so maybe. I don't have both to compare though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, they are very similar, but not exactly the same. Could very well be from same factory.

NTH is 18mm vs Borealis at 20mm.

NTH is polished in the middle, brushed on the borders vs Borealis brushed in the middle, polished on the borders.

NTH none of the micro adjustments work vs Borealis one of them works.

Both are same length.

Both have sharp edges and corners.

Both are bulky in comparison to the respective bracelets.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

taike said:


> Actually, they are very similar, but not exactly the same. Could very well be from same factory.
> 
> NTH is 18mm vs Borealis at 20mm.
> 
> ...


So 2mm difference, what about the length ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> So 2mm difference, what about the length ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same length, both retracted and extended.

NTH tropics had 20mm lug width vs cascais 22mm, hence the clasp width difference


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

taike said:


> Same length, both retracted and extended.
> 
> NTH tropics had 20mm lug width vs cascais 22mm, hence the clasp width difference


Thank you.

And do you find them comfy or uncomfortable ?

What's your opinion ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I've got a 6.75" wrist. I've just finished removing the factory clasp and replacing it with my (somewhat weatherbeaten) StrapCode butterfly clasp. Works perfectly.

Video below - again, 6.75" wrist and doing this allows me to leave a full removable link in on either side, and the bracelet is attached to the clasp on the outermost pin holes.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> And do you find them comfy or uncomfortable ?
> 
> ...


For the price, I think they're ok. I'm used to this type of clasp, which is pretty common as you pointed out. But I can see where people can be a bit perturbed about the size if it's their first time.

The clasp length isn't really an issue, as I've seen non-ratcheting clasps from Hamilton and Eterna with similar length, but the cascais bracelet is a bit longer than normal.

I do wish the edges and corners weren't so sharp. I have ratcheting clasps from Mido and Edox where they chamfered or rounded. I want to say Armida also had something not so sharp, but I can't lay my hands on it right now.

I wish the NTH micro adjustments worked, but they made the connecting link too thick. I did manage to get the cascais third micro adjustment to work, if you hold the bracelet just right. I'm sort of used to not having all the micro adjustments work, as I've seen this on bracelets with diver extension, e.g. dagaz typhoon.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

taike said:


> For the price, I think they're ok. I'm used to this type of clasp, which is pretty common as you pointed out. But I can see where people can be a bit perturbed about the size if it's their first time.
> 
> The clasp length isn't really an issue, as I've seen non-ratcheting clasps from Hamilton and Eterna with similar length, but the cascais bracelet is a bit longer than normal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. 
I see what you mean about sharper edges. I have the Armida bracelet in 22mm and 24mm so that's kinda why I chuckle a little when anyone mentions the Cascais bracelet being heavy but I'm also not the normal customer at almost 8.5in wrist. At one point I had three of the 22mm ones and not one Armida of 22mm in collection.

Here's the Cascais inside and the Armida's surrounding it.










































Upon close inspection, I see what you're saying about sharp edges but you can see how often I wear them to work all day and never experienced anything negative or discomfort. In fact, I think the weight of clasp helps it stay centered on wrist very nicely.

You can see how beat up this clasp is from my very active job with my hands.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djh1201 (Mar 18, 2006)

That looks pretty nice, probably going to order one of these as I ended up taking off the bracelet doing to the thickness, sharp edges on the Borealis clasp.



BlackrazorNZ said:


> I've got a 6.75" wrist. I've just finished removing the factory clasp and replacing it with my (somewhat weatherbeaten) StrapCode butterfly clasp. Works perfectly.
> 
> Video below - again, 6.75" wrist and doing this allows me to leave a full removable link in on either side, and the bracelet is attached to the clasp on the outermost pin holes.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I've got a 6.75" wrist. I've just finished removing the factory clasp and replacing it with my (somewhat weatherbeaten) StrapCode butterfly clasp. Works perfectly.
> 
> Video below - again, 6.75" wrist and doing this allows me to leave a full removable link in on either side, and the bracelet is attached to the clasp on the outermost pin holes.


Actually, that clasp looks pretty good ...

Sleek and unobtrusive !!! Looks like it belongs there, too.

Great !

Regards,


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

After 48 hours, the STP1-11 has lost half a second. That's pretty remarkable performance.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IPA said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I've got a 6.75" wrist. I've just finished removing the factory clasp and replacing it with my (somewhat weatherbeaten) StrapCode butterfly clasp. Works perfectly.
> 
> Video below - again, 6.75" wrist and doing this allows me to leave a full removable link in on either side, and the bracelet is attached to the clasp on the outermost pin holes.


Great job  it's a great alternative for smaller wrists and those who prefer slimmer claps. Could you PM me the details on it ?

Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice day









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Came in yesterday! Build quality is excellent and pictures do not do this watch justice! The band like many others is just a bit too big. An additional link on each side would have fit perfectly. The black zulu strap is very nice, but does not go with the blue very well. While I wait for the new shorter band from borealis, need to find a band to wear for now!


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine is here. I actually tried it on quite a few leather straps but settled on this black canvas. Think it works pretty well.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Bought a flip lock deployment clasp that looks much thinner and shorter. I'm hoping that will allow the bracelet to fit perfectly, since it's only slightly too large. But that clasp, just does not fit with this thin watch case, just too bulky.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Great to see all the pics of the new Cascais as they hit the wrists  always love to see the different straps folks use.

Keep sharing pics 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Mine arrived this morning! Great watch for the price... I never intended to use the bracelet though I will give it a try later. For now I have a couple nato's inbound and have it on a spare Iso I had laying around. Apologies for the low quality cellphone pics, I am not a photographer!


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

That white looks good on the black iso style strap. I think it would look pretty sweet on a all white iso style rubber strap, but i dont think anyone makes one. Would be a fun look. 

getting excited for mine to come in. 

Does anybody know once all the orders have been shipped out, that we could order a separate bezel. I think the white would look fantastic with a black bezel.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Love this thing ! 
Shot from before clocking in at 12:30 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, the white/grey model is really quite a looker, especially on a variety of straps!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

TexasTaucher said:


> That white looks good on the black iso style strap. I think it would look pretty sweet on a all white iso style rubber strap, but i dont think anyone makes one. Would be a fun look.
> 
> getting excited for mine to come in.
> 
> Does anybody know once all the orders have been shipped out, that we could order a separate bezel. I think the white would look fantastic with a black bezel.


I think the only way is to get both models and swap yourself but not sure. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Blue no date with cathedral hands has landed. All links taken out and the clasp set to the narrowest setting. It's wearable, however looser than I prefer and slides around a little bit too much for my liking. I think one link less would be perfect. However not a deal breaker. My wrist is approx 17.9cm so not small, nor large, in-between I guess. Will send for the 4 link bracelet that Borealis have offered to send out. This should give me the flexibility to deal with "thick wrist' syndrome on hot days and the really easy micro adjustments on the buckle will quickly let me let out a bit of slack. I really like this feature on the bracelet. Some have complained about the adjustment holes on the buckle, mine are all great and work perfectly. May try a leather strap however I am a bracelet kind of guy.

The watch itself is stunning and interestingly at 42mm has a "greater wrist presence" than some of my other 42mm watches. I had to recheck the specifications because I thought it was 44mm. It appears to wear the same as my Christopher Ward Trident 600 (white dial) which is 44mm and still holds down the No. 1 title on my rotation list. This Cascais however has usurped quite a few others on that list and now sits near the top!! I think the thin bezel gives the dial a larger appearance, certainly when compared to my Steinhart Ocean 1 which is 42mm. Overall I really like this one.

I'm now seriously considering having a crack at the black no date and using the 10% discount Borealis has offered me... for this quality and movement, bargain!! I'll post photos later, particularly if I strap the watch.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I've got a 6.75" wrist. I've just finished removing the factory clasp and replacing it with my (somewhat weatherbeaten) StrapCode butterfly clasp. Works perfectly.
> 
> Video below - again, 6.75" wrist and doing this allows me to leave a full removable link in on either side, and the bracelet is attached to the clasp on the outermost pin holes.


Wow, very nice. Thanks for sharing. |>


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Have come full circle on the bracelet and may now not ever take it off.

granted, my wrist is 7.5", and I have no issues with sizing.....actually really like the buckle, very similar to that on my H2o...

keeping good time right now, at +8 secs, no issues winding or with the stem...

still think the quality and content of the watch exceeds the price point, and nice to see Borealis stepping up to sort out the bracelet issue and offer discounts.....

mind you, I don't really need another watch right now!

but the black, no date, pencil hands is really nice.........


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

No love for the brown dial?

anyone got one, in any configuration?

lets see some pics...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> Have come full circle on the bracelet and may now not ever take it off.
> 
> granted, my wrist is 7.5", and I have no issues with sizing.....actually really like the buckle, very similar to that on my H2o...
> 
> ...


I too like the bracelet, it's a nice quality and good adjustable on the fly clasp. The more you wear it, the more you like it. (Sizing aside)

I think it want to get a black or brown instead of white

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> No love for the brown dial?
> 
> anyone got one, in any configuration?
> 
> lets see some pics...


I have a brown dial coming. But I didn't pay for expedited shipping on it. Got the blue in via FedEx the other is coming in the slow route. Didn't want to pay the 45 shipping a second time, figure I can wear the blue while I wait patiently for the brown dial to land.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> still think the quality and content of the watch exceeds the price point, and nice to see Borealis stepping up to sort out the bracelet issue and offer discounts.....
> 
> mind you, I don't really need another watch right now! but the black, no date, pencil hands is really nice.........


Maybe we can do a two for one deal (you know, buy one get one free!!) :-d


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hmm, ordered a white then changed my order to a blue.
They sent me the white anyway :think:

Took a look at the white and thought I'd keep it, daughter convinced me :-d
The supplied nato is too thick for spring bar gap. Anyone else noticed this?

Will post some pics later..


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Hmm, ordered a white then changed my order to a blue.
> They sent me the white anyway :think:
> 
> Took a look at the white and thought I'd keep it, daughter convinced me :-d
> ...


A few people ran into this issue and I think they addressed it by not trying to slide the nato behind the spring bars. Instead they removed the spring bars, put the nato to the watch and then mounted the spring bar. As I'm writing this it doesn't sound like it will make sense but maybe someone else can explain it better.

And I am really digging the black/cathedral combo. I told myself I wasn't going to buy any more watches!


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh and a wristie from today. I've only worn one other watch since it came in last week and that was to mow the lawn.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

rbanks40 said:


> A few people ran into this issue and I think they addressed it by not trying to slide the nato behind the spring bars. Instead they removed the spring bars, put the nato to the watch and then mounted the spring bar. As I'm writing this it doesn't sound like it will make sense but maybe someone else can explain it better.
> 
> And I am really digging the black/cathedral combo. I told myself I wasn't going to buy any more watches!


thanks, got it!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

knightRider said:


> The supplied nato is too thick for spring bar gap. Anyone else noticed this?
> 
> Will post some pics later..


There are earlier posts mentioning this issue, with pics of the watch on this strap.

The strap will fit, and it's a quality one too. You just have to remove the spring bars to install it, and put them in again.

Regards,


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Hmm, ordered a white then changed my order to a blue.
> They sent me the white anyway :think:
> 
> Took a look at the white and thought I'd keep it, daughter convinced me :-d
> ...


I ordered about 50 curved spring bars from Asian eBay seller for less than $12 bucks. It's been a game changer for me, big time. I think we all need some.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> I ordered about 50 curved spring bars from Asian eBay seller for less than $12 bucks. It's been a game changer for me, big time. I think we all need some.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good point.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

knightRider said:


> good point.


Not only for NATOS, but for some leather and soft rubber straps too. It helps give that curvature that allows the strap to be worn in some cases that a regular spring bar wouldn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Arrived yesterday. Was supposed to be blue but turned out white but actually looks rather nice!
On a new blue nato as the straps supplied do not fit easily...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Arrived yesterday. Was supposed to be blue but turned out white but actually looks rather nice!
> On a new blue nato as the straps supplied do not fit easily...
> 
> View attachment 12013266


Dark strap looks good with the white watch. White seems to easily go with almost any color, very versatile.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Dark strap looks good with the white watch. White seems to easily go with almost any color, very versatile.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Indeed - I have an unhealthy fetish for white watches...


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Watch came in on Wednesday. Just sized the bracelet. Loving it. Now i just have to find a canvas strap that matches this lume.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I saw a photo of the NTH Antilles it seems to have an identical clasp, only difference is the branding. Seems to me a good chance they are produced in the same facility. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Got brown cathedral hands. Looks good but still lume mismatch dial and hands...

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

bricem13 said:


> Got brown cathedral hands. Looks good but still lume mismatch dial and hands...
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


Would you mind posting a picture? I'd be interested to see. Is the mismatch when the lume is glowing or in sunlight?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> I saw a photo of the NTH Antilles it seems to have an identical clasp, only difference is the branding. Seems to me a good chance they are produced in the same facility.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I own an Antilles and a Cascais. Maybe from same factory but the Janis Antilles is thinner and a touch longer. I d say the the Antilles clasp has better finishing and smoother. I have no problem with either but overall Antilles is nicer..









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Ordered a new clasp. I like having a divers extension, but not necessary. Overall this clasp is a lot more comfortable, no sharp edges, and overall fits the watch better IMO. The links on the bracelet are thin, around 4mm and for a 300m diver, it's a thin case IMO, even thinner if it was a flat crystal. So overall I think a simple flip lock deployed clasp looks better, definitely feels better and fits better.


----------



## ddafoe (Dec 30, 2013)

The Black with no-date just arrived.

I had to put it on the Nato that came with it as the bracelet is too big.

Nice watch


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mil6161 said:


> I own an Antilles and a Cascais. Maybe from same factory but the Janis Antilles is thinner and a touch longer. I d say the the Antilles clasp has better finishing and smoother. I have no problem with either but overall Antilles is nicer..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the comparison photos

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have a black Cascais and did not even try the stock bracelet....I mounted it immediately on the Borealis frane rubber.

Anybody has a link to a good generic deployant clasp I could use on this watch? I haven't noticed, is it 22mm or it tapers to 20mm?

Thanks!

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Zeissman (Oct 12, 2016)

Wow that looks great with the mesh. Might have to consider that as I pulled the bracelet off as its too big. I put a Deep Blue Hydro 91 on it for now. I tried a Swiss Army Dive Master 500 black band as its one of my favorites but it rubs the case due to the shorter lugs.



rbanks40 said:


> Oh and a wristie from today. I've only worn one other watch since it came in last week and that was to mow the lawn.
> 
> View attachment 12006218


----------



## jahrucker (Jul 11, 2006)

smille76 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a black Cascais and did not even try the stock bracelet....I mounted it immediately on the Borealis frane rubber.
> 
> ...


I got this one; it fits perfectly and has a ton of micro adjustment holes:

http://www.strapcode.com/store/20mm...-lock-button-diver-buckle-brushed-p-4262.html

Sent from my Lenovo A5500-F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I've got to say I'm simply loving this watch. It can do it all imo.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)

Wound up gifting it to my oldest nephew on his announcement of his first child being on the way. He LOVES it. Didn't even size it before throwing it on. Perfect!


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> I've got to say I'm simply loving this watch. It can do it all imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the strap watch combination...I know what the watch is but the strap is from who??


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

bricem13 said:


> Got brown cathedral hands. Looks good but still lume mismatch dial and hands...
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


Here's my blue no date with cathedral hands luming away in the dark. No obvious difference between the indices and the hands. The lume on the dial is persistent, still quite legible some 8 hours later. The lume on the bezel however gives up pretty quickly, but that is no biggie! Not much call for that function in bed!









"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

ddafoe said:


> The Black with no-date just arrived.
> 
> I had to put it on the Nato that came with it as the bracelet is too big.
> 
> ...


Sigh, I'm close to pulling the trigger on the black no date with cathedral hands. I love my blue and have been looking to add a larger black diver. Really love the CW Trident Pro 600 SS black dial, but at twice the price and with only a date option....the Cascais is looking to be a real winner! And I get a discount! Even better....thinking time coming! Have to make a decision soon as our import duty rules change soon and I'll be paying more if I don't act.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sampsonti said:


> I like the strap watch combination...I know what the watch is but the strap is from who??


Drunkart strap.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Red PeeKay said:


> Sigh, I'm close to pulling the trigger on the black no date with cathedral hands. I love my blue and have been looking to add a larger black diver. Really love the CW Trident Pro 600 SS black dial, but at twice the price and with only a date option....the Cascais is looking to be a real winner! And I get a discount! Even better....thinking time coming! Have to make a decision soon as our import duty rules change soon and I'll be paying more if I don't act.


I'm going to wait for Borealis to do a dive watch with crown at 4 o clock. Heh if they did a Sumo homage @ 42mm, perfect.


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Put my white dial on a new nato. Pic isn't great but it's navy and grey...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

jahrucker said:


> I got this one; it fits perfectly and has a ton of micro adjustment holes:
> 
> http://www.strapcode.com/store/20mm...-lock-button-diver-buckle-brushed-p-4262.html
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A5500-F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

zymphad said:


> Ordered a new clasp. I like having a divers extension, but not necessary. Overall this clasp is a lot more comfortable, no sharp edges, and overall fits the watch better IMO. The links on the bracelet are thin, around 4mm and for a 300m diver, it's a thin case IMO, even thinner if it was a flat crystal. So overall I think a simple flip lock deployed clasp looks better, definitely feels better and fits better.
> 
> View attachment 12017370


Could you please Pm me the info on the clasp. I want to order one so the watch can fit perfectly on bracelet. It's a bit lose on me and this should do the trick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smitdavi (Oct 31, 2009)

Watch was here and waiting for me when I got back from Ireland on Friday. Love the watch so far, my wife even made a comment about how much she liked the blue. The nato was a nice added bonus, but I'll never wear it with the blue. My biggest let down on this watch is the clasp. The size doesn't bother me, it's the sharp edges. I actually scratched myself and my son pretty good yesterday. I've been on Art's waiting list now since February, hopefully I get to place an order soon. As seen in posted pics, this watch begs for some drunkart canvas.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally got sick of the looseness of the bracelet and decided to turn the Borealis into a "bitza"... a bitsa this and a bitsa that.... now a truly cosmopolitan international watch. Part Portugese, part German and part Kiwi. Changed out the bracelet for a Steinhart 22mm military dark brown strap and with the Magrette deployment clasp. Was initially a bit sceptical about the brown and blue, however after wearing it now for a couple of days, it looks great. The clasp really compliments it as well. What I find really odd about the strap is I originally ordered the medium and had to use the closest hole to the watch to make it fit. So ordered the small, the length of the strap is shorter but the holes are exactly the same distance from where they join the watch. In other words, if you've got a smaller wrist than me, your stuffed buying the Steinhart strap. There is just less strap sticking out at the end. That is so weird!!

Tried a black band with the blue but just didn't work. I reckon blue is one of those funny colours that is hard to match up. Will make a decision about putting it back on the bracelet once the shorter version is sent out. Will also order the strapcode buckle just in case.

Anyway, here are some photos...


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

jahrucker said:


> I got this one; it fits perfectly and has a ton of micro adjustment holes:
> 
> 20mm Stainless Steel V Clasp Double Lock Button Diver Buckle, Brushed
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A5500-F using Tapatalk


Okay this is weird. When I follow the link, I get the page with all the side menu items, but no buckle. The entire site does this to me, can't see the actual products. And the same happens no matter what browser I open and even with the phone. Anyone else having trouble seeing the actual item on their webpage or am I going mad??

Oh and talk about going mad, just ordered the Black no date with cathedral hands....sigh, an expensive month. What with the H2O Orca bronze dress and Gruppo Gamma Vanguard, someone should take the internet off me ASAP!!

After much mucking around with Java settings (firefox no longer allows it) I managed to place an order. Hopefull all sorted.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Does that strap come in black, same stitching?


Watches503 said:


> I think the only way is to get both models and swap yourself but not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

MstrDabbles said:


> Does that strap come in black, same stitching?


It can, definitely. Bought it from @wear_watch on instagram. He's also on Facebook. 35 euros shipped.

I also have this grey from 1971Straps that I wanna try on it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Had this strap laying around. I think we have a winner.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

MstrDabbles said:


> Had this strap laying around. I think we have a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah ! You nailed it !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djh1201 (Mar 18, 2006)

Liking this combo:


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

Man, there are so many good strap combos out there. It looks like I'm going to have to play around a little bit more.


----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

I really like the white dial with cathedral hands and no date; this may get moved up on the To Buy list. What color do you think the bezel is for the white dial watches?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jpaciolla said:


> I really like the white dial with cathedral hands and no date; this may get moved up on the To Buy list. What color do you think the bezel is for the white dial watches?


Light gray


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I like this one but haven't read through. Can someone please summarise the issue with the bracelet? Thx.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> I like this one but haven't read through. Can someone please summarise the issue with the bracelet? Thx.


Does not fit wrists < 7 inches.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Does not fit wrists < 7 inches.


Ok. I am at 7.25", so would be alright. Not enough links to come out for smaller wrists? Thx.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Also I will add the bracelet fit my just over 7in wrist nicely and I like the clasp functionality but it could be a touch smaller and the edges need smoothing. All in all I think this is the best quality and design I have seen from Borealis, the watch head is stunning.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Ok. I am at 7.25", so would be alright. Not enough links to come out for smaller wrists? Thx.


Hi Don,

Yes, it has a huge extension clasp and when the links are all removed, it won't fit guys with wrists smaller than 7 inch.

I used to be 7.25" but I lost 20 pounds since the holidays and did not even bother to size this since I'm probably sure it won't fit. Borealis contacted the buyers and they are working on a smaller bracelet that they will send to correct this issue.

In the meantime, swapping the huge sliding buckle with a generic deployant buckle seemed to help those that are around 6.75" to fit it snugly to their wrist.

Hope it helps!

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> Yes, it has a huge extension clasp and when the links are all removed, it won't fit guys with wrists smaller than 7 inch.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that explanation, Seb. Glad to hear they are working on a solution. I am not a fan of these huge ratcheting clasps anyway. After you wear one with the same functionality - such as on the new Mido's - it is impossible to go back. I echo the sentiment that this is the nicest effort yet by Borealis.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Mine just came and it's the wrong version. I got a date, but ordered a no-date. Contacting Borealis....


----------



## jpk207 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ravello, Italy


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Received my blue and black pencil / date. Including the micro adjust was able to get is acceptably tight on my 6.75" wrist.

Happy overall.

As noted here is a lume shot to compare with identical exposure.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I received my white pencil date Cascais today. I f'ing love it. I had to remove 2 links per side to get a perfect fit on my 8" wrist. The one thing that i cannot unsee is the clasp. It, as stated many many times before, is too big. The gap between the bracelet and the clasp just grabs my eye every time i twist my wrist slightly. Also it could use a more aggressive taper. Just too think for the case. Same issue with the bracelet for my Turtle reissue, virtually no taper.

I have ordered an iso style rubber strap (black) from ToxicNatos. Im sure the Borealis strap is fine (i actually ordered a 24mm from them for my Magrette), but i think Toxic Natos has updated their rubber as well as the length. Plus it ships from Colorado so i should get it sooner.

I love the size of the watch and im glad i went with the white. It will def. be getting a lot of wrist time.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm hearing they may have some bezels in July 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> I'm hearing they may have some bezels in July
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


What combo are you thinking of?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

taike said:


> What combo are you thinking of?


Tempted to go with grey.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

elconquistador said:


> Received my blue and black pencil / date. Including the micro adjust was able to get is acceptably tight on my 6.75" wrist.
> 
> Happy overall.
> 
> As noted here is a lume shot to compare with identical exposure.


Whoa and I thought the BGW9 was bright. I think this solidifies the idea that I need to get a black cathedral no date so I can witness that crazy glow!


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

rbanks40 said:


> Whoa and I thought the BGW9 was bright. I think this solidifies the idea that I need to get a black cathedral no date so I can witness that crazy glow!


It might feel bright if it were not next to the X1. In its defense, it glowed for a long time.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The C3X1 lume is just the best. 
Hardly needs any light exposure to shine. It'll keep you wake at night. May have some unhappy spouses 
Just a bad cell shot. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

marker2037 said:


> Mine just came and it's the wrong version. I got a date, but ordered a no-date. Contacting Borealis....


Maria is sending me the correct one and I'll be forwarding the date to another US customer. Great service from Borealis.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

elconquistador said:


> It might feel bright if it were not next to the X1. In its defense, it glowed for a long time.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Mine goes all night, except for the bezel. That sputters out to a grinding halt pretty quickly, but not really concerned about that lasting. This watch seems to hold it's lume longest in my collection. Insane!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

rbanks40 said:


> Whoa and I thought the BGW9 was bright. I think this solidifies the idea that I need to get a black cathedral no date so I can witness that crazy glow!


I'll find out soon enough, have a black cathedral no date on the way. Will post up lume shots compared to my blue no date cathedral once it lands. Hopefully arrives the same time as the strapco buckles and won't even have to change out the bracelet.


----------



## SLazz (Jun 4, 2015)

I just ordered a black dial, no date w/ cathedral hands. The watch reminds me of a Damasko DA44. The match is not exact but there are some similarities. The nice thing is the Borealis is waaaaay less money. I'll be posting some pics when I get it and mount a leather strap. Again, looking forward to the addition. I'm pretty sure Rosie will thank me.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

SLazz said:


> I just ordered a black dial, no date w/ cathedral hands. The watch reminds me of a Damasko DA44. The match is not exact but there are some similarities. The nice thing is the Borealis is waaaaay less money. I'll be posting some pics when I get it and mount a leather strap. Again, looking forward to the addition. I'm pretty sure Rosie will thank me.


Congrats. 
Damaskos are hand made that's where the money is going.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I really love the cleanness of that dial... With a bit of baroque in the cathedral hands.









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

SLazz said:


> I just ordered a black dial, no date w/ cathedral hands. The watch reminds me of a Damasko DA44. The match is not exact but there are some similarities. The nice thing is the Borealis is waaaaay less money. I'll be posting some pics when I get it and mount a leather strap. Again, looking forward to the addition. I'm pretty sure Rosie will thank me.


I've had that same watch on my mind since I received my first Cascais. Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## SLazz (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm a bit confused. If Damaskos are hand made then who or what makes a Borealis? Is it robots?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SLazz said:


> I'm a bit confused. If Damaskos are hand made then who or what makes a Borealis? Is it robots?


I was wondering the same. 
To my knowledge only Swatch has made a watch via a robotized manufacturing process. 
These Cascais are hand made too, just in a different location.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

SLazz said:


> I'm a bit confused. If Damaskos are hand made then who or what makes a Borealis? Is it robots?


Good question. It would be nice if the micro brands opened their doors to their build process.
Damasko have, check U Tube and you can see the effort they put into their watches. Also rememeber the metals etc they use are of a higher standard, so not really comparable to the lower priced micros.

Overall, I do not think Damys are expensive for what you are getting. I have 2 as well as 2 Borealis.


----------



## SLazz (Jun 4, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Good question. It would be nice if the micro brands opened their doors to their build process.
> Damasko have, check U Tube and you can see the effort they put into their watches. Also rememeber the metals etc they use are of a higher standard, so not really comparable to the lower priced micros.
> 
> Overall, I do not think Damys are expensive for what you are getting. I have 2 as well as 2 Borealis.


I can understand where materials can cost a bit more but unless we are talking about precious metals vs stainless steel than I don't get it. There isn't that much metal weight-wise in any watch.

I think branding is what can play a key role in pricing. There is also craftsmanship. I look at some watches and I can see where the quality is sub-par at best and, for the most part. worth what they fetch. The quality of a Borealis is pretty good and, dare I say, almost as good as a Damasko which will cost almost 3 times more.

I think obtaining a great watch boils down to research. Great watches really do not have to cost an arm and a leg. Just my 2 cents (US dollars!).


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

SLazz said:


> I can understand where materials can cost a bit more but unless we are talking about precious metals vs stainless steel than I don't get it. There isn't that much metal weight-wise in any watch.
> 
> I think branding is what can play a key role in pricing. There is also craftsmanship. I look at some watches and I can see where the quality is sub-par at best and, for the most part. worth what they fetch. The quality of a Borealis is pretty good and, dare I say, almost as good as a Damasko which will cost almost 3 times as more.
> 
> I think obtaining a great watch boils down to research. Great watches really do not have to cost an arm and a leg. Just my 2 cents (US dollars!).


Okay, agree to differ on that. Damasko rates above Borealis to me and is worth the extra money...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Congrats.
> Damaskos are hand made in Germany that's where the money is going.


Fixed it for you.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Random Letters (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone order in Canada? I chose slow shipping and it's not even on CP tracking yet...


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Received a watch today... not the one I ordered, but at least I got something I guess.


----------



## Random Letters (Feb 23, 2011)

winstoda said:


> Received a watch today... not the one I ordered, but at least I got something I guess.


Lol... What did you order and what did you get? Your situation isn't isolated it seems.


----------



## Random Letters (Feb 23, 2011)

winstoda said:


> Received a watch today... not the one I ordered, but at least I got something I guess.


Lol... What did you order and what did you get? Your situation isn't isolated it seems.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Random Letters said:


> Lol... What did you order and what did you get? Your situation isn't isolated it seems.


Ordered white, pencil hands, no date. Received white, the other hands (cathedral?), with date. Not a fan of the version I received.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I wonder why, there's quite a few people here who has received the wrong watch.


----------



## Badfish179 (Jan 18, 2009)

The blue looks very unique.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Badfish179 said:


> The blue looks very unique.


It's certainly different to what I expected when I first ordered. The original render on their website had a lighter coloured version. The watch as it stands is a darker blue that at times borders on black. I really like it. The white on the indices contrasts really nicely. It's certainly not a lary, garish or chintzy, very understated.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ I wonder why, there's quite a few people here who has received the wrong watch.


Appears to be sloppy shipping. How difficult can it be for a seller to check through an order before sending an item?


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

Red PeeKay said:


> It's certainly different to what I expected when I first ordered. The original render on their website had a lighter coloured version. The watch as it stands is a darker blue that at times borders on black. I really like it. The white on the indices contrasts really nicely. It's certainly not a lary, garish or chintzy, very understated.


I like that the blue has multiple hues depending on the lighting. Inside/low lighting it's kind of a darker blue that could almost be black like you said. Out in direct sunlight the dial almost takes on a light bluish color. Very versatile.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Appears to be sloppy shipping. How difficult can it be for a seller to check through an order before sending an item?


Agreed. But in their defense they did get right back to me when I emailed and sent the replacement via Fedex (I opted for regular post in my original order).


----------



## jugo (Jun 6, 2017)

I am from Montreal, Canada and still haven't received my order, even if it was shipped on May 22nd from Portugal. I have no clue where it is as I do not have a tracking number after it leave Portugal. 
I guess I should have used the FedEx way. 
Random: When does yours leaves Portugal?


----------



## Random Letters (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine shipped May 29. I know they say it can take a month, but in my experience it's usually a couple of weeks.

I didn't realise it wouldn't be trackable outside of Portugal. 

Guys in the US that chose slow shipping have already received.


----------



## Random Letters (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine shipped May 29. I know they say it can take a month, but in my experience it's usually a couple of weeks.

I didn't realise it wouldn't be trackable outside of Portugal. 

Guys in the US that chose slow shipping have already received.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

jugo said:


> I am from Montreal, Canada and still haven't received my order, even if it was shipped on May 22nd from Portugal. I have no clue where it is as I do not have a tracking number after it leave Portugal.
> I guess I should have used the FedEx way.
> Random: When does yours leaves Portugal?


14 days to the east coast of the US here.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

jugo said:


> I am from Montreal, Canada and still haven't received my order, even if it was shipped on May 22nd from Portugal. I have no clue where it is as I do not have a tracking number after it leave Portugal.
> I guess I should have used the FedEx way.
> Random: When does yours leaves Portugal?


Another concern for you may be that there is a Customs depot in Montreal which is notorious for being very slow at processing things. I'd wager that's where it is stuck. Transferred to Canada Post, and now stuck in that black hole. Hopefully if so they will release it for you soon.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jugo said:


> I am from Montreal, Canada and still haven't received my order, even if it was shipped on May 22nd from Portugal. I have no clue where it is as I do not have a tracking number after it leave Portugal.
> I guess I should have used the FedEx way.
> Random: When does yours leaves Portugal?





Random Letters said:


> Mine shipped May 29. I know they say it can take a month, but in my experience it's usually a couple of weeks.
> 
> I didn't realise it wouldn't be trackable outside of Portugal.
> 
> Guys in the US that chose slow shipping have already received.


When choosing the slower $10 regular PO mail, there is no real tracking past Portugal and no guarantee when a package will arrive. You are correct, you'd have to pick the faster FedEx option to get full tracking. 
Shipping to Canada can be a real exercice of patience unfortunately. I've shipped watched all over the world and it's easily the worst place to ship to, via regular PO mail and it's not cheap even from the US just south of the border. I've had packages land in a week and others took over a month. Can be stressful  when money/watch is at stake. 
Seems there is a real slow down once things hit the Canadian system. Unsure why. 
Anyway I am sure all is well and it'll land fine but you may have to be patient and maybe enjoy a drink or three to help the wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> When choosing the slower $10 regular PO mail, there is no real tracking past Portugal and no guarantee when a package will arrive. You are correct, you'd have to pick the faster FedEx option to get full tracking.
> Shipping to Canada can be a real exercice of patience unfortunately. I've shipped watched all over the world and it's easily the worst place to ship to, via regular PO mail and it's not cheap even from the US just south of the border. I've had packages land in a week and others took over a month. Can be stressful  when money/watch is at stake.
> Seems there is a real slow down once things hit the Canadian system. Unsure why.
> Anyway I am sure all is well and it'll land fine but you may have to be patient and maybe enjoy a drink or three to help the wait
> ...


This is an over-generalization, Brice. I have had several watches shipped from the States and it rarely takes a long time. The worst ones are those that wind up in the Montreal Canada Customs depot I mentioned above (and occasionally another one in Richmond, BC) where they can literally languish for weeks. That is quite rare, based on my experience bringing (way too) many watches in from outside Canada. The two worst instance were from a well-known Seiko seller in Singapore who uses the postal system. I had to have him initiate postal traces on the last two watches he shipped to me. And both were stuck in Montreal at that brutal Customs office. They both took longer than four weeks to be delivered to my home.


----------



## Random Letters (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, when you are Canadian you gotta learn how to play the postal game. FedEx charges outrageous brokerage fees. Same with UPS ground. 

I usually get US sellers to send first class international. It's cheap and doesn't take too long. Two weeks, tops from the southern US.

Can't argue that our customs depots take their time when they feel like it.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

winstoda said:


> 14 days to the east coast of the US here.


It took my blue dial about a week to get all the way down here to Oz.... Always interesting to read other countries experiences. The Oz postal system in general is pretty good. I have a black dial coming and fully expect it to arrive either today or early next week, regular post. I purchased last weekend and was shipped Monday.

I've also dealt with the Canadian system and man does that suck.... I spend a lot of time there. Fortunately where I stay is only a stones throw from the US border, so have a mailing address there. Drive over and pick up, only takes 30-40 min depending on the lineup at the border. Way easier and cheaper.

Our laws regarding importing and duties are about to change, so will be interested to see what happens there. Currently don't pay duty on goods imported under $1000 Aud, but as of the end of this month, all goods will attract duty. Hence the flurry of purchases... well I thought it was a sound excuse! Some of our large brick and mortar retailers whining they are losing money to the internet.... if they lifted their game instead of complaining.

So will see how that slows things up and how they will collect the duties. I know if a company does in excess of $70k business into Aus in a financial year, they will have to collect the duty and forward it to the Gov, so many will bail out of shipping to Aus. I may have to start getting stuff sent to me stateside in future!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

These are great on nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> These are great on nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, I have a grey Nato to try as well, what sunshine does to the dial is pretty cool, I had mine on canvas now I've got the borealis rubber on it.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

Lume after a charge and then after about 10 minutes, compared with a helson shark diver:


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Anyone else still waiting for the email to pay the balance? I ordered blue pencil jands when it was first advertised and nothing yet..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

The two STP1-11's together. The straps may be boring but they are very comfortable and i typically stick with rubber or bracelets.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Well Well Well Look what fell off the truck.









Currently trying to size the bracelet, will report back later if it fits me.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

TexasTaucher said:


> The two STP1-11's together. The straps may be boring but they are very comfortable and i typically stick with rubber or bracelets.


Nice looking. I'm not a rubber guy myself for some reason. Leather and bracelets almost all the way.....VERY few NATOs for me too.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

At work today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Well Well Well Look what fell off the truck.
> 
> View attachment 12112706
> 
> ...


That's the THIRD preowned Borealis that you acquire after being banned for life from buying Borealis watches. I love your dedication !

Wow. That says a lot of good things about the brand!

Instead of never getting one again and having some self respect, you went ahead and found your 3rd used Borealis after being banned, to trash of publicly, enjoy how awesome they are for a few months and then try to sell it here on WUS for $550 plus 5pct PayPal fees plus Shipping.










We don't need any reports from trolls but I'm sure we'll get one or more from you so I'm looking forward to the entertainment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CookEZ (Jul 28, 2015)

Received in Canada - Shipped May 25
Two issues with mine though: bracelet end link pin is loose, and my second hand finish is below quality in my opinion (And the case has a nick - don't think I can win this one unfortunately). 
Borealis did offer replacement bracelet, but insist that the seconds hand is fine. Anyone else have finish issues on theirs? I'd say the photo is a bit of a strong emphasis, but it's noticeable in normal lighting with the unevenness of the reflection.


----------



## CookEZ (Jul 28, 2015)

^sorry for the huge image - I apparently don't know how to use imgur


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ No that is not fine.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

My black cathedral no date arrived today. As with my blue no date, I'm very impressed. Interestingly lumed them both up and the black is noticeably brighter!










The black on the left of picture and the blue on the right.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Random Letters (Feb 23, 2011)

Red PeeKay said:


> My black cathedral no date arrived today. As with my blue no date, I'm very impressed. Interestingly lumed them both up and the black is noticeably brighter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The black has C3X1 lume vs the BWG9 on the blue. The X1 is the latest and greatest.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

That, and c3 has always been the brightest super luminova brightest compound. So c3x1 is the brightest stuff in the solar system, bar the sun! 

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Pakz said:


> That, and c3 has always been the brightest super luminova brightest compound. So c3x1 is the brightest stuff in the solar system, bar the sun!
> 
> Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


Great, I'm gunna have to bury it deep under the covers of a night then...... can't have the room going all supernova on me!!


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Great, I'm gunna have to bury it deep under the covers of a night then...... can't have the room going all supernova on me!!


You're probably going to have to do that! My recently departed Puck II has C3X1, and I had to keep it in a drawer at night.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My wife hates C3X1 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> My wife hates C3X1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm interesting, I think I'm getting a tan. May have to start wearing sunscreen to bed!!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's the black hard at work on Friday arvo! Is it time to go home yet? That little hand needs to move a bit further towards the bottom!









"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

CookEZ said:


> ^sorry for the huge image - I apparently don't know how to use imgur


That would bother me. My seconds is evenly polished.



Random Letters said:


> The black has C3X1 lume vs the BWG9 on the blue. The X1 is the latest and greatest.


Not sure why they didn't offer X1 on blue. Wish had it. The Seiko pume also better than BGW9, I am not impressed by the blue lume.


----------



## festus (Jul 5, 2016)

nobody else finding the space between the case and the springbar to be too tight so fitting leather and thicker nato's to be a problem?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

festus said:


> nobody else finding the space between the case and the springbar to be too tight so fitting leather and thicker nato's to be a problem?


It was mentioned earlier to get curved springbars


----------



## festus (Jul 5, 2016)

taike said:


> It was mentioned earlier to get curved springbars


And where do one get these curved springbars? I found the same issue on the NTH subs...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

festus said:


> And where do one get these curved springbars? I found the same issue on the NTH subs...


Ebay, amazon, esslinger, Otto frei


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Make your own bent springbars with a pair of springbar pliers ...










They are like 10 bucks on bay. Since I have 3 JeanRichards it is one of the most useful tools I own.


----------



## CookEZ (Jul 28, 2015)

zymphad said:


> That would bother me. My seconds is evenly polished.
> 
> Not sure why they didn't offer X1 on blue. Wish had it. The Seiko pume also better than BGW9, I am not impressed by the blue lume.





AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ No that is not fine.


Well, looks like I'm SOL:
They don't acknowledge my issue via email
Their mods are deleting my replies on their forum thread.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

CookEZ said:


> Well, looks like I'm SOL:
> They don't acknowledge my issue via email
> Their mods are deleting my replies on their forum thread.


Keep sending emails imo.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

That's Borealis customer service for you



CookEZ said:


> Well, looks like I'm SOL:
> They don't acknowledge my issue via email
> Their mods are deleting my replies on their forum thread.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

A few weeks in and i am wearing this more than any other watch i have. Truly a strap monster.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I gave mesh a try









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

The Strapcode clasps arrived today. A much better fit than the monster Borealis clasp. Sits flat rather than proud and I was able to use the micro adjustment holes to get a snugger fit. A couple of down sides are the buckle sits "off centre" and can't be adjusted with this bracelet (all links are out). There is also no way to adjust the fit on the fly like you can with the Borealis clasp. You need a springbar tool.
Oh and the supplied Strapcode springbars are too thick, you'll have to use the ones out of the existing clasp.










"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Interesting, but if you bend 22mm bars using this tool, won't it shorten the length making it more prone to failure popping off?, or do you bend longer spring bars to fit 22mm lugs? 


Pallet Spoon said:


> Make your own bent springbars with a pair of springbar pliers ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Liking the wide open dial on this one









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## djh1201 (Mar 18, 2006)

+1, picked up the same clasp from Strapcode, have been wearing it for 3-4 days now - quality piece at a very fair price. Works great and makes the bracelet very wearable. I was able to get mine pretty much centered, maybe add a link back in since it has quite a bit of adjustment (6 holes on the micro-adjust)?



Red PeeKay said:


> The Strapcode clasps arrived today. A much better fit than the monster Borealis clasp. Sits flat rather than proud and I was able to use the micro adjustment holes to get a snugger fit. A couple of down sides are the buckle sits "off centre" and can't be adjusted with this bracelet (all links are out). There is also no way to adjust the fit on the fly like you can with the Borealis clasp. You need a springbar tool.
> Oh and the supplied Strapcode springbars are too thick, you'll have to use the ones out of the existing clasp.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

djh1201 said:


> +1, picked up the same clasp from Strapcode, have been wearing it for 3-4 days now - quality piece at a very fair price. Works great and makes the bracelet very wearable. I was able to get mine pretty much centered, maybe add a link back in since it has quite a bit of adjustment (6 holes on the micro-adjust)?


Had a good look at it Dave, but unfortunately am already 4 holes in. If I add another link I reckon I'll be back to where I was with the Borealis clasp, which fitted, but was just that little too loose for my liking. Will wait until Maria sends out the new bracelet bits and have a play around. May have a crack if I've got some time and see how it works out.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

CookEZ said:


> Well, looks like I'm SOL:
> They don't acknowledge my issue via email
> Their mods are deleting my replies on their forum thread.


Wow, that's strange. I had to have my hands reset because they were misaligned and they were very easy to deal with. I emailed them and Maria replied 30 minutes later offering a replacement watch or for me to send it for repair. I chose the repair for the quicker turnaround time and they reimbursed me for the shipping. Sorry about your luck, I'd say your best bet is to continue to email them until you get a reply.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

primerak said:


> Interesting, but if you bend 22mm bars using this tool, won't it shorten the length making it more prone to failure popping off?, or do you bend longer spring bars to fit 22mm lugs?


I bend 26mm springbars to fit my 25mm JeanRichards. You have to compensate for the loss of length due to the curve. A box of straight variety sized springbars is uber-cheap, so experiment. Pre-bent springbars are pretty overpriced everywhere. Pre-fit them on a case before actually mounting a strap on them and you should be able to find a good fit without destroying anything.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Such a great nato watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Had a bit of time today so added the extra link into the bracelet to try and centre the Strapcode clasp. The clasp currently sits off centre (too far towards the little finger). Adding the link didn't fix it as I had to push the links into the clasp to get the necessary fit on the bracelet. In effect I've maintained the status quo. I really need to take a link out of the thumb side which can't be done with this bracelet. Will still have to wait until Maria sends out the new bracelet bits. No biggie, the off centre irks me less than the previously loose bracelet.

Must say, I'm now torn with my blue dial. I love the bracelet but the dark brown military Steinhart strap has really grown on me. I guess one of each will just have to do!


"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi guys, another Canadian here! My watch was shipped on May 29 and I'm still waiting almost a month after. Canada Post would not help as they say the seller needs to make a request with Portugal Post to open an investigation on what happened... anyone in the same situation?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

PKC said:


> Hi guys, another Canadian here! My watch was shipped on May 29 and I'm still waiting almost a month after. Canada Post would not help as they say the seller needs to make a request with Portugal Post to open an investigation on what happened... anyone in the same situation?


Hi Pat,

If you chose the "regular" Portugal post service, it is kinda normal. I remember getting a Borealis Sea Dragon 2 years ago and it took about 4-5 weeks to reach me here.

The good news is that you will most likely avoid the FedEx brokerage fees and duties as this kind of package gets under the radar.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

If one does not pay extra for expedited shipping (by air), then it goes by ship in a huge container of mail, which takes a few weeks to arrive at destination.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have to confess that when I saw the renders of this one, I wasn't too interested or impressed despite my positive experiences with the Borealis Estoril. Now, seeing all these pictures, it is making me both envious and seriously questioning my judgment in skipping preorders. But I'm sure that we've all been there in one way or another.

Question -- the STP-11 movement -- is it easily fixable by any watchmaker? Which one, the blue or the black has the strongest lume? There seems to be some difference between the two.

Last question that I can come up with on short notice -- I have a 6.5 inch wrist. Will the Cascais fit me? In your opinion of course.


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you Seb! You know it is because of you if I'm in this situation 



smille76 said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> If you chose the "regular" Portugal post service, it is kinda normal. I remember getting a Borealis Sea Dragon 2 years ago and it took about 4-5 weeks to reach me here.
> 
> ...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

PKC said:


> Thank you Seb! You know it is because of you if I'm in this situation


Lol!!

I should have worn a SKX007 when we met!!

Cheers and do not worry, you'll get your watch soon!

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> I have to confess that when I saw the renders of this one, I wasn't too interested or impressed despite my positive experiences with the Borealis Estoril. Now, seeing all these pictures, it is making me both envious and seriously questioning my judgment in skipping preorders. But I'm sure that we've all been there in one way or another.
> 
> Question -- the STP-11 movement -- is it easily fixable by any watchmaker? Which one, the blue or the black has the strongest lume? There seems to be some difference between the two.
> 
> Last question that I can come up with on short notice -- I have a 6.5 inch wrist. Will the Cascais fit me? In your opinion of course.


The STP1-11 is not unusual and as long as replacement parts are available, any decent watchmaker should be able to service it.

As for size, I think it may be too big for a 6.5 inch wrist, unless you have worn other 42mm+ watches comfortably before. The Cascais wears slightly big, IMHO, for it's size.

On 7.5 inch wrist:


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ Thanks! I was afraid of that. Nonetheless, the pictures look very good. You and Jeep99Dad take great pictures. Just makes me drool.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^ Thanks! I was afraid of that. Nonetheless, the pictures look very good. You and Jeep99Dad take great pictures. Just makes me drool.


I have 6.5 inch wrist and it fits me fine!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> ...
> 
> Last question that I can come up with on short notice -- I have a 6.5 inch wrist. Will the Cascais fit me? In your opinion of course.


I have 6.5" wrist too. So when I explained to Maria that I like to wear my watches with stock bracelet a bit tight, she was kind enough to offer me a refund which I gladfully took. Imo, the stock bracelet without modifications is suitable for 7.25" and above wrist size.

And sorry, to those who are looking forward to my comparison between Cascais and Ocean-Rover. No longer possible for me to do it.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

.^^ it's a shame. My wrist is about 7" and at the shortest setting I still am able to stick my finger in the gap. I need at least one more link taken out. I still haven't at time to play around to see if I have any other dive clasps that fit.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I have 6.5" wrist too. So when I explained to Maria that I like to wear my watches with stock bracelet a bit tight, she was kind enough to offer me a refund which I gladfully took. Imo, the stock bracelet without modifications is suitable for 7.25" and above wrist size.
> 
> And sorry, to those who are looking forward to my comparison between Cascais and Ocean-Rover. No longer possible for me to do it.


Isn't a shorter bracelet coming next month?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

taike said:


> Isn't a shorter bracelet coming next month?


Supposedly a 4 link instead of 6 link bracelet, so should resolve all the "small wrist" issues. I've added the Strapcode clasp that has also tightened up the bracelet and is less imposing or intrusive (it sits a lot flatter than the Borealis clasp). This is a seriously good looking watch. I'm really loving the blue dial, it's a very different shade of blue. Not a sun burst or bright dial, but really has some nice subtle nuances in the light. The black is also nice, but the blue is by far the better looking of the two (that being said the black is no slouch!).


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> .^^ it's a shame. My wrist is about 7" and at the shortest setting I still am able to stick my finger in the gap. I need at least one more link taken out. I still haven't at time to play around to see if I have any other dive clasps that fit.


Nah, it's a blessing in disguise for me, lol. Really happier that it didn't work out for me for this one.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

taike said:


> Isn't a shorter bracelet coming next month?


Tbh, I'm not very keen about the same thick long ratchet clasp too.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> .^^ it's a shame. My wrist is about 7" and at the shortest setting I still am able to stick my finger in the gap. I need at least one more link taken out. I still haven't at time to play around to see if I have any other dive clasps that fit.


Odd my wrist is also 7in and it fits well.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

Went with white perlon on a hot day









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I have to confess that when I saw the renders of this one, I wasn't too interested or impressed despite my positive experiences with the Borealis Estoril. Now, seeing all these pictures, it is making me both envious and seriously questioning my judgment in skipping preorders. But I'm sure that we've all been there in one way or another.
> 
> Question -- the STP-11 movement -- is it easily fixable by any watchmaker? Which one, the blue or the black has the strongest lume? There seems to be some difference between the two.
> 
> Last question that I can come up with on short notice -- I have a 6.5 inch wrist. Will the Cascais fit me? In your opinion of course.


I have 6.5 inch wrist as well and IMO it still fits just fine


----------



## Devilduck (Feb 9, 2012)

My first indie watch!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PKC said:


> Hi guys, another Canadian here! My watch was shipped on May 29 and I'm still waiting almost a month after. Canada Post would not help as they say the seller needs to make a request with Portugal Post to open an investigation on what happened... anyone in the same situation?


I splashed for the FedEx and got mine in 4 days, extra customs and broker fees was about $60.

shortly after I ordered a couple of the great rubber straps for my Seikos, and that was almost 4 weeks ago....as noted regular post from Portugal is terrible


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

With Benchmark Blue silicon strap


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

^ that blue silicon strap looks good. Any more pics of the clasp area?


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Here are a few more pics. It is comfortable and was cheap!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DSBSRUC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Feeling Chocolatey this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Strap monster again.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I couldn't post before clocking in earlier so here it is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Random Letters (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine finally arrived.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ Yep Mine isn't perfect either. I dunno why they can't align hands properly.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> I couldn't post before clocking in earlier so here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice strap - where's it from?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Nice strap - where's it from?


Thank you ! This is an old Benarus tapering mesh but Helson and Zixen sell them too. My favorite kinda mesh. My 24mm one is from Zixen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

On slate green NATO-








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

So I haven't seen any pics of the blue, pencil hands! Here ya go! A bit of a troll alert: This is dedicated to all of the forum members who "fake and falsely wanted to buy my Cascais" and never responding after initially expressing interest when I Lost my job...hey







guess what, you can't keep a good nurse down! I decided to keep it for myself and enjoy it on my new job! That's for looking! No shame in my game!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

My first Borealis finally arrived 2 days ago. I like the watch as much as I dislike the bracelet. I will have to find the perfect strap for this one. On a brown leather for now...in the Z...in downtown Montreal...


----------



## alexcd78 (Feb 20, 2014)

Finally arrived!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Had this NATO once but buyer of the Remora wanted it badly so off it went. Just found it again on eBay and here it is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Enjoying the Cascais out at the lake this past weekend. She experienced her first water incursion. I must have triple checked the crown before entering. lol.










White got a little washed out. On this ToxicNato iso style rubber, this watch is fantastic.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue Borealis Cascais on a grey Toxicnato, I think that as much of a strap guy as I am, it just best on nsto. 
Love the case design, size and proportions, just right for my wrist 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ You take very good pictures! Makes it very tempting to get one.

I think I read somewhere that the lug holes are close to the case so thick straps won't work well or rub against the case. This was the case for the Estoril but it sounds as if it's also true of this one. Especially if NATO straps work very well with the Cascais. 

Hmm.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^ You take very good pictures! Makes it very tempting to get one.
> 
> I think I read somewhere that the lug holes are close to the case so thick straps won't work well or rub against the case. This was the case for the Estoril but it sounds as if it's also true of this one. Especially if NATO straps work very well with the Cascais.
> 
> Hmm.


Thanks  it's very photogenic

I've worn mine with various canavs and leather. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^ You take very good pictures! Makes it very tempting to get one.
> 
> I think I read somewhere that the lug holes are close to the case so thick straps won't work well or rub against the case. This was the case for the Estoril but it sounds as if it's also true of this one. Especially if NATO straps work very well with the Cascais.
> 
> Hmm.


Yea he does take great pics !

But you really only need curved spring bars for any problematic straps. I've worn mine in so many different straps with straight bars though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Blue Cascais on Fossil Nato


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Any update on the smaller bracelet?


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

The difference in color on the hands compared to the hour markers annoys me still. Just don´t get why they didn´t resolve this when it was addressed by the ones who tried the proto types. Does anyone know why they didn´t fix this in the final production units?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ because as Borealis says it's a $350 watch don't expect so much. I have the same question about the bracelet, how can a bracelet manufacturer not catch this or a seasoned watch company. Even early reviews mentioned the bracelet issue but they choose to ignore this. If you want quality buy a Halios.


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

zymphad said:


> Any update on the smaller bracelet?


I've been wondering the same thing, I haven't heard anything since Borealis notified us of their plans for a smaller bracelet.


----------



## djh1201 (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Updates from Borealis forum a few hours ago. ;-)


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow, ask and ye shall receive! I'm looking forward to wearing it on the "stock" bracelet.


----------



## djh1201 (Mar 18, 2006)

Zulu Diver Tropic Rubber:


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Cascais on a leather fossil strap.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

UPDATE: Borealis Cascais second hand buyers will not have access to replacement bracelets. 

I am a fan. Been avoiding anything larger than 40mm for years (tried a few before), but this one is really fun. Just need to request the updated bracelet.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Borealis Cascais second hand buyers will not have access to replacement bracelets.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Borealis Cascais second hand buyers will not have access to replacement bracelets.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

aloha


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Paia


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Waiting patiently or is it impatiently for a blue dial Cascais with date to show up on Watch Recon.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Borealis let me know there are no replacement bracelet available if you are not one of the ones who purchased during pre-orders. 

They've also threatened to take legal action against my person if I publish email communications with them regarding this information. I guess they don't want potential buyers to know. 

I hope this information is useful to someone else. It would have been useful to me.


----------



## MartinFRW (Apr 10, 2017)

A few shots of the white dial on grey color rubber straps. My wrist is about 6.3" and the original bracelet of course won't fit. But I probably will opt out the upcoming revised factory replacement because I don't like how sharp the bracelet drops from the sides on my small wrist. It's like an abrupt 90 degree drop and pretty ugly. I have other watches and their bracelets all drape rather gracefully.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Borealis let me know there are no replacement bracelet available if you are not one of the ones who purchased during pre-orders. 

They've also threatened to take legal action against my person if I publish email communications with them regarding this information. I guess they don't want potential buyers to know. 

I hope this information is useful to someone else. It would have been useful to me. 

Their service desk is very friendly.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

MartinFRW said:


> A few shots of the white dial on grey color rubber straps. My wrist is about 6.3" and the original bracelet of course won't fit. But I probably will opt out the upcoming revised factory replacement because I don't like how sharp the bracelet drops from the sides on my small wrist. It's like an abrupt 90 degree drop and pretty ugly. I have other watches and their bracelets all drape rather gracefully.
> View attachment 12422529
> View attachment 12422533
> View attachment 12422535
> ...


looks great on the ISO...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

thach said:


> Borealis let me know there are no replacement bracelet available if you are not one of the ones who purchased during pre-orders.
> 
> They've also threatened to take legal action against my person if I publish email communications with them regarding this information. I guess they don't want potential buyers to know.
> 
> I hope this information is useful to someone else. It would have been useful to me.


Why don't you ask nicely about buying a bracelet ?

You didn't preorder so you are aware of the bracelet issue beforehand. Why would they send a free bracelet to second owners of the watch ?

Are you sure it's not their default signature explaining/stating that they don't give you permission to share their conversation publicly that you are blaming on threatening you ? We all get that on replies, I haven't felt threatened. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

I asked nicely to BUY one. I'm old enough to know nothing is free. 

I apologize if what I'm stating is already known fact and it's a standard reply. I'm new to Borealis. I've been around since 2008 and haven't experienced that type of response before just for asking a question. 

I know the difference between a separate threatening reply vs a default signature/disclaimer. 

Don't worry, I'm not looking for a fight. It's just a watch. I'll move along.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

thach said:


> I asked nicely to BUY one. I'm old enough to know nothing is free.
> 
> I apologize if what I'm stating is already known fact and it's a standard reply. I'm new to Borealis. I've been around since 2008 and haven't experienced that type of response before just for asking a question.
> 
> ...


I apologize. I've seen so many bogus stuff in forums that I may have jumped the gun. I'm sorry. I'm also not looking for a fight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Love Borealis, and never had anything but great service from Maria....

There ISO style straps are my go to rubber diver and just amazing for the price.

Sadly I sold my White Cascais as ultimatley I have decided I don't like/can't handle white faced divers - suspect it's an age/contrast issue!

May try a blue or brown, as I was impressed with the quality (as I was with my Batial), and seems I was one of the rare people the bracelet fit!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Grey shoes from 1971Straps. Love it so much I had to order 3 more straps of this shade.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

And the C3 X1 power 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cout (Jan 2, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> And the C3 X1 power
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super lume


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

thach said:


> Borealis Cascais second hand buyers will not have access to replacement bracelets.


Reasonable to me. They are not obligated to spend additional costs to them for second hand buyers. They had to have these bracelets special order, and whatever bracelets they have left over, they are stuck with the costs. They sent out multiple emails to all their buyers, they did not do this undercover, attempt to hide this blunder.

I do hope with their future projects they pay attention to details like bracelet fit and overall aesthetics and feel. The buckle and length clearly oversights.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Update: On their forum, Borealis said the bracelets shipped from China on Monday. So it's gonna be a while yet before we get them. At least progress is being made, but a far cry from sometime July we were already told.


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

zymphad said:


> Update: On their forum, Borealis said the bracelets shipped from China on Monday. So it's gonna be a while yet before we get them. At least progress is being made, but a far cry from sometime July we were already told.


Agreed, better late than never! I'm looking forward to receiving the stock bracelet.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I think the Borealis Cascais is one of those that will have a lot of staying power and be in a lot of demand over time.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

On my favorite 22mm mesh 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

zymphad said:


> Update: On their forum, Borealis said the bracelets shipped from China on Monday. So it's gonna be a while yet before we get them. At least progress is being made, but a far cry from sometime July we were already told.


Just received an email that the bracelets are being shipped this week. So they should be inbound soon 

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

A query regarding a problem I'm having setting the time with my blue no date cascais (note that I don't have this problem with my black no date).

This now happens pretty much everytime I set the time. This last time, the watch had stopped at just after 7. I pull the crown to the first (innermost) position and give it enough winds to get the second hand going. When the second hand gets to the 12 position, I pull the crown to the third (outermost hacking) position to stop the second hand. I then rotate the minute and hour hands in a clockwise direction to set my time. When the hour hand gets to just before the 9, it stops moving and the minute hand keeps spinning around. I can't get the hour hand to move any further forward in time. If I then reverse it (wind counterclockwise) I get the hour hand to just before the 6 and it again stops with the minute hand spinning freely. I can only get the hour hand to move between the 6 and 9 position and no further.

I then push the crown into the first innermost position (winding), wind it a few times and return to the third position and can now get past the 9 to my desired time. Bloody annoying. Once set, the watch works impeccably. 

Now, I have noted that the watch has a "second" pulled crown position and suspect this watch has the date movement. All they have done is cover up the date wheel with a no date dial. I do find this annoying because I suspect I might have inadvertently rotated the crown whilst in this middle position and when the time was in the "8 to 2" position, where everyone advocates not changing the date. Might I have stuffed up the mechanism by mistake??

Any ideas on what is going on here? Thanks for your help. I might have to email Maria. Thank in advance.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> A query regarding a problem I'm having setting the time with my blue no date cascais (note that I don't have this problem with my black no date).
> 
> This now happens pretty much everytime I set the time. This last time, the watch had stopped at just after 7. I pull the crown to the first (innermost) position and give it enough winds to get the second hand going. When the second hand gets to the 12 position, I pull the crown to the third (outermost hacking) position to stop the second hand. I then rotate the minute and hour hands in a clockwise direction to set my time. When the hour hand gets to just before the 9, it stops moving and the minute hand keeps spinning around. I can't get the hour hand to move any further forward in time. If I then reverse it (wind counterclockwise) I get the hour hand to just before the 6 and it again stops with the minute hand spinning freely. I can only get the hour hand to move between the 6 and 9 position and no further.
> 
> ...


My initial guess is that is not enough clearance between the hour hand and the six & nine o'clock applied indices. Use a loupe to verify whether my guess is correct.

Email Borealis your problem. I'm sure they will sort it out for you nicely.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Has anyone received the bracelet yet?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just got a blue dial Borealis Cascais with date. 

While I'm liking it, I'm having a hard time figuring out what strap to wear (since I don't wear bracelets). Other than scrolling through all of this thread, are there any suggestions? My standard ColaReb leather is both a tight fit and the wrong color. Are the lug holes too close to the watch case? 

Anyway, perhaps I should be looking at NATOs, RAF straps, perlon straps.... any other suggestions as to straps or ideas as to color?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Just got a blue dial Borealis Cascais with date.
> 
> While I'm liking it, I'm having a hard time figuring out what strap to wear (since I don't wear bracelets). Other than scrolling through all of this thread, are there any suggestions? My standard ColaReb leather is both a tight fit and the wrong color. Are the lug holes too close to the watch case?
> 
> ...


I think metal bracelet, light blue perlon and gray nato looks best on blue dial cascais.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Just got a blue dial Borealis Cascais with date.
> 
> While I'm liking it, I'm having a hard time figuring out what strap to wear (since I don't wear bracelets). Other than scrolling through all of this thread, are there any suggestions? My standard ColaReb leather is both a tight fit and the wrong color. Are the lug holes too close to the watch case?
> 
> ...


Have you tried sailcloth straps from https://www.iwantastrap.com ?

I am a bracelet guy and nato straps used to be my second favourite, till Borealis rubber came to me about a year. About 4-5 months ago, I was introduced to these sailcloth from Mr Sailcloth at Instagram. Tried 2 initially and was quite impressed by the quality and versitility of his strap and not afraid of water. Ordered 4 more pieces and now my second favourite straps. I will be ordering more later. |>

I don't have Cascais to show you how it will look like. But I have Sea Storms and Dan Henry 1963 to show below.

Grey stitches ...








Black stitches ...








Off-white stitches ...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh ho, these look good. How do they differ from Bradystraps sailcloth?


----------



## ddafoe (Dec 30, 2013)

Does anyone know what the watch winder settings are for the STP1-11? I've got my Cascais in the winder but I can't find an entry in the Orbita DB for this movement.

Thanks


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

To add to SWM's recommendation, here's another Borealis on a sailcloth strap from the same vendor, with blue stitching:









And with white stitching:


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Oh ho, these look good. How do they differ from Bradystraps sailcloth?


Those look similar to maratac composite, which are foam core wrapped in textured synthetic material. Bradystraps are leather with stamped pattern.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Oh ho, these look good. How do they differ from Bradystraps sailcloth?


I didn't own any Bradystraps sailcloth. But based on a video review 



, it seems that iwantastrap sailcloth is more hardy.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

My replacement bracelets arrived. Not fitted, however here are some comparison photos.

Smaller less obtrusive clasp and now the Borealis logo on the new clasp. Nice.










"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Clasp looks great

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Woah! Did you get any shipping notice prior to delivery or did it just suddenly arrive? I got nth so far


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

commanche said:


> Woah! Did you get any shipping notice prior to delivery or did it just suddenly arrive? I got nth so far


Just arrived out of the blue. I was actually expecting something else.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Just arrived out of the blue. I was actually expecting something else.
> 
> "Expecto Inopinatum"


Cheers! Mine could be here any minute now!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> My replacement bracelets arrived. Not fitted, however here are some comparison photos.
> 
> Smaller less obtrusive clasp and now the Borealis logo on the new clasp. Nice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.

Can you take another side view, so that it is possible to see the number of fixed links from solid end link onwards?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Can you take another side view, so that it is possible to see the number of fixed links from solid end link onwards?


As requested, side on and from the back. As you can see,you can now remove 6 links either side. Should be plenty for all.



















"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Red PeeKay said:


> As requested, side on and from the back. As you can see,you can now remove 6 links either side. Should be plenty for all.


Yeah, Carlos did mention that it would have 4 fixed links on each side, this time around ...

Should be alright now, and also with the slim, smaller clasp too.

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> As requested, side on and from the back. As you can see,you can now remove 6 links either side. Should be plenty for all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. Appreciate your time and effort for the pics. |>


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Red PeeKay said:


> As requested, side on and from the back. As you can see,you can now remove 6 links either side. Should be plenty for all.


Pantani the cyclist? Are you in Italy?

Also thanks for the pictures.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Got my bracelets today. Borealis really came through in response to the criticism. 

I'm a bit surprised at all the hate toward the ratcheting clasp. Lots of micros were using the same one, and borealis considered it an upgrade.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

taike said:


> Got my bracelets today. Borealis really came through in response to the criticism.
> 
> I'm a bit surprised at all the hate toward the ratcheting clasp. Lots of micros were using the same one, and borealis considered it an upgrade.


Well, that depends on what size wrist you have. Imo, ratcheting clasp is a curse to anyone with wrist size below 6". I'm 6.5" and already very uncomfortable with it.

7" size and above should be fine.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

That really is some great service on the new bracelets. |>


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

It's awesome that people are starting to receive their replacement bracelets, I can't wait to get mine. I too love the stock ratchet clasp, hopefully with the addition of two more removable links I can wear the stock clasp with the new bracelet. If not, I'll be just as happy with the new bracelet and clasp. 

As others have said, I'm really impressed with Borealis and how they handled this.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Received it, I'm pleased with it, watch fits well now. This looks great on the bracelet.


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Received mine today. Very pleased with the bracelet and how Borealis hooked us small wristed folk up!




Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Pics of new bracelet









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Big props to Borealis aftersales service. I can't wait to wear mine in bracelet!


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

I have finally received mine! Thank you Borealis!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Waiting for the Oceanaut I've decided to get the Cascais out until its sibling arrives...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Cascais.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks good on you =)


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

If anybody needs a new shorter bracelet for a preowned Cascais you bought, offer him shipping costs plus PayPal fees for his free bracelet?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Finally found my "perfect"strap for the blue one.








Felipe of Wearwatch made me another in 24mm and I had to order 2 more after trying this on.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Got my baby back. Had to send her off on a warranty issue. The minute hand kept getting stuck on the 9 and 6 indices. Kudos to Maria at Borealis, within a day of making her aware of the problem she sent out a repair request and I sent it off. Was back in just over a week. Not bad from Oz to Sacremento and back.

Never bothered putting the replacement bracelet on it, now that I've got the leather on, I really like the look of it. 









"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Late to the party as usual, but perhaps I might put in a modest contribution.

Received yesterday from a great transaction through the Sales Corner here at watchuseek, a Cascais with black dial, no date, cathedral hands. First order of the day was a manual winding, and switch over to a Bonetto Cinturini 285.

Coming from years and years of plastic sport watch use, weight was a concern. Glad to say the 28g of the BC 285, brought the overall weight of the Cascais to what seems like a more moderate 3.8oz. 

- w/ oem bracelet: 199g/7oz
- w/ BC 285: 108g/3.8oz 
- head: 80g/2.8oz


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

No where else to report this, so perhaps this might help with others who become interested in Borealis or the Cascais.

Two weeks in with daily wear, and just made my first time adjustment of under one minute. I understand time variation will change based on use and break in, but one must agree this to be an auspicious start.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

While I like my Seiko Turtles, because it is their own design, the case, dial, and hands are very recognizably Seiko, I can't help but appreciate the Borealis Cascais more each time I compare it to the Turtles. The bezel action is firm and precise, the dial and bezel are aligned perfectly. I've never had to regulate it, it's been accurate out of the box. The bracelet is definitely higher quality, the signed crown is simple, but still preferable to none or the lame laser engraving Seiko does for their high end Prospex, why it's not standard for all Prospex is baffling. 

What I like most has to be the hands, the cathedral hands are beautifully polished, just look great. Love the hands are large oversized just as the dial indices are and stretch to the indices. It's something I wish Seiko would consider doing as well, frankly the hands on all Seiko's I've owned look too short for their dials. 

Anyway just posting again, this by far my favorite watch, and each time I'm amazed what Borealis has done for the few hundreds I paid for it. It's the watch I look at and think, I don't need that other ____ watch, I got this.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

zymphad said:


> While I like my Seiko Turtles, because it is their own design, the case, dial, and hands are very recognizably Seiko, I can't help but appreciate the Borealis Cascais more each time I compare it to the Turtles. The bezel action is firm and precise, the dial and bezel are aligned perfectly. I've never had to regulate it, it's been accurate out of the box. The bracelet is definitely higher quality, the signed crown is simple, but still preferable to none or the lame laser engraving Seiko does for their high end Prospex, why it's not standard for all Prospex is baffling.
> 
> What I like most has to be the hands, the cathedral hands are beautifully polished, just look great. Love the hands are large oversized just as the dial indices are and stretch to the indices. It's something I wish Seiko would consider doing as well, frankly the hands on all Seiko's I've owned look too short for their dials.
> 
> Anyway just posting again, this by far my favorite watch, and each time I'm amazed what Borealis has done for the few hundreds I paid for it. It's the watch I look at and think, I don't need that other ____ watch, I got this.


Nicely stated, as you have captured many of my thoughts too. I have 2 Cascais, a blue w/cathedral hands, and a white w/pencil hands. Lately I haven't been wearing either all that much as I've been on a bit of spending spree, well uh, maybe a tear, but that's another story. When I do wear them, I really notice and like the somewhat thin sides of the case as I think that adds to the overall elegant look, as well as comfort. I'm keeping the blue one, but the white one is headed out the door in the near future as I begin to cull the herd. Borealis has had their winners and I have had great experiences interacting with them for my other ones too. This is the sort of watch and company that make this habit satisfying in an above average way.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

I am continually impressed with how much value Borealis provides with their watches. I adore Seiko and own eight of their divers but my SRP773 Turtle has a misaligned chapter ring and the six o'clock index is offset about a millimeter to the right. For just about the same money as I paid for the Turtle (admittedly, the price has come down on these since they were first released), the Cascais provides a sapphire crystal, a 4 Hz STP1-11 movement, a ceramic bezel, a bracelet with screwed links and a milled clasp, and most importantly -- no quality control issues like several of my recently-prouduced Seikos suffer from. I'm looking forward to the Miyota 9015-powered Portus Cale that should arrive this summer, and I also have a bronze Santa Cruz coming sometime this month. Borealis just keeps the hits on comin'.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

I took a look at the STP1-11 movement yesterday for the first time. It's gorgeous. Really makes Seiko's 6R15/6R35 and 8L35 look like trash in comparison. It's frankly nicer looking movement than the ETA standard and SW200 movements in watches with display casebacks I've had in the past. I know it's the same movement, but it's just really well detailed.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

zymphad said:


> I took a look at the STP1-11 movement yesterday for the first time. It's gorgeous. Really makes Seiko's 6R15/6R35 and 8L35 look like trash in comparison. It's frankly nicer looking movement than the ETA standard and SW200 movements in watches with display casebacks I've had in the past. I know it's the same movement, but it's just really well detailed.


8L35 trash?
I have a Cacais and it's hour hand has become mis alligned...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

knightRider said:


> 8L35 trash?
> I have a Cacais and it's hour hand has become mis alligned...


Well I have never opened my mm300 but from what I've been told by the AD the movement is an undecorated/unregulated Grand Seiko movement that is horologically fantastic but plain looking to put it gently...
As for the alignment of the hands it seems your the only one to have had this misfortune. Never heard of any one else having a problem if this sorry...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Pakz said:


> Well I have never opened my mm300 but from what I've been told by the AD the movement is an undecorated/unregulated Grand Seiko movement that is horologically fantastic but plain looking to put it gently...
> As for the alignment of the hands it seems your the only one to have had this misfortune. Never heard of any one else having a problem if this sorry...
> 
> Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


thanks, Pakz. May start a new thread on the topic..


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

My Cascais on canvas.









"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

Just got this in the mail


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Still digging mine









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes looks good but sold mine after a few weeks... the lume mismatch in daylight between hands and dial was driving me crazy. I was expecting this issue to be solved as it was seen on the prototypes but unfortunately not.
Quality was excellent though

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

Oh and one more for Derby Day


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

Am I right?


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

Jellybean says everything is moving right on time.


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

bricem13 said:


> Yes looks good but sold mine after a few weeks... the lume mismatch in daylight between hands and dial was driving me crazy. I was expecting this issue to be solved as it was seen on the prototypes but unfortunately not.
> Quality was excellent though
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


I can see how that would be frustrating. I do like the parchments tone of the lume


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hand misalignment you say



















knightRider said:


> 8L35 trash?
> I have a Cacais and it's hour hand has become mis alligned...


And I have to say ETA is still better than the x3 STP movements that I've had, STP accuracy isn't particularly good but the biggest thing is the STP feels gritty when you hand wind the crown, vs ETA has always been buttery smooth.


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hand misalignment you say
> 
> View attachment 13115793
> 
> ...


I have to say that when I bought the cascais second hand (third really) that I was disappointed to find the standard bracelet did not 
fit my 7" wrist. I thought the clasp was a nice design that truly complimented the watch. I immediately contacted the Borealis customer service and asked if they offered a replacement (I was the 3rd owner of this watch). I was offered a replacement bracelet for $75, and told that I would receive a bracelet WITHOUT a diver extension. In other words, please understand that it's possible you would have a similar result if you bought a replacement clasp from another vendor.

However dissatisfied I may be with the above solution, my question was answered immediately. I admit I was not expecting a miracle solution, and I won't purchase a replacement for $75 (I'm good with a Nato, and did order the Boraelis Rubber strap).

What I must respect is this: I am not in the position to buy many $2000+ watches. As a 'watch addict' I unfortunately must own and trade many watches in the "affordable" sub- $1000 range in order to satisfy an itch (I have other expenses). So I am VERY grateful to live in an era that 'watch fiends' such as myself, can collaborate and crowd-fund watch styles we likely wouldn't otherwise be able to afford to have in our collections.

It is hard to be an upstart. It is hard to be a human most days. I hope that Borealis has a solution to the misaligned hands you purchased . And certainly, if they do not offer a solution then they SHOULD be put on-notice. But, we are not talking about a multi-billion (or even million) dollar enterprise. We are dealing with watch fans who are attempting to satisfy other watch fans. So, some hope for better QC in the future and some understanding in the present-I wish this leads to a promising future.


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

I don't even own a freaking snorkel...


----------

